# [Sammelthread] Die besten Film/Serien Zitate



## Painkiller (13. Juli 2010)

Moin @ all 

Da haben wir schon ein Film-Unterforum aber keinen Thread wo die besten Zitate aus Filmen/Serien gesammelt werden. 

Daher dacht ich, mach ich doch mal einen auf.... 

Regeln: 

- Wenn ihr ein Zitat posten wollt, schreibt bitte dazu, aus welchem Film/Serie es ist. Evtl. findet der eine oder andere ja Gefallen an ihnen. 
- Diskussionen sind erwünscht! Spam aber nicht!^^

Have Fun! 

MFG
Pain



Fang ich doch gleich mal an... 

*Film: Die üblichen Verdächtigen*


> "Der größte Trick, den der Teufel je gebracht hat, war die Welt glauben zu lassen, es gäbe ihn gar nicht."


----------



## kress (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Ich finde alle lustigen Sprüche aus den Terence Hill und Bud Spencer Filmen sehr gut. 

Kann mich jetzt gar nicht entscheiden, welcher der Beste ist.
YouTube - Bud Spencer & Terence Hill Sprüche

Da mal ne Sprüchesammlung.
Leider muss man die Filme gesehn haben, um auch wirklich alle zu verstehen.


----------



## Painkiller (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

@ kress 

Die Filme sind der hammer...^^

Der hier ist auch super... 

*Film: The Big Lebowski*



> "...und ich vermisse meinen Aktenkoffer." " Was sind sie von Beruf?" "Ich bin arbeitslos..."


----------



## kress (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Von The Big Lebowski gibts aber einen, den ich noch besser finde. 
Das, wo der Dude in die Kloschüssel getunkt wird, und er dann sagt, vielleicht sollte er nochmal im Klo nachsehen, ob das Geld dort ist und wird wieder reingetunkt. 
Leider kenn ich jetzt nicht die genauen Worte.


----------



## Painkiller (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Uff ich auch nicht, aber der hier ist auch klasse....  --> Selber Film



> "Mögen Sie Sex, Mr. Lebowski?"
> "Wie bitte?"
> "Sex. Den physischen Akt der Liebe. Koitus.
> Mögen Sie das?"
> ...


----------



## Two-Face (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Ich glaube so einen ähnlichen Thread gibt es schon....mal sehen.


----------



## Painkiller (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich glaube so einen ähnlichen Thread gibt es schon....mal sehen.


 


Ich hab über die Suchfunktion gesucht, und mir die Mühe gemacht die Seiten hier im Unterforum durch zu schauen

Den einzigen Thread was ich dazu gefunden hab, war der bei den Kammerspielen... Aber das ist ja wie gesagt ein Spiel... 

Vielleicht hab ich ihn auch nur wieder übersehen....


----------



## Two-Face (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Hab' jetzt auch keinen gefunden...egal. Mir ist es bloß immer unangenehm, wenn ich in einen Thread gepostet hab', der schon existiert und dann geschlossen wird.


----------



## Insecure (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

_Film: 8mm- Acht Millimeter__

"Wenn du dich mit dem Teufel einlässt, verändert sich nicht der  Teufel, der Teufel verändert dich."

Ich kenn das aber aus Lord of the Weed.
_


----------



## Painkiller (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Matrix

_"Ich kann dir die Tür nur zeigen, hindurchgehen musst du alleine." _


----------



## Two-Face (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Naja, dann hab' ich mir auch mal was einfallen lassen (Titel der Filme nenne ich allerdings nicht)




> 1. Was ist das?
> 2. Ein blaues Licht.
> 1. Was macht es?
> 2. Es leuchtet blau.


 


> I'm not in the condition to ****


 


> Du redest mir mir? Du laberst mich an?


 


> Nein Luke, ich bin dein Vater


 


> Möge die Macht mit dir sein


 


> Einer dieser Meinungsforscher wollte mich testen. Ich genoss seine Leber - mit einigen Favabohnen und einem ausgezeichnetem Chianti


 


> Ich komme wieder


 


> Mr. Spock, die Frauen auf Ihrem Planeten handeln logisch, nur ist das der einzgie Planet in der Galaxis, wo das so ist. Anm.: Zwar kein "Film"-Zitat, aber trotzdem genial


 


> Mr. LaForge: Willkommen auf der Brücke. Anm.: Ebenfalls ein geniales Fernsehserien-Zitat


 


> Widerstand ist zwecklos


 


> 1. Was möchten sie? 2. Ich will das was sie hatte!


 


> Rache ist ein Gericht, das am besten kalt serviert wird


 


> Zeit ist ein Luxus, den Sie sich nicht leisten können!


 


> 1. Hey, Bauerntölpel, vielleicht kannst du nicht zählen, aber wir sind zu viert und du bist allein! 2. Tja, dann hol dir lieber noch 'n paar Leute dazu, dann wird's 'n ausgeglichener Kampf.


 


> Und? Den Wald bringen wir ja auch um, nur nennt man da es nicht Mord, sondern Industrie.


 


> 1. Sie haben ihn gesehen....und sind nicht tot.... 2. Wer soll der Typ denn sein, das ultimative Arschloch?


 


> Say Hello to my little friend! (Deutsche Übersetzung hat da geschlampt, daher in Originalsprache)


 


> 1. Willkommen in der Sklaverei!
> 2. Nein danke, ich war schon mal verheiratet...


 


> Sehen Sie mich an...ich hol' mir unter der Dusche ein runter. Das....wird der einzige Höhepunkt meines Tages sein, von nun an geht's nur noch bergab


 


> 1. Ach so ist das, du glaubst also, du bist der einzige, der hier sexuell frustriert ist, ja? 2. Bin ich das etwas nicht? Dann komm her Baby, ich bin bereit!


 
Mir fallen mit Sicherheit noch mehr ein, daber das waren jetzt die mit Abstand besten, die mir auf Anhieb eingefallen sind.


----------



## Papzt (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Fim: V wie vendetta 
“Wer sind sie?”
“Wer? Wer ist nur die Form als Konsequenz der Funktion des Was. Und was ich bin, dass ist ein Mann mit Maske!”
“Das sehe ich.”
“Ich zweifle ja auch nicht Ihre Beobachtungsfähigkeit an, sondern stelle nur fest, wie paradox es ist, einen maskierten Mann zu fragen, wer er ist.”


----------



## Painkiller (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

@ Two-Face

Öha!!! 


Film: Passswort Swordfish

_"Hast du gewusst, dass ich in Minsk einen Nuklearen Sprengkopf für 40 Millionen Dollar kriege? Tja, da nehm ich gleich n halbes Dutzend und krieg noch Rabatt." _


----------



## Insecure (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Simpson-Halloween-folge XY:

"Das ist ein Atombunker; ausgelegt für 4 Megatonnen - nicht mehr und  nicht weniger!"

Ich finde das einfach Genial.


----------



## Painkiller (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Blade

_"Sie müssen sich etwas klar machen. Die Welt in der sie leben ist der Zuckerguss an der Oberfläche, und es gibt noch eine Welt darunter. Die reale Welt. Und wenn sie in der überleben wollen, dann lernen sie abzudrücken ohne zu zögern!!!_


----------



## captain iglu (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

YouTube - Do you expect me to talk?  
two-face 1. zitat is auch sehr gut kommt aus rambo3 
selber film:
Er [Rambo] wird kommen und er wird mich hier  rausholen.
Wer glaubt dieser Mann wer er ist? GOTT?
Nein, Gott kennt Gnade, er nicht!"


----------



## Two-Face (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Ahh, hier is mir noch was eingefallen



> Wenn man 4 umgelegt hat, mach einem der 5. auch nichts aus


 


> Wenn Ihr nicht auf meiner Seite steht,...seit Ihr mein Feind


 


> 1. Sie Arbeiten hart, sie kommen schnell hoch. 2. Wie der Schwanz eines 12-jährigen.


 


> (Wackelnder Kopf, zitterndes Gesicht, nach oben gerollte Augen und es geht los: KAAAAAAHHN!!!!!!


----------



## Arkogei (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

"Ich stehe, du fällst." Transformers 2
"Ich bin Megatron!" Transformers
"Alle Mann zurück, alle Mann zurück!" Star Wars Episode 5
"Robin, gib mir das Anti-Haifisch-Batspray." Batman hält die Welt in Atem (UNBEDINGT anschauen, wenn mans noch nicht gesehen hat.)

Und noch viele andere Zitate ,die mir jetzt nicht einfallen.


----------



## Painkiller (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Das hier ist einfach nur GENIAL

Film: Der Blutige Pfad Gottes

_"Wir haben nicht viel Zeit, hört unsere Worte: Nichts zu fürchten haben die Armen und die Hungrigen, nichts zu fürchten die Schwachen und Kranken. Nur die korrupten werden dran glauben. Es sind die ohne Gewissen, die von uns aufgesucht werden. Wir leben nur für ein Ziel, sie zur Strecke zu bringen! Jeden Tag vergiessen wir weiterhin ihr Blut, solange bis es vom Himmel herunterregnet. Du sollst nicht töten. Du sollst nicht vergewaltigen. Du sollst nicht stehlen. Das sind Grundsätze nach denen jeder Mensch, jeden Glaubens leben sollte. Dies sind keine Regeln der Höflichkeit, das sind die Grundsätze des Lebens und es werden die Teuer dafür bezahlen, die diese ignorieren. Es gibt verschiedene Stufen des Bösen, Ihr die Ihr noch nicht in diesem Sumpf steckt, überlegt euch wohl ob ihr noch tiefer in den Wald des Verderbens schreiten wollt. Denn dort kreuzt ihr unseren Weg. Und wenn ihr das tut, werdet ihr euch eines Tages umdrehen und wir stehen hinter euch. Und seid euch gewiss, Ihr würdet schrecklich büßen, denn an diesem Tag schicken wir euch zu Gott, welchem auch immer... Als Hirte erlaube mir, zu dienen mein Vater dir, deine Macht reichts du uns durch deine Hand. Diese verbindet uns wie ein heiliges Band, wir waten durch ein Meer von Blut, gib uns dafür Kraft und Mut. In nomine partris et filii et spiritu sancti." _


----------



## TheRammbock (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Aus Frequency:

"Du bist seit 30 Jahren tot, mein Freund. Du weißt es nur noch nicht."


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Also wenn schon, dann nennt doch bitte - wie schon im Startpost gefordert - alle auch jeweils den Film - bei 2-3 Zitaten den Film nicht mehr kennen, o.k., kann passieren. Aber grad wenn man gleich etliche Zitate nennt und bei keinem der Flm dabeisteht, reicht das doch sehr nach nem Import von der Filmzitat-Siete, und das könnte ja jeder Vollidiot und hat nix damit zu tun, dass man selber das Zitat gut fand und es sich in Erinnerung behalten hat... 


Aus *Payback*: Mel Gibson klaut einem angeblich an den Beinen verkrüppelten Bettler dessen Bettelgeld, der Bettler springt auf und will Gibson an die Wäsche, Gibson packt den Bettler am Schlawittchen und meint nur trocken "_Halt's Maul, ich hab Dich geheilt!" _und geht einfach weiter...


----------



## Two-Face (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Also wenn schon, dann nennt doch bitte alle auch jeweils den Film - bei 2-3 Zitaten den Film nicht mehr kennen, o.k,. aber grad wenn man gleich mehrere Zitate nennt und bei keinem der Flm dabeisteht, reicht das doch sehr nach nem Import von der Filmzitat-Siete, und das könnte ja jeder Vollidiot und hat nix damit zu tun, dass man selber das Zitat gut fand und es sich in Erinnerung behalten hat...


Das hat nix damit zu tun, es geht um einen anderen Thread.




Herbboy schrieb:


> Aus *Payback*: Mel Gibson klaut einem angeblich an den Beinen verkrüppelten Bettler dessen Bettelgeld, der Bettler springt auf und will Gibson an die Wäsche, Gibson packt den Bettler am Schlawittchen und meint nur trocken "_Halt's Maul, ich hab Dich geheilt!" _und geht einfach weiter...


Ja, das ist echt geil Nicht das einzige geniale Zitat aus dem Film-


----------



## TheRammbock (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Aus Hot Shots:

"Bestätigen, Doppelfopperwhopper!"  
"Verstanden, Millivanillidiktrilli!"


----------



## ole88 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

yippi ya yeah schweinebacke


----------



## NCphalon (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Gehn auch Serienzitate? Ich guck mir grad alle Folgen von Stargate SG-1 an und O'Neill bringt immer so geniale dinger 

Aus Star Trek VI: Das unentdeckte Land

Martia: "Er will, dass Sie sich der Bruderschaft der Fremden unterwerfen."
Kirk: "Kann er haben."
Martia: "Und er will auch Ihren Mantel."
Kirk: "Den kann er nicht haben. Würd ihm sowieso nicht passen."


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Star Trek:


*Aus ner Star Trek NG-Folge: *

Ingenieur: _Das Energiefeld wurde unterbrochen!_
Kommandant: _Was ist die Ursache?_
Ingenieur: _Scheinbar eine Art Energieunterbrechungs-Feld..._



*Aus ner Deep Space 9 Folge*

Leeta, ne Art Kellnerin/Animiermädchen, hat mit dem Arzt Julian Schluss gemacht und beichtet: "I_ch hab mich in Rom verliebt... er ist so... so... süß, und clever..." _(Rom ist der eher dümmliche Bruder des Ferengi-Wirts Quark) 

Quark  : _Süß?!?_

Julian  : _Clever?!?_

Beide gleichzeitig: _ROM !?!?!?!?!?!?_


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

*Vanilly Sky
*


> Wir sehen uns im nächsten Leben - wenn wir beide Katzen sind!





> Du wirst nie den exquisiten Schmerz des Mannes kennenlernen, der allein den nach hause Weg antritt - Denn ohne das Bittere, Baby, ist das Süße nicht so süß!!





> Man hat Sie vermisst, David. Es war Sophia, die sich nie ganz erholte. Sie war es, die Sie doch irgendwie am besten kannte. Und genau wie Sie, vergaß sie nie diese eine Nacht, in der die wahre Liebe greifbar nahe zu sein schien. Konsequenzen David! Es sind die unwichtigen Dinge!Kleinigkeiten, nichts in wichtiger..



*Lost in Translation*



> Lupfe meine Schlumpf!


 

*Léon - Der Profi*



> Du magst also Beethoven nicht. Du weisst nicht was Du verpasst. Seine einzigartigen Overtüren bringen meine Säfte zum kochen. So voller Power. Aber nach den Overtüren, um ehrlich zu sein, hat er leider die Tendenz abgefuckt öde zu werden. Und darum hör ich den Kerl nicht mehr.


----------



## TheRammbock (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

King of Queens 

"Was ist das denn?" "Das ist Pornomusik!" "Und ich dachte, das wäre das Starsky & Hutsch Thema..." "Das ist eindeutig Pornomusik!"


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Auch sehr genial: 

Serie: Star Trek Deep Space Nine "Kleine, grüne Männchen"

_Quark: Was ist das für ein ekelhafter Rauch?
Nog: Ich denke sie nennen es Tabak. Das ist eine tödliche Droge. Wenn man ihn regelmäßig benutzt, zerstört er die inneren Organe.
Quark: Wenn er so tödlich ist, wieso benutzen sie ihn dann?
Nog: Es macht sie süchtig.
Rom: Wo kriegen sie ihn denn her?
Nog: Sie kaufen ihn in Geschäften.
Quark: Die kaufen ihn? Hier gefällt es mir. Also, wenn die Gift kaufen, kann man ihnen alles andrehen._


----------



## boerigard (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Eine Folge von "Familie Feuerstein":

Portier (gesprochen von Dieter Hallervorden): Mister Feuerstein, wenn man nicht wüsste, dass das bei Ihnen alles wohlverdienter ... ähm ... Wohlstandsspeck ist; würd' man Sie für ein Drüsenkind halten.

Fred Feuerstein: Noch so ein Spruch und man wird Sie für 'n' überfahrenen Dackel halten.


----------



## facehugger (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

aus "Lord of War" - Händler des Todes, absolut genial Nicholas Cage

"Es befinden sich weltweit über 550 Millionen Schusswaffen im Umlauf.  Das heißt, auf diesem Planeten hat jeder zwölfte Mensch eine  Schusswaffe. Das führt zu der einen Frage - wie bewaffnet man die  anderen elf?"...


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Der Staatsfeind Nr.1



> "Was haben sie gemacht?" -"Ich hab den Bau gesprengt!!!" -"Wieso?" - "Weil sie telefoniert haben!!!"





> "Schmeißen Sie ihre Klamotten weg!" - "Und was soll ich dann machen?" - "Nichts!..., wenn Sie morgen noch leben, bin ich tief beeindruckt."





> "Tja, weißt du manche Menschen meditieren, andere gehen zur Massage, ich mixe!"


----------



## TheRammbock (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Aus Fluch der Karibik 3:

"Es heißt nicht: "das Einzigste!"


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Alien vs. Predator



> "Seit 17 Jahren leite ich Expeditionen aber eine Waffe hat noch niemandem das Leben gerettet." - "Ich habe nicht vor sie zu benutzen." - "Wozu sie dann mitnehmen?" - "Dasselbe Prinzip wie bei Kondomen. Lieber eins haben und keins brauchen als keins haben und eins brauchen."




Film: Star Trek Nemesis



> "Persönliches Logbuch des captains. Nachtrag. Wir fliegen in Richtung Förderationszone mit maximaler Warpgeschwindigkeit. Die Crew hat so reagiert, wie ich es von ihr erwartet habe. Wie tausend andere Commandeure in tausend anderen Gefechten, warte ich auf die Morgendämmerung."




Film: Spiel ohne Regeln



> „Wen haben wir denn da? Bist du ein Footballspeiler?“ „Oh nein. Ich spiele nie Football, Mister.“ „Was machst du hier? Hast du den Aushang gelesen und dir gedacht, das hört sich nach Spaß an?“ „Oh, ich kann nicht lesen.“ „Ach, Scheiß drauf. Lesen ist was für reiche Leute!“




Film: Stirb Langsam 4.0



> Verdammt nochmal! Mir reicht diese Kung-Fu-*******! Ich hab schon einige Schlampen in meinem Leben kennen gelernt, aber du bist die Krönung!"





> "Es gibt da eine Erfindung aus den 60zigern. Sie nennt sich joggen. Es wird dir gefallen!"


----------



## Merced (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Bud Spencer/Terence Hill: Zwei Asse trumpfen auf:



> Ich scheiß auf Deine Bohnen. Ich steh nur auf Nudelkacke.


Riker in Star Trek TNG Die Iconia Sonden:



> Das Glück beschützt die Dummen, kleine Kinder und Schiffe mit dem Namen Enterprise.


Fehlen darf auch nicht die lustigste Stelle aus Stargate SG-1 ever, Folge 1969, O'Neill wird verhört:



> Ich bin Major Robert Thornbird. Und Sie sind? - Captain  James T. Kirk. Vom Raumschiff Enterprise. - Ihre Kennmarke  sagt etwas anderes. - Sie ist gefälscht! - Mister,  meine Regierung ist nicht gerade erfreut über russische Spione in ihren  Hochsicherheitseinrichtungen. Und ich genausowenig. - Oh...  Bob... Ich darf Sie Bob nennen? - Kirk, Sie können mit mir  reden oder Sie können mit der CIA reden. - Uh... Na schön!  Ich will ehrlich zu Ihnen sein, Bob. Mein Name ist nicht Kirk. Ich heiße  Skywalker. Luke Skywalker.


Und natürlich auch aus der Folge Prometheus Carter und O'Neill:



> Sir, Sie wissen doch: Wir können das Schiff nicht Enterprise nennen. - Aber wieso denn nicht?


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

@ Merced

Bei Star Trek hast du nen Fehler drin...



> Das Schicksal beschützt Narren, kleine Kinder und Schiffe mit dem Namen ‚Enterprise‘.



So muss das heißen


----------



## TheRammbock (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Aus Staatsfeind Nummer 1 (einer meiner persönlichen Lieblingsfilme):

"Haben sie mal beim Duschen gewichst, Al? Oder hatten sie mal homosexuelle Gedanken?" - "E.." - "GANZ GENAU! Es geht mich verdammt nochmal nichts an! Das ist Privatsache!"


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Oceans Eleven



> "Willst du wieder mal nach Vegas?" - "Sag bloß du willst ein Casino ausrauben?" - "Nein, drei Casinos!!"





> "Wir brauchen 'ne Frau für Rusty." - "Gleich um die Ecke ist ein Frauengefängnis."





> "Ich hab drei Pärchen." - "Es gibt hier nur 5 Karten. Wie kann man mit 5 Karten drei Pärchen haben?"


----------



## facehugger (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Aus Pulp Fiction: "Wenn du in Ordnung bist, dann sag etwas." "Etwas."


----------



## Two-Face (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Hier ein paar nette Zitate aus Filmen, die mir eigentlich gar nicht so gefallen:



> 1...benutzen unseren Pool und sie tragen keine Badebeklidung 2. Wissen Sie was? Ich werde dieses Restaurant kaufen.


 


> 1. Ich weiß nicht, ob die uns das gestatten....2. Oh, das sollten sie, der Laden gehört mir.


 


> 1. Übrigens, weißt du schon, woher ich diese Narben habe? 2. Nein, aber ich weiß woher du _*DIE*_ hast.


----------



## TheRammbock (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Aus Auf dem Highway ist die Hölle los:

"Ich will erst mal befeuchten ... ich meine von innen, verstehst du? Trinken wir erst mal 'n Bier!"


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Lucky # Slevin (pssst. GEHEIMTIPP )



> "Ah, Verzeihung, wer sind Sie?" - "Ich bin der Boss." - "Ich dachte er wär' der Boss?!" - "Wieso? Sehen wir uns ähnlich?"





> Elvis: „Pass auf, du Arsch! Ich weiß nur eins: Der Boss legt mir die Adresse hier auf’n Tisch und er sagt »Slo« – das ist er – »Elvis« – das bin ich – »bringt den Burschen zu mir, der an der Adresse hier wohnt.« Hat er mir gesagt, heute. Und du bist zufälligerweise hier, heute. Also was denkst du, wen hol ich wohl für meinen Boss ab … heute?“ Slevin: „Aber ich bin nicht Nick.“ Elvis: „Ja, Pech für dich. Leider bist du nicht der erste Bursche, der erzählt, er wär überhaupt nicht der, nachdem ich suchen würde.“





> „Charlie Chaplin hat auf ner Charlie-Chaplin-Doppelgängerveranstaltung in Monte Carlo den dritten Platz erreicht. Das ist ne Geschichte.“





> Lindsey: „Was ist mit deiner Nase geschehen?“ Slevin: „Die hab ich benutzt, um einem die Faust zu brechen.“





> Slevin: „So’n bisschen wie ein Rabbi, der lieber ein Gangster wär, und ein Gangster, der lieber ein Rabbi wär. Was steckt dahinter? Die Nummer, dass das Gras auf der anderen Seite des Zaunes immer grüner ist? Ich meine, wie rechtfertigen Sie das, Rabbi zu sein und Gangster?“ Rabbi: „Gar nicht. Ich bin ein böser Mensch, der sich nicht damit aufhält, was wohl gewesen wäre, wenn ich bin, was ich geworden wäre und nicht geworden wäre. Ich lebe auf beiden Seiten des Zaunes, mein Gras ist immer grün. Denken Sie daran, Mr. Fisher. Es sind zwei Männer, die Ihnen gegenüber sitzen, und vor einem sollten Sie verdammt viel Angst haben, wo ist mein Geld?“





> „Was ist ein Kansas City Shuffle?“ Goodkat: „Ein Kansas City Shuffle ist, wenn alle Welt nach rechts guckt, während du linksrum gehst.“


----------



## facehugger (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Aus "In den Staßen der Bronx"



Das Traurigste auf der Welt ist ein verschwendetes Talent!


Was würden Sie eher wollen, geliebt oder gefürchtet werden? Es  ist schön, wenn man beides haben kann, aber sehr schwierig. Aber wenn  ich mich entscheiden sollte, würde ich lieber gefürchtet. Die Furcht  hält länger als die Liebe.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

@ face 

So einen kenn ich auch...^^

Film: Training Day



> "Du bist so verliebt, dass es dir aus den Augen trieft. Wenn du dauernd an deine Alte denkst, wirst du irgendwann nicht mehr nach Hause kommen. Du musst deine Liebe tief in dir verstecken, verstehst du? Sonst werden die Maden da draussen auf der Straße sie finden, sie gegen dich einsetzen und dich kaputt machen."





> "Um die Schafe zu schützen, mußt du den Wolf einfangen. Und nur ein Wolf kann einen Wolf fangen, klar?"


----------



## TheRammbock (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Aus Während du schliefst (aauch sehr tiefsinnig!!!):

"Glaubst Du an die Liebe auf den ersten Blick? Nein, bestimmt nicht. Dazu bist Du vermutlich viel zu realistisch. Oder hast Du schon mal jemanden getroffen bei dem Du sofort gewußt hast, wenn dieser Mensch mich nur richtig kennen würde, dann würde er...dann würde er sein perfektes Model sofort verlassen, weil er gemerkt hat, dass Du der jenige bist mit dem er alt werden möchte. Warst Du schon mal so einsam, dass Du mit jemanden gesprochen hast, der im Koma liegt?!"


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Old School



> "Denkst du ich könnte heute bei dir übernachten? Marissa macht gerade ein paar persönliche Probleme durch!
> Probleme weil du nachts betrunken und nackt über den Kampus läufst?
> Ja, das...und noch ein paar andere Dinge!"





> "Frank, was machst du hier?" "Wir flitzen!" "Wer sind wir?" .. "Die anderen kommen noch!"






> "Komm Mitch, hol mal tief Luft und lass ein bisschen Farbe in dein Gesicht. Du solltest stolz sein, eine Frau die sexuell so aufgeschlossen ist wie Heidi, trifft man,.. was meinst du .. einmal in 100 Jahren?" - "Ich hab aber nicht nach solch einer Frau gesucht." - "Kolumbus hat auch nicht nach Amerika gesucht, aber im Nachhinein wars doch ganz nützlich, oder?"


----------



## facehugger (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Aus "Werner-Beinhart" 



Sach mal, tut das Not, das das hier so rumoxidiert?


Wirt: "Na gut,  dann mach ich Ananas!"Präsi: "WAAAAAAAAS? DU WILLST ANNA NASS MACHEN??? WENN HIER EINER  ANNA NASS MACHT, DANN BIN ICH DAS!!!"


----------



## Papzt (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Wir waren Helden 


> ... und wehe einer von euch Pfeifen nennt mich Opa. Dann leg ich euch um!





> Hin und zurück brauchen die Hubschrauber 30 Minuten, das bedeutet die ersten 60 Mann am Boden sind für eine halbe Stunde allein. Verfluchter Mist! Besser Sie legen sich doch ne M16 zu." - "Wenn es soweit ist, dass ich eine brauche, werden genug davon am Boden liegen


 Der Soldat james Ryan 


> Den Captain haben sie auf der Offiziersschule aus Einzelteilen von toten GIs zusammengesetzt


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Der Herr der Ringe "Die Rückkehr des Königs"



> "Auf, ihr Reiter Theodens !
> Speer wird zerschellen, Schild zersplittern !
> Ein Blut-Tag, ein Schwert-Tag, ehe die Sonne steigt !
> Reitet, reitet nun, reitet, zur Vernichtung und zum Ende der Welt !
> ...





> "Das ist doch unerhört, ein Elb geht unter die Erde und ein Zwerg wagt es nicht. Das würde mir ja ewig nachhängen."





> "Der Weg ist versperrt, er wurde angelegt von jenen die tot sind und die Toten halten ihn. Der Weg ist versperrt."





> (Gimli)"Legolas, 3 hab ich schon". (Legolas)"Ich bin bei siebzehn!"


----------



## facehugger (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Dazu passt aus "Der Herr der Ringe-Die Gefährten"


"Das tun alle, die solche Zeiten erleben, aber es liegt nicht in ihrer  Macht, das zu entscheiden. Wir müssen nur entscheiden, was wir mit der  Zeit anfangen wollen, die uns gegeben ist."


----------



## psyphly (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Zitat aus Plan 9 from Outer Space: 

„Inspektor Clay ist tot. Er wurde ermordet. Und jemand ist dafür verantwortlich.“


----------



## TheRammbock (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Aus Kein Bund für´s Leben:

"Keine Sorge gute Frau, wir sind von der Bundeswehr"


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Don Camillo & Peppone



> "Der junge Priester, den sie eben gesehen haben, wird Don Camillo vertreten." - "Diese halbe Portion? Hören sie, Monsignore, wenn ich dem eine überziehe, fliegt er sieben Meter weit, bei Don Camillo ist das anders, wenn ich dem eine gebe, bleibt er stehen."





> "Was ist das?" - Das ist Don Camillo!" - "Kann man ihn nicht zum Schweigen bringen?" - "Dazu brauch ich, was ich nicht habe: Ein paar ordentliche Kanonen!"


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

From Dusk Till Dawn

Waren das da drin Irre oder........Sahen die aus wie Irre?
Haben die etwa so ausgesehen? Das waren Vampire! Irre explodieren nicht wenn das Sonnenlicht sie trifft! Ganz egal WIE irre sie sind!

Regel Nummer 1: Kein Gezeter.... keine Fragen! 
Wenn  du Gezeter          machst, macht Mr. 44er auch Gezeter!
Wenn du eine Frage stellst,           wird Mr. 44er sie beantworten!
Also bist du dir vollkommen,  absolut          klar über Regel Nummer 1?...........Ja!  
Regel Nummer 2: Du          tust, was wir sagen, wenn wir es sagen! Wenn du es nicht tust,  tritt Regel          Nummer 1 in Kraft! 
Regel Nummer 3: Komm NIE auf die unendlich  dumme          Idee, wegzulaufen! Denn ich hab 6 kleine Freunde, die alle  schneller laufen          können als du!!!

Ich werde dich nicht völlig aussaugen….Du wirst  mein          Sklave sein! Weil ich nicht glaube, dass du menschlichen Blutes  würdig          bist, wirst du dich vom Blut streunender Hunde ernähren! 
Du  wirst          meine Fußbank sein….Und auf mein Kommando wirst du Hundescheiße          vom Hacken meines Stiefels lecken! Und weil du mein Hund sein  wirst, ist          dein neuer Name Bello!
Willkommen in der Sklaverei!.....Nein Danke! Ich war schon mal verheiratet!


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Reine Nervensache (GENIAL!!!!)




> "Alles verändert sich. Wir müssen uns der heutigen Zeit anpassen." - "Sollen wir uns 'ne scheiß Webseite zulegen?"





> "Die haben mich ins Haifischbecken geworfen. Ins Haifischbecken!" - "Ja, die wollten ihren Standpunkt klarmachen."





> "Ich fahre außerdem eine Woche in den Urlaub." - "Wo soll’s hingehen?" - "Das sage ich keinem meiner Patienten." - "Wo soll’s hingehen?" - "Sheraton Hotel, Miami Beach."





> "Nur damit ich das richtig verstehe: Sie fliegen 1.500 Meilen weit her, zerren mich um 2:00 Uhr aus dem Bett, nur weil Sie keine Erektion kriegen konnten?" - "Ich bin eben sehr motiviert."





> "Wie ist er gestorben?" "Er hat sich ein Messer 4 mal selbst in den Rücken gestochen und ist dann von ner Brücke gesprungen, sehr traurig."





> "Auf dem Dach sitzt das FBI und starrt." - "Woher wissen Sie das?" - "Ich bin Verbrecher, das ist mein Job."


----------



## TheRammbock (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Aus Braveheart:

"Wollt Ihr kämpfen?" [...] - "Gegen die da? Nein, wir laufen davon! Und überleben." - "Oh ja, kämpft und ihr sterbt vielleicht. Flieht und ihr lebt, wenigstens eine Weile... Und wenn Ihr dann in vielen Jahren sterbend in eurem Bett liegt, wärt Ihr dann nicht bereit, jede Stunde einzutauschen von heute bis auf jenen Tag, um ein Mal nur, ein einziges Mal nur, wieder hier stehn zu dürfen und unsren Feinden zuzurufen. Ja, sie mögen uns das Leben nehmen, aber niemals nehmen sie uns unsre FREIHEIT!"

"Zwischen uns besteht ein Unterschied: Ihr denkt, es gibt die Menschen dieses Landes nur, damit sie euch zu eurem Stand verhelfen; ich denke, es gibt euren Stand nur, damit ihr den Menschen hier zur Freiheit verhelft."

"Wo willst du denn hin?" - "Ich such mir "n bisschen Streit."

"Und wenn ihr einmal in vielen Jahren sterbend in euren Betten liegt, wärt ihr dann nicht bereit, jede Stunde von Heute bis an jenen Tag einzutauschen um einmal nur ein einziges Mal nur hier wieder stehen zu dürfen um unseren Feinden zuzurufen: "Ja sie mögen uns unser Leben nehmen, aber niemals nehemen sie uns unsere - Freiheit!"


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Bad Boys II



> "Wenn du ein Problem hast, spring vom Dach !"


 


> Captain Howard: "Ich blick bei euch nicht mehr durch. Telefoniert ihr eigentlich morgens nach dem Aufstehen? Guten Morgen Marcus, guten Morgen Mike. Wie stehts so? Gut... Uuund? Wie wolln wir dem Captain das Leben heute zur Hölle machen? Tja, keine Ahnung. Tja ich auch nicht. Ouuu, heey, diese drei fetten Kerle machen wir einfach kalt und lassen sie auf der Strasse liegen." - Mike: "Hey, die waren schon tot, bevor wir sie überfahren haben."


 


> Haiitianer:"Hey wer ist da? Wer zum Teufel ist da?" Mike:"Ich bin der Teufel wer fragt da?" Haiitianer:"Was der Teufel ist in meinem Haus nicht erwünscht!" Marcus:"Oh man hättest du nicht was anderes sagen können? Der steht nicht auf Teufel!" Haiitianer:"Raus aus meinem Haus!" Mike:"Raus aus meinem Land!" Haiitianer:"Dein Land? Was für ein ********************* bist du? **** dich!" Mike:"Ich mich? **** dich!" Marcus:"Mike, musst du immer gleich so aggresiv werden?" Haiitianer:"Hey du Hühnerficker!" Mike:"'Ne Kugel in den Kopf würde dir ziemlich die Locken glätten!"


 


> Marcus: "Mike, man geht zur Therapoie um seine Probleme in den Griff zu kriegen. Und nicht die Brüste der Therapeutin." - Mike: "Jetzt wirst du aber unsachlich."


 


> „Ich kenne Sie nicht, aber Sie machen den Eindruck, als hätten Sie eine große Dummheit vor... Ich bin dabei.“


----------



## Papzt (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Ich füg das mal hinzu


> Wir stehen zusammen und wir fallen zusammen. Bad Boys fürs Leben.


Eine Stelle an der ich jedesmal eine üble gänsehaut bekomme


----------



## facehugger (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

aus "Im Auftrag des Teufels"



Freiheit ist, sich nicht entschuldigen zu müssen.
Was ist mit der Liebe? Überschätzt! Biochemisch gesehen nichts  anderes als riesige Mengen Schokolade zu vertilgen!
Gucken  aber nicht anfassen. Anfassen aber nicht kosten. Kosten aber nicht  runterschlucken.
Lieber in der Hölle regieren, als im Himmel  zu dienen. Ist es das?
Freier Wille ist wie  Schmetterlingsflügel ... einmal berührt, taugen sie nicht mehr zum  fliegen!


----------



## TheRammbock (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*



Papzt schrieb:


> Ich füg das mal hinzu
> 
> Eine Stelle an der ich jedesmal eine üble gänsehaut bekomme



 Geht mir auch so, eigentlich DER Satz aus BB.

Aus Forrest Gump:

"Ich bin kein kluger Mann, Jenny... aber ich weis was Liebe ist!"

"Was is denn mit deiner Lippe?" - "Ich bin schon so auf die Welt  gekommen." - "Na gut. Zieh sie lieber ein, sonst hängst Du irgendwann am  Stacheldraht fest."

"Wir waren dauernd auf der Suche nach einem gewissen "Charly"." 

"Es war eine Kugel nicht wahr?" - "Was?" - "Das was sie gebissen hat."


----------



## Papzt (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Gran Torino


> Wie viele Sumpfratten passen denn noch da rein?





> Ich hab gesagt, runter von meinem Rasen!“ Asiate: „Spinnst du total? Geh wieder rein!“ – „Ja, ich puste dir n Loch in die Fresse! Und dann geh ich wieder rein und schlaf wie ein Baby! Darauf kannst du dich verlassen! Schweine wie euch haben wir in Korea zwei Meter hoch gestapelt und als Sandsäcke benutzt!





> Schon mal bemerkt, dass man ab und zu vor jemandem steht, dem man besser nicht blöd kommt? … So einer bin ich.





> Und bitte entschuldigen Sie erneut die Ausdrucksweise in Mr. Kowalskis Testament. Ich lese es einfach so vor, wie er es geschrieben hat:"Und ich vermache meinen 1972er Gran Torino in Freundschaft Thao Vang Lor. Unter der Bedingung, dass du ihn nicht zum Cabrio verstümmelst, wie es die bescheuerten Mexen machen und du malst auch keine dämlichen Flammenmuster drauf wie das asoziale, weiße Kroppzeug und montier bloß nicht son riesigen Schwuchtelspoiler aufs Heck, wie man das bei den Karren von den anderen Schlitzaugen sieht. Das sieht beschissen aus. Wenn du dir das alles verkneifen kannst, gehört er dir."


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Vier Fäuste gegen Rio



> "...habe ich mir erlaubt einen kleinen Imbiss in unseren Räumlichkeiten einrichten zu lassen"-"Wird auch Zeit Mensch mir dampft ja schon die Bluse."


 


> "Don Bastiano Coimbra de la Coronilla y Azevedo" - "Gesundheit!"


 


> "Hafenkonzert" - "Nein, HARFENKONZERT. Ne Harfe ist so"n Gartenzaun, wo man reingrabscht..."


----------



## TheRammbock (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Aus Zwei außer Rand und Band:

Buddy: "Wenn ich nicht anständig futtere, kann ich nicht anständig aufs Klosett. Und wenn ich nicht aufs Klosett kann, bin ich kein richtiger Mensch...und mit Liebe ist dann auch nicht."

"Wieviel kannst du so schlucken?"
Buddy: "Die ersten zwanzig Liter gehn in einem Zug runter. Bei dreisig muss ich zwischendurch rülpsen."


----------



## facehugger (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

"Jeder macht mal Fehler, also Schwamm drüber! Lasst  uns nicht darüber streiten, wer eventuell wen umgebracht haben könnte!"  _Ritter der Kokosnuss_

"Wenn Gott es so will, sehen wir uns in Spaceballs 2  wieder: Auf der Suche nach noch mehr Geld."_Spacballs_

"Haben Sie was gesehen?" - "Nein Sir! Ich habe nicht  gesehen dass Sie wieder mit Ihren Puppen gespielt haben!" _Spacballs_

"Ich war deines Vaters Bruders Neffen Cousins  früherer Zimmernachbar." _Spacballs_

"Oh, ich habs mir überlegt, wir lassen das mit  Camelot... der Fernsehempfang ist dort zu schlecht." _Ritter der  Kokosnuss_

"Trinken sie?" - "Nur wenn ich durstig bin." - "Wäre  Leitungswasser recht?" - "Hahngezapft, 
nicht abgeschüttet!" _Agent 00_

"Ich bin Ash, Haushaltswaren!" _Armee der  Finsternis_

"Wir sind die judäische Volksfront, fliegendes  Suizidkommando."_Das Leben des Brain_

"Mal abgesehen von sanitären Einrichtungen, der  Medizin, dem Schulwesen, Wein, der öffentlichen Ordnung, der  Bewässerung, Straßen, der Wasseraufbereitung und der allgemeinen  Krankenkassen, was, frage ich euch, haben die Römer je für uns getan?"_Das  Leben des Brain_


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Nur noch 60 Sekunden

"Es gibt zu viele armselige Würstchen, mit zu viel Asche auf dem Konto"


----------



## Sarge_70 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

"Ich bin Mr. Wolf. Ich löse Probleme."... 

Pulp Fiction


----------



## Icke&Er (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Mike Lawry: "So viele Knarren, aber keine hat ein Kugel für mich?"
Tito: "Doch! Ich habe eine in meiner Hüfte!"

Bad Boys II = Top! 

MFG


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Der Blutige Pfad Gottes II



> Connor: "Bist du bereit für diese *******, geliebter Bruder?" Murphy: "Geben wir der rohen Gewalt eine Chance."





> Ich bin so verfickt schlau, dass selbst die die Schlauesten Leute neben mir das Gefühl haben zurückgeblieben zu sein!





> "Erin go bragh? Was zum Teufel heißt das?" - "Das ist irisch für: Ihr seid im Arsch!"


----------



## stefan.net82 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Alien 4 - Die Wiedergeburt:

"Ich dachte Sie wären tot?!" - Ripley: "Das höre ich in letzter Zeit öfters."


----------



## NCphalon (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Aus fast jeder Star Trek: Voyager Folge:

Janeway zum Replikator: "Kaffe, schwarz!"

Und aus der Folge "Der mysteriöse Nebel":

Janeway zu Chakotay: "Commander, setzen Sie einen neuen Kurs! In diesem Nebel gibt es Kaffee."


----------



## moe (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

aus *dem* film überhaupt (the big lebowski):

"you know, that's just like your opinion, man..."


----------



## poiu (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

also ein Film Zitat fehlt hier eindeutig 



> Er :"Warum liegt hier Stroh"
> Sie: " und warum hast du eine Maske auf "



Star Trek



> 'Mit dem ersten Glied ist die Kette geschmiedet. Wenn die erste Rede zensiert, der erste Gedanke verboten, die erste Freiheit verweigert wird, dann sind wir alle unwiderruflich gefesselt'."





> Picard: „Da… sind… vier… Lichter!”


----------



## TheRammbock (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Aus Das Boot:

"Jetzt wird's psychologisch, meine Herrn."

"Weißt Du, wie lang ich das Hemd schon anhab?" - "Na, seit dem Auslauf, oder?" - "Nee, schon zwei Wochen vorher!"

"Hier stinkts" - "Ja, Schweissmauken und Brilliantiene Pilgrimm-Spezialmischung."


----------



## Painkiller (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Resident Evil



> Red Queen: Ihr alle werdet hier unten sterben!


----------



## patmaster (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

So ziemlich jeder Satz aus Zombieland muss hier rein !


----------



## iceman650 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*



> "Das sieht aus wie ein Schwanz, nur kleiner."





> Ich würd 1 Liter von ihrer pisse trinken, um zu sehen wo das herkommt!





> Also von jetzt an waren meine Hände Wichsgriffel. Meine Taschenlampe war ein Mondstrahl. Mein Kugelschreiber war ein Tintenstift. Mein Mund war eine Schwanzlutsche. Ein Bett war ein Regal. Eine Wand war ein Schott. Ein Hemd war eine Bluse. Eine Krawatte war immer noch eine Krawatte und ein Gürtel ein Gürtel. Aber viele andere Dinge würden niemals mehr so sein wie sie waren





> Und ob ich schon wanderte im finsteren Tal, fürchte ich kein Unglück, denn ich bin die absolut gemeinste Drecksau in diesem verdammten Tal!


Alle aus Jarhead-Willkommen im Dreck.
Kopiert von Filmzitate.info

Tante Edith: Stimmt, Two-Face hat recht, es war Schwanz nicht Pen is


----------



## Two-Face (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*



iceman650 schrieb:


> Und warum Zensiert das Forum "Pe nis" im ersten Zitat?
> Das ist ein Feststehender Begriff.


 
V.a. da er "Schwanz" im Film sagt, und nicht *****.


----------



## Infin1ty (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Scary Movie



> LAUF, Schl*mpe, LAUF !!!


----------



## Fabian (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Hannibal Smith [A-Team]


> Ich liebe es wenn ein Plan funktioniert


----------



## NCphalon (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Aus Stargate SG-1 "Reese"

Hammond: Was haben sie rausgefunden?
Daniel: Ehrlich gesagt, nicht besonders viel, Sir. Es ist enorm schwierig, sie beim Thema zu halten, ihre Aufmerksamkeit lässt schnell nach, sie kommt mir vor wie ein Kind.
(Im Hintergrund spielt O'Neill mit einer Lupe rum. Alle sehen ihn wortlos an nachdem Daniel fertig ist)
O'Neill: Was ist?


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

The Watchman

Es scheint nicht immer nur die Sonne. Der Regen fällt auf den Gerechten genau wie auf den Ungerechten.


----------



## Terence Skill (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Ich weiß micht ob schon jemand den Ausbilder von "Full Metal Jacket" genannt hat... Man müsste seine komplette Vorstellung hier posten, was dann aber wohl zuviel wäre. Aber ich hab mich wirklich selten 5 minuten lang so köstlich amüsiert... schon in die jahre gekommen, aber immnernoch unübertroffen 

Mal ein paar Beispiele? 

"Haben Ihre Eltern je lebenden Nachwuchs gehabt" ? "Sir! Jawohl, Sir!" - "Ich wette, das tut denen Leid!

"******** Sie Schwänze"? "Sir! Nein, Sir!" - "Bullshit! Ich wette, Sie saugen glatt `n Golfball durch `n Gartenschlauch!"

"Hundescheiße! Aus Texas?! Nur Stiere und Schwule
kommen aus Texas, Privat Cowboy, und nach nem Stier
sehen sie mir nicht gerade aus, also wird die Wahl doch eng."

"Rassistische Bigotterie gibt"s hier nicht! Ich kenne keine Vorurteile gegen ******, Jidden, Spaghettis, Latinos. Hier seid ihr alle zusammen gleich wertlos!"

Full Metal Jacket - Der Ausbilder Video - Middl - MyVideo


----------



## poiu (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Predator 2 

Dach



> Okay Pussface
> it´s your move



beim runter klettern


> maybe i get lucky and fall



@Terence Skill

ja der Ausbilder ist schon Krass na ja er spielt die Rolle seines Lebens im doppelten sinn XD

nebenbei beim Bund bin auch auf so einen MSG oder SFC getroffen XD


----------



## TheRammbock (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

*Das Vermächtnis der Tempelritter*



> "Hast du gewusst, dass Thomas Edison so ungefähr 2.000 Anläufe dazu gebraucht hat, um den Kohlefaden für eine funktionstüchtige Glühlampe zu entwickeln?" – "Edison?" – "Darauf sagte er: Gescheitert bin ich nicht, ich kenne 2.000 Wege wie man Glühbirnen nicht bauen darf. Aber ein einziger hat ihm gereicht, damit es funktioniert."





> "Ich war vollkommen ehrlich zu Ihnen. Ich habe Ihnen nichts als die Wahrheit gesagt!" "Ich will dieses Dokument, Mr. Brown!"  "Na gut, mein Name ist nicht Brown, sondern Gates. Ich war zu 98% ehrlich!





> "Ruft an, wenn es Probleme gibt."  "Zum Beispiel wenn die uns umlegen?"  "Ja, genau solche Probleme mein ich."


----------



## Painkiller (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Transformers "Die Rache"



> Wheelie: "Sachte Kriegsgöttin, ich bin nur eine Altmetalldose"
> Mikaela: "Und ich bin dein schlimmster Alptraum."


----------



## Two-Face (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Aus _Der dritte Mann_:



> In Italien unter den Borgias gab es dreißig Jahre Krieg, Terror, Mord und Blutvergießen – diese schufen Michelangelo, Leonardo da Vinci und die Renaissance. In der Schweiz gab es brüderliche Liebe, fünfhundert Jahre Demokratie und Frieden, und was kam dabei heraus? Die Kuckucksuhr.


 
Aus _Star Trek: Raumschiff Enterprise: The animated Series_:



> 1. Sulu, sie müssen mir unbedingt diesen Kaktuswurfgriff beibringen!
> 2. Sir aber..dafür müssen sie...undurchschaubar sein!
> 1. Sie Sulu? Sie sind der durchschaubarste Mensch den ich kenne!


----------



## Painkiller (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

@ Two-Face



> In Italien unter den Borgias gab es dreißig Jahre Krieg, Terror, Mord und Blutvergießen – diese schufen Michelangelo, Leonardo da Vinci und die Renaissance. In der Schweiz gab es brüderliche Liebe, fünfhundert Jahre Demokratie und Frieden, und was kam dabei heraus? Die Kuckucksuhr.



Ich find des Zitat einfach nur Geil!!!!!


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Zwei Himmelhunde auf dem Weg zur Hölle

 			 			 				 				Der Bösewicht zieht hinter Hills Rücken ein Messer...


> Terence Hill : Was hat er denn da?
> Bud Spencer : Ne Ansichtskarte aus Solingen.




Bud Spencer & Terence Hill Filme haben immer noch die besten Sprüche...


----------



## Painkiller (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Romeo must die



> "Man ,hast du nen Knall?" - "Interessante Frage."





> "Harold, dein glückloser Arsch sitzt seit 15 Jahren auf demselben Stuhl. Du würdest nicht mal nen Job kriegen, wenn er dir in die Wade beißen würde."





> "Stimmt das, was man über China sagt ?" - "Was sagt man denn?" - "Na daß ihr alle Kung Fu könnt?" - "Klar, das verlangt das Gesetz!"





> DMX: "Nicht Waffen bringen Menschen um, Menschen bringen Menschen um. Zum Beispiel die beiden hier mit den Maschinenpistolen. Wenn die anfangen loszuballern, könnt ihr euch alle einen Sarg bestellen. Ihr versaut mir hier das Geschäft, Leute. Und wenn euer Arsch nicht schwarz ist, dann macht euch vom Acker bevor es hier richtig kracht."


----------



## Painkiller (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Con Air



> "Definiere Ironie! Ein Haufen Idioten die in einem Flugzeug zu einem Song tanzen der durch eine Band berühmt wurde die bei einem Flugzeugabsturz umkam!"





> "Den Grad an Zivilisation einer Gesellschaft kann man am Zustand ihrer Gefangenen beurteilen."





> "Weißt Du, was ich bin?" - "Häßlich wie die Nacht."




Film: Crimson Tide



> "Der Krieg ist die Fortsetzung der Politik mit anderen Mitteln."





> "Die drei mächtigsten Männer der Welt: Der Präsident der USA... Der Präsident der russischen Republik UND... Der Kapitän eines ballistischen Raketen-U-Bootes der U.S.-Flotte."




Film: Collateral



> ""Irgendwann...Irgendwann wird mein Traum wahr werden"...eines Nachts wirst du aufwachen, und feststellen, dass es zu spät ist...dass sich dein Traum in Luft aufgelöst hat. Dein Wunsch wird sich nicht erfüllen, denn auf einmal bist du alt. Und nichts ist passiert...und es wird auch nichts mehr passieren, weil du es sowieso nie machen wolltest. Du schiebst deinen Wunsch in irgendeine Ecke deines Hirns, lehnst dich in deinen Sessel zurück und lässt dich den Rest deines Lebens vom Fernseher hypnotisieren."





> "Sie bringen ihn einfach um, obwohl sie ihn nicht kannten?!" "Darf ich die Leute erst umbringen, nachdem ich sie kennengelernt habe?"





> "Die meisten Menschen, sagen wir mal in zehn Jahren, werden immer noch denselben Job machen, im selben Haus wohnen. Nur um sich sicher zu fühlen. Sie werden nie etwas anderes tun. Zehn Jahre - Wahnsinn. Man du hast keine Ahnung was in zehn Minuten passieren wird, oder?"


----------



## Tobucu (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Aus Rambo 3
-Was machen wir jetzt? -Umzingeln ist wohl nicht drin.

-Das muss wehtun? -Sie haben mir bei gebracht keine Schmerzen zufühlen. -Und funktionierts?
-Nicht wirklich.


Aus Conen der Barbar
-Was ist für einen Mann das Schönste in Leben?
-Eine weite Steppe, ein schnelles Pferd, der Falke auf seiner Faust und der Wind in seinem Haar.
-FALSCH!! Conen sag du es mir.
-Zukämpfen mit dem Feind, ihn zu verfolgen und zu vernichten, und sich zu erfreuen am geschrei der Weiber.
_________________
Vorbeugen ist besser, als auf die Schuhe zu kotzen.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Riddick 



> Riddick: "Gott hat sicher seine Tricks drauf. Aber zu entkommen, wo kein anderer entkommen kann, das ist einer von meinen."


----------



## facehugger (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Aus Gran Torino: 

*Walt: "Ich gehe mal runter und hole noch ein paar Stühle!"
Mitch: "Das kann ich doch machen, Dad!"
Walt: "Nein, ich brauche sie jetzt und nicht nächste Woche!"*


----------



## psyphly (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

- ..und danach gibt es noch einen Vortrag. Klingt ziemlich gesalzen.
- worüber geht der?
- über die Einwirkung der Sonnenstrahlen auf das Liebesleben der Pflastersteine....


----------



## Painkiller (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*



psyphly schrieb:


> - ..und danach gibt es noch einen Vortrag. Klingt ziemlich gesalzen.
> - worüber geht der?
> - über die Einwirkung der Sonnenstrahlen auf das Liebesleben der Pflastersteine....


 

Dürfte vier Fäuste gegen Rio sein....


----------



## psyphly (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

so ist es! einer meiner lieblings- spencer/hill filme. allein diese eingängige titelmelodie, die einem den ganzen film über begleitet!!


----------



## TheRammbock (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

*10 Dinge, die ich an Dir hasse *



> "Ist sie immer so..." "Eingebildet?" "Nein! Sie ist so vollkommen..." "Hirnlos."





> "Lass dir von niemanden das Gefühl geben nicht verdient zu haben was du willst."





> "Leg sie ab unter Wixvorlage und such dir ne andere."


----------



## Painkiller (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Taxi 3



> "Ist das langweilig heute..." - (Taxi düst vorbei) - "Na geil, 298 macht der." - "Achtung, hier ist ein Taxi unterwegs, das wir gerade mit 298 geblitzt haben. Ich wiederhole, 298." - "Verstanden, den holn wir uns."


 


> "Sind Sie frei?" - "Mh, euer fragendes Angebot ist verlockend, aber mein Herz ist schon vergeben." - (Zückt Geldbündel) "Kann ich Sie damit überzeugen?" - "Najaaa, mit Gewalt. Und wen äh, und wen soll ich dafür umbringen?" - "Keinen. Nur mich zum Flughafen bringen, in 20 Minuten. Ist das machbar?" - "In 20 Minuten? Dann kann ich ja noch ganz in Ruhe aufessen. Steigen Sie ein."


 


> "was ist hinter den Bergen ?" - "... Die Schweiz! Mensch, die ist doch chinesische Halbschweizerin! Und das in Frankreich ? Das kam mir gleich spanisch vor!"


 


> "Humor ist heutzutage bei den Bullen ausgestorben. Ich bin aber hergekommen, weil ich mal wieder lachen wollte, verstehst du?"


 


> "Ey Momentchen ja, das ist der TGV!?" - "Ja eine absolut super geile Maschine he, hat auch ne gute Kurvenlage aber aufer Graden da schleppt er nen bischen"


----------



## Painkiller (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Mr. & Mrs. Smith



> "Du schießt genauso schlecht, wie du kochst, Schatz!"





> "Wer hat dich denn überfahren?" - "Meine Frau..."


----------



## Papzt (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Resident Evil Apocalypse


> Der hatn Furz im Hirn! Der trägt n Raketenwerfer mit sich spazieren!!





> Hau bloß ab, du A*sch! Ich hatte sowie so keinen Schiss vor dir. Von Hinten siehst du aus wie ein Mädchen!





> "Warum sind wir noch nicht in der Luft?"  "Weil ich für gewöhnlich einen Cadillac fahre!


L.J ist der geilste


----------



## Painkiller (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Resident Evil



> "Die reanimierten Körper verfügen über primitive motorische Eigenschaften, vielleicht auch über einen Rest Erinnerung, aber über so gut wie keine Intelligenz. Sie werden vom niedrigsten aller Triebe gelenkt, dem primitivsten aller Bedürfnisse!"
> "Und der wäre?"
> "Der Trieb zu fressen!"





> "Zu Beginn des 21. Jahrhunderts ist die Umbrella Corp. der grösste Industriekonzern in den vereinigten Staaten. Neun von zehn Haushalten verwenden Produkte der Umbrella Corporation. Sie verfügt über starken politischen und finanziellen Einfluss in der Öffentlichkeit ist die Umbrella Corporation weltweit führender Anbieter von Computertechnilogien, Biotechnologie, Arzneimittel. Selbst den Mitarbeitern ist nicht bekannt, dass die riesigen Profite in anderen Bereichen erzielt werden. Rüstungstechnologie, Genmanipulation, Biologische Waffen..."





> "Auch nach dem Tod bleibt der menschliche Körper aktiv. Haare und Fingernägel wachsen weiter. Neue Zellen werden produziert, und selbst das Gehirn bewahrt einen winzigen elektrischen Impuls, der noch monate lang aktiv ist. Der T-Virus führt dem Zellwachstum und dem schwachen Impuls explosionsartig einen massiven Energiestoß zu. Einfacher ausgedrückt : Er reanimiert totes Gewebe."





> Rain:"Wenn ich hier raus komme, wird erst mal richtig gefickt." - Matt:" Aber vorher würde ich erst mal kurz duschen!"


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Fight Club:

"Du bist so verschissen alt, Fettsack! Und du bist so verschissen… BLOND! Verzieht euch! Alle beide!"

"Und dann… war Tyler weg…"

"Ich rannte… Ich rannte, bis meine Muskeln brannten und durch meine Venen Batteriesäure schoss… Dann rannte ich weiter…"

MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## Painkiller (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Red Heat



> "Chinesen fanden Lösung. Gleich nach Revolution stellten sie alle Drogendealer und alle Drogensüchtigen auf öffentlichen Platz und Schuß in den Hinterkopf." – "Das würde hier nicht funktionieren. Das würde unseren Politikern gar nicht gefallen." – "Erschießt Politiker zuerst."





> "Feuchtigkeit, Sie verstehen? Man sagt auch schwül dazu." "Wie wars in Moskau?" "HEISS, und nicht SCHWUL."






> "Hören Sie, aus reiner Neugier und da vermutlich alle Bullen auf der Welt gleich sind, wie werdet ihr Sowjets mit dem ganzen Druck und Stress fertig?" - "Wodka..."






> "Mein Name ist Ivan Danko. Ich bin Polizist aus der Sowjetunion. Amerika ist ein seltsames Land. Das Verbrechen ist organisiert. Die Polizei nicht."


----------



## Insecure (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Das Streben nach Glück (Will Smith)

Was würden Sie sagen wenn ein Kerl hier ohne Hemd zum  Vorstellungsgespräch erscheint und ich ihn einstelle. Was würden Sie  sagen?“ - „Dann muss der Kerl ne super Hose angehabt haben

„Lass Dir von niemanden je einreden, dass Du was nicht kannst. Auch  nicht von mir. Ok? Wenn Du einen Traum hast, musst du ihn beschützen.  Wenn andere was nicht können, wollen sie dir immer einreden dass du es  auch nicht kannst. Wenn Du was willst, dann mach es. Basta.“

Film: Sieben Leben (Will Smith)

"Um was für ein Notfall handelt es sich?" - "Es gab hier einen  Selbstmord."
"Wer ist das Opfer?" - "Ich."


----------



## Painkiller (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Die Filme wollt ich mir auch mal anschauen...^^ Danke für die Zitate....


----------



## Insecure (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Sind beides klasse Filme sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## Tobucu (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Predator:
-Du blutest.  -Ich hab keine Zeit zum bluten.


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Juli 2010)

*der Clown*


"eigentlich habe ich eine seriöse Firma"
(Dobbs in 'der Clown' - Film und Serie)
"Alterchen,, aber kluge Alterchen"
(Aus: 'Flügel aus Stahl')


----------



## Painkiller (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Green Street Hooligans



> "Und was ist mit Millwall?" - "Ah Millwall, tja wo soll ich bei Millwall überhaupt anfangen? Die Firmen von Millwall und Westham hassen sich mehr als alle andere Firmen die es gibt." - "So wie die Yankees und die Red Sox???" - "Eigentlich eher wie die Israelis und die Palästinenser..."


 


> "Wir haben uns vorgenommen, im Leben zu nichts zu kommen. Was uns auch Gott sei Dank bisher gelang. Trinkfest und arbeitsscheu sind wir United treu. So leben wir daher. So leben Wir. "


 


> "Ich war noch nie so nah an der Gefahr dran, aber ich habe mich auch noch nie so sicher gefühlt. Ich hatte ein Selbstvertrauen und andere Menschen spürten das aus weiter Entfernung. Und wenn ich ehrlich bin diese Gewalt, die fing an mir zugefallen. Wenn man erst einmal ein paar Schläge eingesteckt hat und einem klar wird dass man nicht aus Glas ist fühlt man sich nur lebendig, wenn man so weit geht wie man gehen kann..."


----------



## facehugger (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Aus Platoon:
*
"Ausreden sind wie Arschlöcher, Taylor.
Jeder besitzt sowas."

"Bringt alle Knallerbsen, Bananen und so mit... last keine Tomate für Charlie zurück!"

"Das einzige was Barnes töten kann ist Barnes!!!"

"Das erste Opfer eines Krieges ist die Unschuld!"

"Die Sterne kennen kein richtig und falsch, sie sind einfach da!"

"Habt ihr gesehn, wie der verdammte Kopf aufgeplatzt ist? So'n Gehirn hab ich noch nie gesehn"

"Hast Du ein gutes Gefühl, Kumpel?" - "Ja hab ich!" - "Na, wenn Du ein gutes Gefühl hast, klappts meist!"

"Im Dorf, dass möglicherweise schon seit 1000 Jahren stand, wusste  niemand, dass wir an diesen Tag kommen sollten. Hätten sie´s gewusst,  sie wären davon gelaufen."

"Jemand hat einmal gesagt, die Hölle sei die Abwesenheit jeglicher Vernunft..."

"Leg deinen Mund da ran!"

"Sorg dafür, dass dein Schwanz schön hart und dein Pulver trocken bleibt...dann blüht dein Weizen!"

*


----------



## Bärenmarke (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Ist zwar kein Film, aber die Serie find ich einfach nur genial.

Aus Boston Legal:

Alan wird von einem Attentäter bedroht und Denny möchte ihn mit einem Gewehr niederstrecken
"Denny tu das Gewehr weg du kannst doch jetzt nicht schießen.... Klar kann ich, ich war schließlich bei den Marines... (er überlegt einen Moment) oder war ich doch Pilot"

Alan: "Denny, du kannst doch nicht einfach auf Leute schießen"
Denny: "Klar kann ich, der Kerl war Umweltschützer"

Denny sitzt gelangweilt im Büro, Alan kommt herein.
Denny: "Mensch Alan, du bist den ganzen Tag im Gericht und darfst spannende Fälle verhandeln und ich sitz hier den ganzen Tag im Büro und muss Huren jagen" (spielt GTA IV)

Denny gibt wieder eins seiner nichtsagenden Interviews nach der Verhandlung und läuft bei den Reportern vorbei.... "Sollen blinde Amerika regieren, Denny Crane"

Und dann noch eins aus Indiana Jones IV:

Indis Sohn zu ihm " Und sie sollen Lehrer sein?"  Indi: "ja aber nur halbtags"

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Painkiller (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Lord of War



> "...aber ich glaube, Sie sind der Lord of War." - "Es heißt "Warlord"" - "...meine Worte gefallen mir besser!"





> "Yuri Orlov? Wir kommen von der Behörde für Alkohol, Tabak und Feuerwaffen." "Lassen Sie mich raten, hier geht es nicht um Alkohol oder Tabak?"





> Yuri: "Wie viele Autohändler reden über ihre Arbeit? Oder Zigarettenverkäufer? Jedes Jahr töten deren Produkte mehr Menschen als meine und meine haben wenigstens einen Sicherungsbolzen. Wenn die Jungs ihre Arbeit im Büro lassen können, kann ich das auch."





> Yuri: "Waffenstillstand? Was heißt hier Waffenstillstand, die Gewehre sind unterwegs. Friedensverhandlungen? Alles klar, vergiss es, ich leite die Lieferung auf den Balkan um. Wenn die sagen, sie wollen Krieg führen, dann halten sie ihr Wort."


----------



## facehugger (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Aus: "Die Ritter der Kokosnuss"


                                                     "Welches ist die Höchstgeschwindigkeit einer unbeladenen Schwalbe?"  
"Was meint ihr? Eine europäische oder eine afrikanische Schwalbe?"

 "Und  der Herr sprach und sagte: 'Zuerst ziehe die heilige Zündnadel aus dem  Gehäuse. Sodann sollst du zählen bis 3, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 3  allein soll die Nummer sein, die du zählest, und die Nummer, die du  zählest, soll 3 und nur 3 sein. Weder sollst du bis 4 zählen, noch  sollst du nur bis zur 2 zählen, es sei denn, dass du fortfährst zu  zählen bis zur 3. Die 5 scheidet völlig aus. Wenn dann die Nummer 3,  welches ist die 3. Nummer von vorne, erreicht ist, dann schleudere mit  Kraft deine Heilige Handgranate von Antiochia gegen deinen Feind." 

                                                     "Sir Gallahad! Ist es bei Euch Brauch, das Lager mit eisernen Strumpfhosen zu besteigen, was?" 

                                                                                "Schon Schiller sagte 'Durch diese kalte Hose wird er kommen'. Ich muss passier'n edler Ritter!" 

                                                      "Oh, ich habs mir überlegt, wir lassen das mit Camelot... der Fernsehempfang ist dort zu schlecht."                                                                                

                                                     "Jeder macht mal Fehler, also Schwamm drüber! Lasst uns nicht darüber streiten, wer eventuell wen umgebracht haben könnte!" 

"Ihr trinkt doch nach dem Onanieren kaltes Wasser"

                                                     "Ihr schwulen Engländer! Isch mache Türklöpfer aus euren Eiern!!"

                                                                                "Ich  habe den Sachsen das angeln beigebracht, seitdem heißen sie  Angelsachsen, ich bin der König aller Angler, ich bin Arthus Erfinder  der Eukalyptusbonbons am Stiel" 

                                                     "Hilfe! Ich pendle aus. Könnte mich vielleicht mal jemand von hinten anstoßen?"

                                                     "Hiermit erteile ich Euch den Königlichen Befehl, zur Seite zu treten!"  
"Ich trete... ich trete vor niemandem zur Seite!"  
"Gut. Dann muss es sein."                                                                                 

                                                     "Hier muss mal wieder ein neuer Pinsel drüber, aber außer Türken will ja keiner arbeiten." 

                                                                                "Halt's Maul! Ich befehle dir, den Mund zu halten!"  
"Befehlen? Hey, was glaubt der was er ist!?"  
"Ich bin Euer König!"  
"Ich hab Euch nicht gewählt!"


----------



## Painkiller (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: xXx - Tripple X



> "Du hast eine Bazooka. Jetzt spiel hier nicht den korrekten ´Polizisten." Denk in ner Playstation Dimension - jag irgendwas in die Luft - "Das ist keine Bazooka, das ist eine Wärmesucherrakete." - "Das trifft sich gut, setz sie in Gang... Dieser verdammte Penner raucht doch." - *Xander schiesst Rakete ab und Bumm* - "Ich hab doch gesagt, dass die Zigaretten ihn irgendwann umbringen."





> "Ich mag Rauch lieber als Luft, wenn ich könnte würde ich auch im Schlaf rauchen... ich würde sogar im Sarg weiterrauchen."





> "Wär cool wenn ich jetzt eine Videokamera hätte." - "Was willst du damit sagen?" - "Das wird jetzt ein verdammt heißer Stunt!"





> "Das ist ätzend!" - "Ja, es ist ******** hier. Aber immernoch besser als Knast." - "Nein, das ist ätzend. Denn ich hab 6 Jahre in nem fensterlosen Keller der NSA gehockt, zusammen mit Technik-Freaks. Und ich war aufm College. Ich habn Abschluss vom MIT. Fie Beta Cappa, Magna Cum Laude... und die haben Sie ausgesucht während Sie in St. Quentin Eisen gestemmt haben?" - "Hast du schonmal aufs Maul gekriegt, weil du zuviel quatschst?"


----------



## computertod (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Werner - Gekotzt wird später

im Oldsmobil, als sie gerade hinter dem Golf Cabrio fahren


> Werner: "Ham wir eigentlich schon Vollgas gehabt? Spacks mal fest die Sch***."
> Andi: " Ja Wie? Wie jetzt?"
> Werner: "Ja das Gaspedal"



wenig später


> Andi: "Darf ich anmerken, euere Majestät? Wenn Vollgas, dann richtig. Wir ham ja noch unsere Nitroinjektion"
> Werner: "Auja, ich geb den Befehl zum Anblasen"


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Zwei sind nicht zu bremsen



> Bud: "Punkt eins: Wenn ich so aus dem tiefsten Schaf gerissen werde, kommen mir die Tränen. Zweitens: Und wenn mir die Tränen kommen, krieg ich unheimlich Wut. Und wenn ich unheimliche Wut kriege, richte ich mich auf, steige aus und mach den ganz großen Otto los." Schläger: "Dann lass doch die Tränen weg, fang garnicht erst an!" (BUMMM!)





> "... Den überschreibst du auf den Namen Ninphus & Co." "Wer ist den Co?" "Das seid ihr drei Hirten!"





> "Von Geschäften wirst du mir nichts erzählen, dafür hab ich "ne Nase!" - "Mal gehabt vielleicht, bevor mein mein Bruder sie dir eingebeult hat!"





> Johnny: "Und ich? Ich bin doch total fit!" - Charly: "Jaa, so frisch wie die Frühlingsgöttin bei der Holzkohlenernte!"


----------



## NCphalon (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

"1969", eine der besten Stargate Episoden 



> Soldat: Hey, sovyetskiy spioni?
> Daniel: Nyet!
> Jack: Daniel!
> Daniel: Er will wissen ob wir sowjetische Spione sind und ...





> Thornbird: Ich bin Major Robert Thornbird. Und wer sind Sie?
> O'Neill: Capt. James T. Kirk, vom Raumschiff Enterprise.
> Thornbird: Ihre Kennmarke sagt aber etwas anderes.
> O'Neill: Sie ist gefälscht.
> ...


----------



## TheRammbock (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Fletcher's Visionen 



> Die Wahrheit macht Dich frei.





> Eine gute Verschwörung ist unmöglich zu beweisen.





> Wissen Sie, was die uns ins Trinkwasser tun? Fluorid, ja Fluorid. Unter dem Vorwand, dass es ihre Zähne stärkt. Das ist lächerlich! Wissen Sie, was dieses Zeug mit Ihnen macht? Tatsächlich schwächt es Ihre Willenskraft. Es nimmt Ihnen die Fähigkeit frei und kreativ zu denken und macht Sie zum Sklaven des Staats.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Jagd auf Roter Oktober




> "Central Intelligence Agency.
> Also das ist ein Widerspruch in sich."


 


> "Und hier ist noch was Eigenartiges: Die pingen mit ihren Aktivsonars rum als ob sie irgendetwas suchen, aber niemand hört darauf." Dr. Ryan: "Wie meinen sie das?" - "Naja, die fahren so an die 30 Knoten. Bei dem Tempo könnten sie über die Stereoanlage meiner Tochter fahren ohne sie zu hören."


 


> "Sir, ich glaube, da hat eben jemand einen Torpedo auf uns abgeschossen!" - "Was Sie nicht sagen, Klugscheißer... machen Sie, dass Sie wegkommen.."


 


> Jonesy: "Sonar an Brücke: Irrer Iwan!" "Alles Stop und Ruhe!" Gomond (flüstert): "Was ist das los Jonesy?" J. (flüstert): "Russische Kapitäne ändern manchmal überraschend den Kurs um zu sehn ob jemand im Heckwasser folgt. Dann kannst du dich nur noch totstellen, alles stoppen und dich wie ein Loch im Wasser verhalten." Gomond (flüstert): "Und wo ist der Haken?" Jonesy (flüstert): "Der Haken ist, man kann ein so großes Boot eben nicht abrupt stoppen. Wenn wir zu dicht dran sind, treiben wir voll auf ihn drauf...."


 


> Seaman Gomont:"Vielleicht wird es von Überwassergeräuschen überlagert.Soll ich auf das SAPS gehen?" Jonesy:"Genau!Noch eine Woche und sie unterrichten Sonarwissenschaften in Westpoint! Genau wie Beethoven auf dem PC, haben Sie es geschafft etwas zu finden... was biologisches... einen Wal, Gomont, ein Wal. Ein Meerestier das vom Sonar wesentlich mehr Ahnung hat als Sie."


 


> "Die Russen gehen nicht mal aufs Klo ohne einen Plan."


----------



## computertod (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

bei der letzen Fringe folge:


> Laborhelferin: "Gleich wird wieder ne Leiche angeliefert."
> Walter Bishop: "Das ist der Moment, auf den ich mich jeden Tag freue."


----------



## Star_KillA (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Stargate : 


> Sheppard (eine F-302 steuernd zu McKay): Sie haben sich wacker geschlagen, Rodney... wollen Sie mal steuern?
> McKay (erstaunt): Im Ernst?
> Sheppard: Nein.


----------



## Painkiller (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Stirb Langsam I



> "5 Millionen Terroristen gibt es auf der Welt und ich muss an einen geraten der kleinere Füße hat als meine Schwester!"





> "Wenn der Weihnachten immer so feiert, möchte ich mal zur Silvesterparty eingeladen werden."





> "Willkommen auf unserer Party, Bruder!"





> „Von hier oben sieht es so aus, als würde nicht mal Mickey Mouse auf Sie hören.“





> "Ihr Bullen müßt euch an die Vorschriften halten!" - "Ja, das sagt mein Captain auch immer zu mir."


----------



## TheRammbock (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Bad Boys 



> "Die Leute in der Schule sagen immer ich seh´ komisch aus. Sie meinen Ich hätte richtige Spokohren!"
> "Junge, dein Daddy hat das selbe Problem: Die gleichen Ohren wie du. Aber weißt du was? Die sind nur so groß, damit du dir andre´ Leute Probleme anhören kannst. Du bist n´ Engel. Und das sind deine Flügel! Flopp, Flopp... nichts weiter."





> "Entschuldigen Sie, tut mir echt leid, dass ich nicht Ihrem hohen Niveau entspreche."





> "Ich lieb dich mein Alter!" - "Ach leck mich, Marcus!"


----------



## Painkiller (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Stirb Langsam II



> "Der selbe Scheiß passiert dem selben Mann zum zweiten Mal!"





> "Gütiger Himmel, wo kommen Sie denn her? Aus Pearl Harbor?"





> "Eins wollte ich sie noch fragen! Auf was reagieren ihre Detektoren zuerst? Auf ihre ******* im Gehirn oder dem Blei in ihrem Hintern? Fetter Furz!"





> "Sie würden sich wundern was ich im Monat verdiene!" - "Bei mehr als 1 Dollar 98 würd ich mich wundern!"


----------



## HolySh!t (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*



facehugger schrieb:


> Aus: "Die Ritter der Kokosnuss"
> 
> 
> "Welches ist die Höchstgeschwindigkeit einer unbeladenen Schwalbe?"
> ...


Den ganzen Film müsste man zitieren


----------



## Pagz (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Aus "Full Metal Jacket":


> YouTube - Full Metal Jacket - Ausschnitt (german) HD


sry konnte jetzt nicht den ganzen dialog rasuschreiben aber mit ton ist es eh besser


----------



## Painkiller (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Strib Langsam III



> "Hey Boys, richtig? - Wieso nennst du mich verdammt nochmal immer Hey Boys? Seh ich etwa so aus? Ich heiße Zeus! - Zeus? - Ja Zeus! Der Vater von Apoll, der vom Olymp. Der "Leg dich nicht mir mir an oder ich jag dir einen Blitz in den Hintern" Zeus!





> "Hör mit diesem Gebrüll auf, ich weiß was ich tue!" - "Nicht mal Gott weiß was du tust!"





> "Ich sagte doch der Parkdrive ist immer verstopft! - Wir fahren nicht durch den Parkdrive! ... Wir fahren durch den Park!"





> "Onkel ... Dort draußen steht ein Weißer." - "Ich hab schon mal einen gesehn." - "Aber so einen noch nicht."





> "Wer jagt denn um Himmels Willen ein Kaufhaus in die Luft?!" - "Du hast wohl noch nie Hausfrauen beim Schlussverkauf gesehen."





> Walter: "McClane, haben Sie getrunken?" - "Äh ... nein, Sir. Seit heute Morgen nicht mehr."





> Zeus :"Morgen"
> John :"Morgen"
> Zeus :Ein wunderschöner Tag heute Sir, ich will ja nicht persönlich werden aber ein Weißer der in Harlem ein Schild trägt auf dem steht "Ich hasse Niggers", hat entweder ein paar ernsthafte persönliche Probleme oder nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank!"


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Um die Reihe zu vollenden :Stirb Langsam 4.0



> Detective---- wenn sie die Hand vor die Kamera halten, ist das Mikro  trotzdem noch eingeschaltet





> Du hast dich selbst angeschossen!" - "Ja, das schien mir ne gute Idee zu  sein





> Haben sie das gesehen?"
> "Ja klar, das war ich!





> Hast du einen Plan?" "Ja, wir holen Lucy daraus und legen alle anderen  um





> Ich hab noch mehr coole Sachen, falls Sie die auch kaputt machen  wollen...





> Such mal in deinen Hosen nach Eiern, es könnte sein, dass du sie noch  brauchst





> Verdammt nochmal! Mir reicht diese Kung-Fu-*******! Ich hab schon einige  Schla**** in meinem Leben kennen gelernt, aber du bist die Krönung!





> Gabriel:"Mai, was ist da los?"
> McClaine:"Mai? Ah, die kleine Asiabraut, die so gerne um sich tritt.
> Sie wird eine sehr lange Zeit nicht mit dir reden, als ich
> sie das letzte Mal gesehen hab lag sie unten im
> Fahrstuhlschacht zerdrückt unter einem Geländewagen.





> Matt: "Ich bin kein Arzt, aber ich glaube du bist verletzt!" Mc Clane:  "Ja, sexy was?





> Es gibt da eine Erfindung aus den 60zigern. Sie nennt sich joggen. Es  wird dir gefallen


----------



## Painkiller (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: The Transporter



> "Es ist immer alles so ordentlich bei Ihnen Mr. Frank. Nie liegt irgendetwas rum." - "Ich betrachte das als Kompliment, denn es kommt von einem Mann, der auf jedes Detail achtet."






> "Zehn Sekunden, zwei Alternativen. Die Information auf dem Papier oder das Gehirn auf dem Tisch!"





> "Und dann?" - "Dann kamen wir ins Haus zurück und es stand in Flammen." - "Einfach so, ja? In Flammen." - "Ja." - "Und ähm, die etwa 5000 Patronenhülsen, die meine Männer rund um Ihr Haus gefunden haben?" - "Die müssen das falsche Haus erwischt haben." - "Mister Frank. Ein paar Typen, die so ein Feuerwerk veranstalten, irren sich niemals, wenn sie bei irgendwem aufkreuzen."


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Transporter II



> Wo sind sie?" "In der Garage." "Ich muß nachladen." "Ich auch."Schei** , ich auch. Wo ist die Munition?" "In der Garage


----------



## Painkiller (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: From Dusk Till Dawn..



> "Komm´ nie auf die unendlich dumme Idee
> wegzulaufen, denn ich hab 6 kleine Freunde, ...die alle
> schneller laufen können als du."





> "Und wohin geht die Reise?" - "Mexiko." - "Was gibt es in Mexiko?" - "Mexikaner."





> "Was waren das für Typen, etwa Irre?" "Irre explodieren nicht, wenn das Sonnenlicht sie trifft, ganz egal wie irre sie sind !"





> Seth schaut sich einen Priester-Ausweis an: "Hmm, ich hab so einen schonmal gesehen. "N Kumpel von mir hat sich mal zum Priester seiner Religion weihen lassen, um das Finanzamt über"s Ohr zu hauen. Ist das auch Deine Masche oder gehörst Du zu den echten Spinnern?" - "Zu den echten Spinnern."


----------



## facehugger (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Aus: "Good Will Hunting" 
*
Will: "Stehst du auf Pflaumen? "Ja" Will: "Aber mir hat sie ihre Nummer gegeben. Diese Pflaume kannst du dir abschminken."

"Schlechte Zeiten machen einen aufmerksam auf die guten Zeiten, denen man zu wenig Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt hat.

Gestern war gestern. Die Erde dreht sich.

"Morin, versuch doch mal, dich von deiner oralen Fixierung zu lösen und hör zu!"
*


----------



## Painkiller (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Tränen der Sonne



> "Die Flüchtlinge sollen alles wegwerfen, es sei denn es macht >Bumm<"





> "Warum Hast du den Hubschrauber wenden lassen? Komm schon, rede mit mir, ich bin auf deiner Seite." "Wenn's mir klar ist, sage ich es dir."





> "...für unsere Sünden - Booyah"





> "Captn. Verhalten bei Feindberührung?" - "Die Berührung ist längst geschehen."


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Aus Sonnenallee: 



> "Das kommunistische Manifest ist kein Fest!"





> "Liebes Tagebuch, Endlich kann ich aufschreiben, was ich wirklich denke. Denn seit heute kann ich alle Buchstaben, heute haben wir den letzten gelernt: das ß. Jetzt kann ich ein wichtiges Wort schreiben das ich ganz oft denke: S C H E I ß E."





> "Sie urinieren auf den antifaschistischen Schutzwall, sie urinieren auf den Staat, auf die Gräber derer, denen sie ihre kostenlose Schulbildung zu verdanken haben!"





> "Was will er denn in Moskau? Zum Iwan geht man doch nur mit einer Kugel am Fuß oder ner MPi in der Faust!"





> "Unser Nachbar, der ist bei der Stasi." - "Woher weisst du, dass er bei der Stasi ist?" - "Na, weil er n Telefon hat."


----------



## BlauerSalamander (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Pitch Black - Planet der Finsternis

Muss man leider gesehen haben:


> Du hast gesagt, es ist okay!" - "Ich hab gesagt, es sieht okay aus!" - "Wie sieht es jetzt aus?" - "Sieht okay aus!"





> Irgendjemand wird noch ein richtiges Ding auf die Nuss kriegen...Ich nicht!





> Sag mal, bist du vor deinen Eltern weggelaufen oder deine Elter etwa vor dir?





> Wo krieg ich solche Augen her?" - "Wenn du ein paar Menschen umbringst..." - "Das krieg ich hin!





> "Wollen wir zusammen beten? Ich habe schon mit den anderen gebetet. Es ist schmerzlos."
> "Aber sinnlos."
> "Weil Sie nicht an Gott glauben, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass Gott nicht an Sie glaubt!"
> "Glaubst du, du kannst dein halbes Leben in der Zelle verbringen mit 'ner Stange im Maul, wenn du nicht glaubst? Glaubst du man kann sein  Leben in einer dreckigen Mülltonne beginnen, mit der Nabelschnur um den  Hals, und an nichts glauben? Du liegst total falsch heiliger Mann!  Natürlich glaube ich an Gott - und hasse diesen Mistkerl inbrünstig!"
> ...


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Der Film ist klasse, noch besser ist aber Riddick


----------



## Painkiller (1. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Black Hawk Down



> "Ein Freund hat mich gefragt bevor ich hier her kam.Das war beim Truppentransport.Da hat er mich gefragt. Warum wollt ihr für andere einen Krieg führen? Haltet ihr euch alle für Helden? Ich wusste nicht was ich sagen sollte aber [...] wenn er mich noch mal fragen würde, würde ich nein sagen. Ich würde ganz endschieden nein sagen. [...]Denn keiner von uns will ein Held werden, aber manchmal passiert das einfach!"





> Ich hab schlechte Nachrichten: ‚Limo‘ ist ein Wort. Ende der Durchsage. - Es ist kein Wort, es ist nur die Abkürzung eines Wortes. - ‚Limo‘ ist allgemeiner Sprachgebrauch, das ist die wichtigste Regel beim Scrabble mein Freund. Das ist allgemeiner Sprachgebrauch. - Nein, es zählt nicht, wenn es nicht im Wörterbuch steht. - Es muß nicht im Wörterbuch stehen. - Es muß sehr wohl im Wörterbuch stehen. - Hör zu, wenn wir wieder zurück sind, dann kommt das vom Brett. - Wenn du mein ‚Limo‘ anrührst, versohl ich dir den Arsch, kapiert?"





> "Ihnen ist doch klar warum wir hier eine Hierarchie haben oder? Wenn sie noch einmal meine Autorität untergraben werden sie solange mit ihrer Zunge die Toiletten reinigen bis sie den Unterschied zwischen ******* und Pomm Frit nicht mehr unterscheiden können! Hua?" - "Hua, Sir!"





> "Wenn ich nach Haus komme und man fragt mich da: "Hey Hood warum machst du sowas? Warum? Bist du sowas wie nen Kriegsjunkie?"" - "Dann werde ich schön die Schnauze halten.Und warum? Weil sie es nicht verstehen würden. Sie würden nicht verstehen warum wir das tun, sie würden nicht verstehen, dass es um einen Kameraden geht. So einfach ist das, nur darum geht es."





> "Warum Schießt du nicht?" -- "Weil sie noch nicht auf uns Schießen" -- "Woran merkst du das?" -- "Wenn zischt ist es nah dran, aber wenn es.." *ZISCH* "Jetzt schießen sie auf uns!"


----------



## Sarge_70 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

The Good, the Bad & the Ugly :

"Im Leben gibt es 2 Kategorien von Menschen : die einen haben eine geladene Pistole, die anderen buddeln".

"Leg dir die Schlinge um den Hals, das bist du ja gewohnt".


----------



## Painkiller (3. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Blade II



> "Kannst du Rot werden?"- Blade:" Ahh jetzt weiß ich was hier los is, ihr wurdet 2 Jahre darauf trainiert mich zu töten. Und jetzt bin ich da-Uhh es is so geil. Also was is? Adolf hat den ersten Versuch. Warum schaust du sie an? Musst du erst um Erlaubnis fragen?"





> "Wenn das die Schlagkraft eurer Truppe ist, seh ich schwarz!"





> Blade: "Sie sind ein Mensch" - "So was ähnliches, ein Anwalt"





> Naja, wie sagte doch mein Vater, ehe er meine Mutter umbrachte: Wenn was ordentlich gemacht werden soll, erledige es selbst."


----------



## TheRammbock (3. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Déjà vu



> "Was, wenn sie jemandem die wichtigste Sache der Welt erklären müssten, aber er glaubt ihnen nicht?" - "Ich würde es versuchen."





> "Drei Dinge braucht der Mann: Alkohol, Tabak und Feuerwaffen."





> "Das Wichtigste zuerst: Wo ist die Kaffeemaschine? Kommen Sie, das ist ne polizeiliche Ermittlung, dann gibt es doch wohl auch ne Kaffeemaschine."


----------



## Painkiller (4. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Men in Black



> "Der Hund schuldet meinem Freund noch ein bisschen Geld."





> "Elvis ist nicht tot, er ist nur nach Hause gegangen."





> "Haben Sie mich auch schonmal geblitzdingst?" - "Nein." - "Ich meins todernst K, haben Sie mich schonmal geblitzdingst?!" - "Nein."





> "N.Y.P.D....das bedeutet: nervenden Yunkies piss ich aufs Dach."


----------



## Painkiller (6. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Könige der Wellen



> "Cody! Ich weiß, dass du hier steckst. Ich spühr's in meinen Nuggets."





> "Cody, Cody! W-w-w-wie geht's ihm? Is' er okay?"
> "Ja, er schafft es."
> "Ich kann gerne helfen, außer wenn Blut im Spiel ist. Bei Blut, äh, ist bei mir, äh, Feierabend." (fällt in Ohnmacht)
> "Hilft mal einer dem Gockel!"





> "Er ist auf einen Feuerseeigel getreten."
> "Jetreten. Jetreten?! Machs' du Witze? Der hat Tango auf mir jetanzt. Hier guckt euch das mal an. (zeigt seine Stacheln) Jebrochen, jebrochen, weg, weg, jebrochen, brochen, brochen..."





> "Joe, kannst du uns sagen, warum du hier draußen auf der Suche nach Cody bist?"
> "Naja, weißt du, wir kennen uns schon seit Ewigkeiten. Gestern war es, glaub' ich."


----------



## TheRammbock (6. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Aus Joe Dreck



> "Das Leben ist ein Garten. Grab ihn an, lass alles wachsen. Du darfst nie aufgeben, das ist meine Philosphie."





> "Oh Mann, pass mit den Schlaglöchern auf. Du weisst schon, wegen der Atombombe." - "Oh ja, natürlich."





> "Darf ich dich was fragen?" - "Klar." - "Wenn ich dir sagen würde, dass  du einen wunderschönen Hintern hast, würdest du das gegen mich  verwenden?" - "Ja, und wie. Kommst du noch mit zu mir?"





> "Typen wie dieser Schrankenöffner, die meinen das garnicht so. Die sind  nur ein wenig vernagelt. Ich werde einfach weiterhin immer ein guter  Mensch sein, unabhängig von anderen, dann widerfährt mir nur Gutes. Dann  wird sich alles zum Besten wenden, solange das Herz nicht verbittert  ist."


----------



## TerrorTomato (7. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

grad bei scrubs


> Dr. Cox: ihr könnt nicht betrunken zur Arbeit erscheinen - Ihr seid keine Piloten


----------



## Tripleh84 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Scarface



> Jeder Tag über der Erde ist besser als unter der Erde





> Ich sage immer die Wahrheit, sogar wenn ich lüge





> Lektion Zwei: Werd niemals high von deinem eigenen Zeug


----------



## Painkiller (9. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Fluch der Karibik




> "Captain Sparrow: Die Black Pearl gehört euch!" Jack: "...An Deck ihr lahmen Hunde! Männer in die Brassen! Lasst die Segel fallen und vor den Wind! ...Und bring mich an den Horizont... nanana nanana nanana nana... Wir sind schlimme Schurken. Trinkt aus Piraten joho!"





> "Das ist die Pearl." - "Die Black Pearl? Ich habe Geschichten gehört. Seit 10 Jahren plündern sie Schiffe und Siedlungen. Und sie lassen nie Überlebende zurück." - "Keine Überlebende? Woher stammen dann die Geschichten, frag ich mich."





> "Du kommst mir irgendwie bekannt vor, hab ich dich schon mal bedroht?" - "Mein Prinzip ist das die Bekanntschaft mit Piraten zu meiden." - "Ahh, dann wäre es Schande deine Prinzipien über den Haufen zu werfen."





> "Nur eine Kugel, kein Schießpulver, ein Kompass der nicht nach Norden zeigt, hm ? Erstaunlich man würde meinen es ist aus Holz. Sie sind ohne Zweifel der schlechteste Pirat von dem ich je gehört habe! ? Aber ihr habt von mir gehört!"





> "Steck das weg, mein Junge. Es hat keinen Sinn. Du wirst wieder geschlagen" - "Du hast mich nicht geschlagen. Du hast die Regeln verletzt. In einem fairen Kampf würde ich dich töten." - "Lohnt es sich dann für mich, fair zu kämpfen, Mr. Turner?"


----------



## TheRammbock (9. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Butterfly Effect 



> "Die Chaostheorie besagt, dass der Flügelschlag eines Schmetterlings auf der anderen Seite der Erde einen Wirbelsturm auslösen könnte"





> "Wie komm ich hierher?" – "Hey, werd jetzt ja nicht frech, oder ich erzähl deiner Mutter was für anstrengender Scheißer du warst."


----------



## Painkiller (9. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Hot Shots 2




> "...Wenn ich in 15 Minuten nicht wieder da bin, wisst ihr was ihr zutun habt!" - "Ok dann fliegen wir los..." - "Nein! ihr wartet nochmal 15 Minuten!"






> "Jetzt müssen wir hin um die Männer zu holen die hin mussten um die Männer zu holen die hin mussten um die Männer zu holen."


----------



## Painkiller (13. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Kiss Kiss Bang Bang



> "Bin ich jetzt dein Ritter?" - "Vielleicht, ja. Bis auf den Ständer, der ist nicht so ritterlich." - "Das ist meine Lanze. Manchmal auch eine Morgenlanze."





> "Du hast die Waffe mit scharfer Munition geladen? Warum hast du die Waffe mit scharfer Munition geladen?!" - "Aber die Chance dass er stirbt war doch gerade mal acht Prozent?" - "Acht Prozent? Wer zum Teufel hat dir Mathe beigebracht?!"


----------



## AMDman (13. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Inception

Zitat:
"Als meine Mutter starb sagte er nur: "Mein lieber Robert, Dazu gibt es nun wirklich nichts zu sagen..."


----------



## Joker4Life (19. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: The Dark Knight

Zitat:

Du weisst ja, mit der Schwerkraft verhält es sich wie mit dem Wahnsinn. Manchmal reicht schon ein kleiner Schubser!


Nimm einen kleinen Schuß Anarchie - bring die alt hergebrachte Ordnung aus dem Gleichgewicht - und was entsteht?! CHAOS!!! ICH bin das Chaos. Und weißt du, was Chaos eigentlich ist?! Es ist FAIR!


Ich glaube... alles, was einen nicht tötet, macht einen..... komischer!


----------



## crah (19. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

@Joker4Life 

geiles Zitat von The Dark Knight

Shoot em up

"Karotte?"

Shit die Highschool GmbH

"Rechts oder links? Rechts! Von dir aus oder mir aus? Ist egal. Du bist ein Idiot. Sie sind aufgeregt Handeln sie nach ihrem Gefühl, ungefähr 1m noch. boing. perfekt. Arschloch."

Pulp Ficition

"Zed? Maynard hier. Ja die Spinne hat ein paar fliegen gefangen"


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Allesamt aus Vanilla Sky:



> "Du hast mich neulich Nacht vier mal durchgevögelt, David! Du warst in mir!" - "Julie!" - "Ich hab dein Spe*ma geschluckt! Das bedeutet doch etwas!"





> "Es ist also eine aesthetisch-regenerative Prothese?" - "Ja, genau. Das haben sie gut erkannt." - "Na, dann ist es ja gut... eine Zeitlang dachte ich naemlich, wir redeten ÜBER EINE BESCHISSENE MASKE!" - "Es ist nur eine Maske, wenn Sie sie als solche betrachten!" - "Oh nein, sie ist toll! Damit schiesst man zu Halloween den Vogel ab. Aber was ist mit den anderen 364 Tagen im Jahr ?"





> "Ich hatte meinen Tod direkt vor Augen. Und weisst du was passiert ist? DEIN Leben zog blitzschnell an mir vorbei." - "Wie wars?" - "Beinahe wert, dafür zu sterben."





> "Konsequenzen, David. Es sind die unwichtigen Dinge. Kleinigkeiten, nichts in wichtiger..."


----------



## SoF (20. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas

"Wir können hier nicht anhalten, das ist Fledermausland"

"Wenn man sich erstmal dazu entschlossen hat eine ernsthafte Drogensammlung anzulegen, neigt man dazu extrem zu werden"


----------



## crah (20. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Eine Schrecklich Nette Familie Staffel 8 Folge 22 Früher oder Später

"Sieht das etwa wie Pink aus? Ich sagte Pink! Pink sie Spitzkopf.
Tausendmal verzeiung meine kleine Pestbeule.
Wenn sie sich so blöde aufführen denn Arbeiten sie doch als alter Mummelgreiß hier.
Wirf doch mal einen blick auf den sitz neben dir denn weißt du wie deine Zukunft aussieht.
Komm Penolope wir gehen irgendwohin wo man uns mit respekt behandelt!
Versuchen sie es aufn Mond da wiegen sie auch weniger."


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (20. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Chris Gardner läuft unachtsam auf der Straße rum und wird angefahren. Der Fahrer ist sauer und besorgt zugleich:

"Hey, asshole! Are you all right, asshole? Are you okay?"

(The Pursuit of Happyness / Das Streben nach Glück)


----------



## psyphly (21. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Tallahassee: "Bill Murray!"
Little Rock: "Wer ist Bill Murray?"
Tallahassee: "Ich hab noch nie ein Kind geschlagen.Das ist so als würdest du
fragen, wer Ghandi ist."
Little Rock: "Wer ist Ghandi?"


----------



## crah (21. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

96 Hours

"Ich weiß nicht wer sie sind, Ich weiß nicht was sie wollen.
Falls sie auf Lösegeld aus sind kann ich ihnen versichern ich habe kein geld, aber was ich habe sind einige ganz besondere fähigkeiten, fähigkeiten die ich mir iml aufe vieler Jahre angeeignet habe, fähigkeiten die mich zum Alptraum machen wie leute wie sie. Wenn sie meine Tochter jetzt gehen lassen ist die sache erledigt. Ich werde nicht nach ihnen suchen, Ich werde nicht jagd auf sie machen, aber wenn nicht werde ich nach ihnen suchen, Ich werde sie finden und ich werde sie töten. 
Viel glück"


----------



## HolySh!t (21. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Half Baked:

"Es gibt nur eins was ich mehr mag als Gras. Musch*s !"

Gesetz der Rache:
"Außerdem sind die Pritschen in den zellen festgeschraubt."
"Dafür wurden Schraubenschlüßel erfunden, Sie Armleuchter !"


----------



## Joker4Life (22. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Gesetz der Rache:

- "Das ist ein ziemlich wichtiges Prinzip, das sie einnämlich lernen sollten, ihr Wort zu halten."
- "Ach wirklich und welches Prinzip galt, als sie diese Menschen gefoltert und ermordet haben?"
- "Das jeder Mensch für sein Handeln zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden muss."


"Es reicht nicht es zu wissen, sie müssen es vor Gericht beweisen."


- "Glauben sie ihre Frau und ihre Tochter wären stolz auf sie, dass sie in ihrem Namen morden?"
- "Meine Frau und Tochter können auf gar nichts stolz sein. Sie sind Tod."


"Ich bring hier alles zu Fall. Ich lass den verfluchten, kranken und korrupten Tempel über euch einstürzen und das im biblischen Ausmaße."


"Krieg ist Politik mit anderen Mitteln."


- "Lassen sie mich frei und geben sie alle Anklagepunkte auf bis sechs Uhr morgens, sechs Uhr morgens."
- "Und wenn nicht?"
- "Dann wird keiner überleben."


- "Nach meiner Erfahrung, sind Lektionen, die nicht schmerzlich gelernt werden, schnell vergessen."
- "Und Vergeltung hält sie wohl bei Laune."


- "Schönes Bett."
- "Danke... ist ’en Einzelbett."


- "Sekunde noch, das Mittagessen mit Richterin Roberts würde ich an ihrer Stelle absagen."
- "Wie bitte?"
- "Und am besten sagen sie die ganze Woche ab, denn sie werden viel zutun haben."



- "Was soll das heißen, dass wir ihn nicht aufhalten können?"
- "Gehen sie in seine Zelle und verpassen sie ihm ne Kugel. Mit anderen Mitteln, nein können sie ihn nicht aufhalten. Wenn er will, dass sie tot sind, sind sie tot."


"Wenn er im Knast ist, dann nur weil er im Knast sein will."


einfach geil der Film^^


----------



## TheRammbock (22. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Zurück in die Zukunft III



> "Du musst dich daran gewöhnen Vierdimensional zu denken" "Stimmt, damit hab ich echte Probleme."


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Oh ja, von der schrecklich netten Familie kenn ich auch noch welche:

Paggy: Du, Al, bin ich gut zu meinen Kindern? Al: Du bist nichtmal gut zu Vögeln.

Al: Pag, wenn du in der Hölle wärst sähst du auf dem Thron und die Teufel würden packen.

Al: ...das liegt daran, weil wir einfach nicht die selben Leute mögen. Zum Beispiel magst du dich. 

Kelly: Am besten schmeissen wir ihn (Bud) in nem Sack vom Hochhaus. Al: Ja, aber wo nehm ich jetzt n Sack her?


----------



## NCphalon (22. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Oh ja, da kenn ich auch noch eins...



> Moderatorin: Frage zwei: Mit wem würden Sie lieber den Abend verbringen? A: Mit Ihrer Frau, oder B:...
> 
> Al: B!


----------



## crah (22. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Oh ja, da kenn ich auch noch eins...



das fragt peggy aus einem Frauenmagazin

Eine Schreckliche Nette Familie Staffel 5 Folge 15 Mein Klo ist meine Burg

"Al: Peg das ist mein haus ja? Wenn du willst das es besser aussieht Putz! Wenn du willst das es besser richt Koch und wenn es zufrieden sein soll Geh!
Aber Rühr dieses Haus nicht an, du weißt ich liebe keine veränderungen.
Peggy: Tja das beweißt dein Job und deine Unterwäsche.
Al: Peg ich habe dich gewanrt rühr ja nichts an diesem haus hier wird nicht umdekoriert.
Peggy:Ich machs nicht
Al: Hm
Peggy: Du sollst tot umfallen!
Al: Ob das was ausmacht."

Einfach zugeil die beste Staffel finde ich.

mfg crah


----------



## NCphalon (22. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Ja KA ich hatte das nur mal als Handyklingelton


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Ja Schatz an so einer Beerdigung hat man schwer zu tragen : besonders wenn man von Beruf Sargträger ist. 

aus Two and a half men


----------



## Pixy (24. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Ist nicht ganz so gut wie die meisten Zitate hier, aber evtl. einen Eintrag wert.

Rambo:



> Was ist das? "Sprengzünder" Und das? Wozu ist das? "Das, ist blaues Licht" Und was macht es? "Es leuchtet blau" .......................Verstehe.



Was haben wir damals gelacht. Ist natürlich nicht unbedingt der geistreichste Film, aber ich denke jeder kennt ihn.


----------



## T'PAU (24. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Predator (englische Version, da ich die deutsche fast nie gesehen hab):

Poncho: You're bleeding, man. You're hit. 
Blain: I ain't got time to bleed. 
Poncho: [Confused] Oh... Okay... 
Poncho: [Poncho shoots a bunch of grenades up to the top of the cliff] You got time to duck?


Obwohl ich immer noch glaube es heisst: "You're hit. You're bleeding man."
Muss wohl mal wieder meine olle Predator-LD reinschmeissen.


----------



## crah (24. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Eine Schrecklich Nette Familie Staffel 5 Folge 5 Liebe geht durch den Magen

"Peg: Hallo Schatz, Ich habe dir eine Pizza bestellt.
Al: Ah darauf fall ich nicht rein. Ich stand solange vorm fenster das die Nachbarskinder dachten ich wäre voyeur. Also füttere mich oder führ mich zu den Futtertrögen, Ich möchte nur etwas mit Fütterung zutun haben."

mfg crah


----------



## TheRammbock (24. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

American Pie 



> „Die Brünette schon gesehen, die von der High Central?“- „Nein, Nö!“ - „Hab das Gefühl Sie steht auf mich, wird Zeit, dass Sie ihn mal kennen lernt, den Sherminator!“ - „…“ - „Ich bin ein hoch entwickelter Sexrobotor, gekommen durch Zeit und Raum und jetzt ändere ich, die Zukunft einer Glücklich auserwählten!“ - „Schnapp Sie dir!“ - „Ich komme wieder!“ - „Hoffnungslos, Absolut!“


----------



## Painkiller (24. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Rock N Rolla



> "Die Leute fragen: Was is'n Rockn Rolla.
> Und ich sag's ihnen. Es geht nicht um Drums, Drogen und Ausflüge in die Notaufnahme, ohh nein. Da geht's um viel mehr mein Freund.
> Wir stehen alle auf die schönen Dinge im Leben. Der eine auf die Kohle, der andere auf die Drogen, wie der andere auf den Sex, den Glamour, oder den Ruhm.
> Aber nen Rockn Rolla....der ist anders. Wieso ? Weil der Rockn Rolla....das komplette Packet will."


----------



## Tripleh84 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Vietcong! Es heißt Vietcong! Das ist schon Plural! Du sagst doch auch nicht Chinesens!

Hab da echt lachen müssen bei Tropic Thunder..


----------



## Painkiller (25. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Vier Fäuste für ein Halleluja



> "Nicht wir sind es die sie verprügeln, Luzifer ist es... Luzifer persönlich." - "Kennst Du den Typen ?" - "Nie von ihm gehört. Klingt wie `n besoffener Profi aus Schweden."





> "Zutritt nur für Mitglieder" "Wir sind mit Glied, ohne hätten wir "ne zu hoche Stimme"





> "Flambiertes Korsett? Da steig einem ja die Feder aus der Matte."


----------



## HolySh!t (26. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

How High:

"...ich bin auf der Suche nach Ecstasy, auf der Suche nach Pott, oh  jaa...auf der Suche nach P-s-y-c-h-o-Pil-zen..." - "Shiiit, dieselbe  ******* suchen wir auch!" - "Wovon sprecht ihr?" - "Von dem wovon du  sprichst...!" - "Und wovon sprechen wir...?" - "Pass auf...Gerald,  entweder du hast was da, oder du setzt dich da rauf und machsten Abflug.  Alles klar?!"

"...Wir üben jetzt: Wo sind meine Musch*s?" - "Wo sind meine Musch*s?"  -  "Woo sind meine Musch*s?" - "Wo sind mein Musch*s?" - "Du musst es  locker sagen. Es einfach rausfallen lassen. Wo sind meine Musch*s?" -  "Wo sind meine Musch*s?" - "Okay, hör richtig hin..." - "Okay." - "Wo  sind meine Musch*s?" - "Wo sind meine äh, ey können wir nicht sagen die     Mitarbeiterinnen?" - "Wo sind meine Mitarbeiterinnen?! Klingt voll  schei*e!!"

"Das ist die Freiheitsbong!Hau sie an,damit sie reinhaun kann aber lass auch noch die anderen ran!"

"Ich geh durch Wände, Wände, Wände."


----------



## AntiFanboy (28. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Two and a half Men : 

Jake und Charlie sitzen am sofa und schauen fern...

Jake : weisst du was eing guter film ist? snakes on the plane! du bist in einem flugzeug, was schon gefährlich genug ist, aber da sind noch überall schlangen....

kurze pause 

Jake : Schlange!!!!


----------



## TheNik (29. August 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Scrubs:

JD erzählt Dr. Kelso, er hätte früher gerne beim Zauberer von Oz mitgespielt.
Als er seine für ihn sehr rührende Rede beendet hatte, sagt Dr. Kelso:

_"Oh, Verzeihung, ich war in Gedanken bei meiner Suppe."_


----------



## ich558 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

007 Ein Quantum Trost:

Bond: "Wir müssen gehn Mr. Greene!"
Greene: "Meine Freunde nennen mich Dominic!"
Bond: "Da bin ich mir sicher!" 

oder

Mathis: "Ich glaube sie hat Handschellen dabei"
Bond: " Na das hoff ich doch"


----------



## Painkiller (6. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Zombieland (Genial!)



> "Da lasse ich das erste mal ein Mädchen in mein Leben und sie will mich auffressen"





> "Hast du schon mal das Buch "Sie steht einfach nicht auf dich" gelesen?"





> "Ich hab die Menschen schon wie Zombies gemieden noch bevor sie Zombies waren, doch jetzt wo alle Menschen Zombies sind vermiss ich die Menschen irgendwie"





> "Meine Mutter hat mir immer gesagt: Irgendwann bist du in Irgendwas gut; Ich glaub nicht, dass sie bei "Irgendwas" an Zombies töten gedacht hat"





> "Snow-Balls? Ich hasse Snow-Balls!" "Also ich mag Kokosnuss." " Es is nicht der Geschmack, nur die Konsistenz."





> "tja, ich würd mal sagen: Abhauen oder draufhauen"





> Er: "Bill Murray!"
> Sie: "Wer is Bill Murray?"
> Er: "Ich hab noch nie ein Kind geschlagen.Das ist so als würdest du
> fragen,wer Ghandi ist."
> Sie: "Wer ist Ghandi?"





> „Im Westen heißt es sie liegt im Osten, im Osten heißt es sie liegt im Westen. Das ist doch nichts als Schwachsinn. Weißt du, das ist als wärst du ein Pinguin am Nordpol, der hört, am Südpol ist es um diese Jahreszeit viel besser.“ - „Am Nordpol gibts gar keine Pinguine.“ - „Willst du mal fühlen wie hart ich zuschlagen kann?“


----------



## facehugger (6. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Aus Spaceballs:

*"Durchkämmt die Wüste!"

"12345 ? Dieselbe Kombination habe ich an meinem Aktenkoffer!"

"Also, so eine dämliche Kombination hab ich noch nie vernommen! Nur ein Idiot würde für seinen Koffer so"n Code verwenden!"

"Ich bin ein Möter - halb Mensch, halb Köter"

"Das ist nicht nur ein Job, für den wir uns bezahlen lassen... Wir kriegen wahnsinnig viel Knete dafür!"

"Haben Sie was gesehen?" - "Nein Sir! Ich habe nicht gesehen, dass Sie wieder mit Ihren Puppen gespielt haben!"

"Ich war deines Vaters Bruders Neffen Cousins früherer Zimmernachbar."

"Was  ist denn das für ne eigenartige Szene? Wann ist die denn in dem Film  überhaupt zu sehen?" - " Jetzt gerade. Das sehen sie jetzt gerade, Sir.  Alles was jetzt gerade abläuft, passiert jetzt." - "Ja und die  Vergangenheit?" - "Die ist vorbei." - "Seit wann?" - "Seit jetzt. Wir  sind jetzt im Jetzt." - "Zurück in die Vergangenheit." - "Und wann?" -  "Na jetzt." - "Jetzt?" - "Jetzt." - "Das geht nicht." - "Wieso nicht?" -  "Es ist vorbei." - "Seit wann?" - "Seit jetzt." - "Wann wird das damals  eigentlich jetzt?" - "Schon bald."

Helmchen:"Ich zähle bis drei!  Eins... Zwo... Huuu?!? Was ist denn jetzt wieder? Wo sind die hin?"  Sandfurz: "Anscheinend haben die Hyperkraft in dem Ding, Sir!" Helmchen:  "Und womit fliegen wir? Etwa mit Stadtgas?"

Lone Starr: "Wasser! Wasser!" Waldi: "Wasser! Wasser!" Dotty: "Öl! Öl!" Vespa: "Zimmerservice! Zimmerservice!"

Lord Helmchen: "Wenn es etwas gibt, was ich verachte, ist das ein fairer Kampf."

"Möge der Saft mit dir sein."*


----------



## ChrisStonehenge (9. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Man könnte ewig aus Spacesballs, Ritter der Kokosnuss & das Leben des Brian zitieren. Hier sind meine Favoriten:
*Spaceballs*


> Lord Helmchen: "Verpassen sie ihnen einen Schuss vor den Bug!" - *Bordschütze schießt Schiff ab* - Helmchen: "Ich sagte vor den Bug und nicht mittendurch" - Bordschütze: "Verzeihen Sie Sir. Ich tu was ich kann." - Helmchen: "Wer hat den denn zum Kanonier ernannt ?" - Major: "Das war ich Sir, er ist mein Cousin" - Helmchen: "Wie ist Ihr Name ?" - Major: "Arschloch." - Helmchen: "Das weiß ich selber, ich will Ihren Namen!" - Major: "Das ist mein Name Sir. Major Arschloch." - Helmchen: "Und Ihr Cousin ?" - Major: "Ebenfalls ein Arschloch! Oberschütze Mark Phillip Arschloch!" - Helmchen: "Wieviele Arschlöcher sind den noch auf diesem Schiff ??" - *Ganze Crew steht auf* - "Wir alle Sir!!" - Helmchen: "Ich habs gewusst. Ich bin von Arschlöchern umgeben... feuert weiter ihr Arschlöcher!!!"


*Ritter der Kokosnuss*


> Schon Schiller sagte 'Durch diese kalte Hose wird er kommen'. Ich muss passier'n edler Ritter!


*Das Leben des Brian*


> Jeder nur ein Kreuz


----------



## Painkiller (9. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Werner -Beinhart-



> "Dann mach ich Ananas." - "Was?! Du wills Anna naß machen? Wenn hier einer Anna naß macht, dann bin ich das! ICH HAU DIR DIE KARTOFFEL VOM HALS, DU RADDE!!!!"





> "Eckhard, ich glaub die Russen sind da."





> "Heut wird nichts mehr gearbeitet, wir gehen runter zu die Maurers, die geben einen aus!"





> "Wir trampeln durch die Rüben, wir trampeln durch die Saat, egal wie wir verblöden, für uns bezahlt der Staat."


----------



## crah (12. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

shoot em up

"Karotte?"

"Mr. Smith: Ist was Doc?
Hertz: Sie sind ein ganz böser Bugs Bunny"

"Typ:Hey, sollten sie nicht lieber nach Hinten gehen Sir?
Hertz: Der Boss der sich hinten versteckt, kriegt auch hinten was rein."

"Hammerson:Ich hoffe sie sind nicht nur eine Pussy mit einer Waffe in der Hand?
Hertz:Oh nein Sir nein das bin Ich nicht. Ich bin ein Harter Kerl mit einer Pussy in meiner Hand"

mfg crah


----------



## Biosman (12. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Die ersten 6 Min von Full Matal Jacket steckt voller total geilen Zitaten^^

YouTube - Full Metal Jacket - Ausschnitt (german) HD


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (12. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Ja, das sind großartige 6 Minuten!

Kein Filmzitat, aber trotzdem gut:


> Homer, du bist dumm wie ein Esel und zweimal so hässlich. Wenn dich ein Fremder anspricht und mitnehmen will, dann nimm die Möglichkeit wahr.


(Abes väterlicher Ratschlag an Homer zu seinem 1. Schultag)


----------



## Xion4 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Bad Boys II:

Will Smith: "Kannst Du boxen, du Mo****F****r kannst nicht boxen"


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (12. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Schau an, Guy Incognito ist auch im Forum. 
---------

Andy sitzt unschuldig im Gefängnis und hat Red gerade erzählt, dass er per Post aus dem Gefängnis heraus einige Behörden und Firmen verarscht.





			
				Andy schrieb:
			
		

> Weißt du, es ist eigenartig. Da draußen zählte ich zu den ehrlichsten Menschen, eine ganz ehrliche Haut. Ein Gauner bin ich erst im Gefängnis geworden.


(Die Verurteilten)


----------



## Painkiller (14. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Terminal



> "Da rennt ein Mann mit Bademantel bekleidet durch unser Terminal." - "Ich weiss Sir. Das haben Sie veranlasst."





> "Woher wussten Sie, dass in den Nüssen Drogen waren?" - "Wenn er verheiratet war, wo war dann sein Ehering? Und wer besucht seine Schwiegermutter, wenn er geschieden ist?"


----------



## Painkiller (22. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Shooter



> "Der Grund für das alles ist die menschliche Schwäche, die kannst du nicht einfach töten durch einen Schuss!"






> "Ihr moralischer Kompass ist dermaßen im Arsch das ich mich wundern würde wenn Sie den Weg zum Parkplatz finden würden!"






> "Wissen sie, was für so einen Schuss wichtig ist? Bei der Distanz alles: Luftfeuchtigkeit, Höhenlage, Temperatur, Wind, Luftwirbel. 6 bis 10 Sekunden Flugzeit: man muss wissen, wo das Ziel dann sein wird. Sogar die Corioliskraft durch die Erddrehung spielt eine Rolle."


----------



## Soße (24. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

eigentlich jeder zweite satz aus ALI G IN DA HOUSE 

"entschuldigung dass ich zu spät komm ich musste noch einen film über affen gucken die sind voll lustig mit ihren armen und...... is ja auch egal"


----------



## manu_la (25. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

is richtig geil und ich muss immer wieder lachen. Sehr kurz aber hammer 

Aus "Snatch":

"Hey hasn paar hunnis"

"HÄ? WAS? HUNNEN?"

ahahah da könnt ich mich jedes mal totlachen


----------



## Painkiller (29. September 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Training Day [Pain´s Lieblingszitat]



> "Du bist so verliebt, dass es dir aus den Augen trieft. Wenn du dauernd an deine Alte denkst, wirst du irgendwann nicht mehr nach Hause kommen. Du musst deine Liebe tief in dir verstecken, verstehst du? Sonst werden die Maden da draussen auf der Straße sie finden, sie gegen dich einsetzen und dich kaputt machen."



Film: Der blutige Pfad Gottes



> „Mein flammendes Schwert und meine Hand sollen euch richten!
> Ich werde Rache nehmen an meinen Feinden
> und Vergeltung üben an jenen, die mich hassen!
> Oh Vater, erhebe mich zu Deiner Rechten und zähle mich zu Deinen Heiligen!“





> "Niemals soll unschuldig Blut vergossen werden. Doch das Blut der Gottlosen soll fließen in Strömen. Die drei sollen ihre schwarzen Flügel spreizen und werden der Hammer sein der Rache Gottes."


----------



## Painkiller (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Star Wars Episode III



> "Hast du auf Stop gedrückt?" – "Nein, Ihr?" – "Nein." – "Es gibt mehr als einen Weg hier raus." – "Wir wollen nicht hier raus, wir wollen weiter."





> "Sämtliche Rettungskapseln sind gestartet." – "Grievous! Kannst du so einen Kreuzer fliegen?" – "So einfach, wie ich es schaffe diesen Schrotthaufen zu landen?" – "Und?" – "Ich würde sagen, in Anbetracht der Umstände ist diese Frage von nachrangiger Bedeutung. Schnallt Euch bitte an."





> Imperator Palpatine: "Ich habe schon lange Zeit auf diesen Augenblick gewartet, mein kleiner grüner Freund. HehehehHarHarHar....Endlich ist die Existenz der Jedi beendet!"
> Yoda: "Wenn dabei ein Wörtchen mitzureden ich habe, sicher nicht."


----------



## facehugger (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Aus "Last Man Standing"



"Es war ein Massaker. Ich kann nicht sagen, dass es mir leid getan hat, aber es war schon eine nicht angenehme Art abzutreten."
"Ich beschloss nicht mehr zu saufen. 1 oder 2 Tage ohne Drink, für mich war das schon eine ziemliche Leistung."
"Vielleicht gehören sie ja zu der Sorte, die einem Unbewaffneten in den Rücken ballern." - "Ich hab' schon Schlimmeres getan."
"Mein Fluch ist die Angst. Was ist dein Fluch?" -  "Ich bin ohne Gewissen auf die Welt gekommen!"
"Ich bin nur ein Kerl, der für Geld alles macht."
"Ich geh zu denen, die meinen Wagen demoliert haben... nur etwas quatschen!"
"Nach einer Weile kriegt man nicht  mehr mit wie einem die eigenen Knochen brechen, wie dir die Zähne  klappern. Man konzentriert sich nur noch darauf das kleine Ding im  Inneren, das man Seele nennt, festzuhalten. Der Rest ist einem egal. Den  Rest nehmen sie einem sowieso."
"Ich  kann nicht behaupten, dass alles haargenau so gelaufen war, wie ich es  geplant hatte. Doch in einem Punkt hatte ich Recht: Tod waren sie alle  besser dran."


----------



## Pacman Fan (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Aus dem ersten (wahren) Blues Brothers Film

Jake beanstandet das neue Bluesmobil.

Elwood: Du magst das Auto nicht?
Jake: Nein, ich mag ihn nicht.

Jake: Der Zigarettenanzünder ist kaputt.

--

Aus The Breakfast Club

Der Freak (Bender) zu Richard Vernon: Weiß Phil Collins eigentlich, dass sie seine Anzüge tragen?


----------



## knuffbiber (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Apocalypse Now:
"I love the smell of Napalm in the morning"


----------



## HolySh!t (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Inglourious Basterds:

"Da zuckt Er"

Das kommt so stumpf rüber
YouTube - Da zuckt'er


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

"Mein Name Borat. Ich mag dich, ich mag Sex!" 
"Sehr nice, wie viel?" 

Nur 2 aus etlichen lustigen Borat-zitaten


----------



## Sash (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

dogma:
genauer wortlaut ist mir entfallen, sinngemäß ungefähr so:
ich würd vor unserer heimkehr gern noch eine frau flachlegen. da wir aber keine geschlechtsteile haben machen wir halt das 2. beste.
und das wäre?
ein paar menschen killen..


----------



## DoktorX (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

TAAHM

Alan: "Was haben Männer, das Frauen nicht haben?"
Jake: "Bärte."
Charlie: "Tiefer."
Jake (tiefe Stimme): "Bärte."

Charlie: "Wie viel muss ich dir Löhnen, damit du in den Ballet-Unterricht gehst?"
Jake: "Ich will zehn Dollar."
Alan: "Hebbede! Warte."
*Alan flüstert Jake was zu*
Jake: "Ich will tausend Dollar."
Charlie zu Alan: "Och, das ist unmoralisch."
Alan: "Oh ja ich bin's, der auf moralisch schwankenden Boden steht."
Charlie zu Jake: "Ok, ich geb' dir 500."
Alan zu Jake: "Trefft euch bei der Hälfte."
Jake: "250."
Charlie: "Gut."

HIMYM

Barney: "Call me old-fashioned, but I need to have sex at least three times before I'll even consider having dinner with her."


----------



## Jan565 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Stargate

Jack O´Neill (Richard Dean Anderson)

"Was denn, seh ich etwa aus wie MacGyver?"


----------



## alexq (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Beverly Hills Cop 

Axel: "Glauben Sie eigentlich ich merke nicht was hier läuft Miss! Für wen halten Sie mich? Glauben Sie ich weis nicht das wenn hier so ein großes Tier reinmarschiert kommt und ihre leute haben einen reservierungsfehler gemacht, dass der aber promto ein Zimmer bekommt und rauf gehen und schlafen könnte! Okay ich bin zwar kein großes Tier, ich bin nur ein kleiner mieser Reporter vom Roling Stone Magazin, der hier ist um ein exclusiv Interview mit Michael Jackson zu machen das von jeder großen Zeitschrift im Land übernommen wird und der Artikel läuft unter der Schlagzeile Michael Jackson sitzt auf der obersten Wolke! Aber jetzt läuft er unter der Schlgzeile Michael Jackson kann auf der obersten Wolke sitzen, solange er garnicht im Beverly Pam Hotel sitzt, den da haben Nigga keinen Zutritt"


----------



## Painkiller (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Black Hawk Down



> Don't really matter what I think. Once that first bullet goes past your head, politics and all that shit just goes right out the window


----------



## Cash (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Der Pate

Entweder deine Unterschrift oder dein Gehirn landet auf dem Vertrag.

mfg


----------



## TheGamler (16. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Zwar kein Film, trotzdem:

*Priester:* "Kann ich Ihnen irgendwie behilflich sein?"
*Hank:* "Haben Sie keine Arschfummel Verabredung mit einem Ministranten?"
*Priester:* "Dafür ist noch jede Menge Zeit!"

 haha iiii liiiike! Hank 4 President!


----------



## CheGuarana (18. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Also mein allerliebstes Filmzitat ist:

"Ihr werdet mich nicht mögen, weil ich *hart* bin."

Aus welchem Film der ist sollte jedem klar sein. Full Metal Jacket FTW.


----------



## Woohoo (18. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

"Hier sieht es aus, als hätten die Nazis den Krieg gewonnen."

"Ich wünschte Gott würde noch leben um das zu sehen."


Zitate die man ab und zu sogar anwenden kann.


----------



## Tight86 (18. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

"Schnell Mr. Data, sperren sie den Hauptcomputer."

4 Sek. später

"Ich habe den Hauptcomputer mit einem fraktalen Verschlüsselungscode isoliert.
 Es ist unwahrscheinlich das die Borg imstande sind ihn zu knacken." 

Star Trek: Der erste Kontakt


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (19. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Es gibt 9 Millionen Terroristen auf der Welt und ich muss an einen geraten, der kleinere Füße hat als meine Schwester.
-Stirb langsam-


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (19. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Das nächste ist zu lang um es reinzuschreiben...und es kommt nicht so  gut rüber! Deswegen der LinK!
YouTube - Snatch - Desert Eagle .50


----------



## NCphalon (19. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

"Es befinden sich weltweit über 550 Millionen Schusswaffen in Umlauf. Das heißt auf diesem Planeten hat jeder 12. Mensch eine Schusswaffe. Das führt zu der einen Frage: Wie bewaffnet man die anderen 11?"

- Lord of War


----------



## Dustin91 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Tiffy Tiffy Tiffy Lou, love my rifle more than you...used to be my beauty queen, now I love my M16.

Zwar aus keinem Film, aber einfach geil.
Ursprünglich gesprochen von Mack Gerhardt alias Dirt Diver in The Unit, geile Serie


----------



## Dustin91 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

"Ihr habt alle einmal gelernt: "Du sollst nicht töten". Ich aber sage Euch:"Vergesst diesen Scheiß"

aus Jarhead.

"Sind Sie John Wayne, oder bin ich das?"
aus FMJ.


----------



## LionelHudz (21. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Hier fehlt aber noch ein Klassiker:

"Was ist das?"
"Blaues Licht"
"Und was macht es?"
"Es leuchtet blau"

Ist zwar der schlechtest Rambo Teil aber ich liebe diese Szene .


----------



## »EraZeR« (21. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Aus Paranormal Activity 2

"Er strebt wohl eine Karriere als Terassenreiniger an"

Der Lacher schlecht hin im Film


----------



## Joker4Life (21. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Das Ende ist mein Anfang

Vieles bin ich gewesen,doch am Ende bin ich Nichts.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (21. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Machete:

Machete schickt keine Sms


----------



## AchtBit (21. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

man die Schei$$e auf deiner Lippe hat schon Schei$$e auf ihrer Lippe, Alter


----------



## Russel Grow (24. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Tony: "Sieht gut aus, ist aber zu protzig."
Jarves: "Ach was hab ich mir dabei gedacht, wo Sie doch sonst so dezent sind..."
Tony: "Nein, weißt du was, mach es so, hau noch ein bisschen mehr Rot rein!"
Jarves: "Ja, das wird helfen nicht so sehr aufzufallen!"

Ironman (1)


----------



## BigRed306 (25. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

"Ist sie tot?" - nachdem es die Katze an der Wand verteilt hat! 

The Boondock Saints - Der blutige Pfad Gotes

-------------------------------------------------------------------

"Was glotzt ihr denn? Ihr seid doch ein Haufen abgefuckter Arschlöcher.  Wollt ihr wissen wieso? 
Ihr habt nicht mal den Mut, das zu tun, was ihr  wollt. Ihr braucht doch Typen wie mich. 
Ihr braucht Typen wie mich,  damit ihr mit euren vollgeschissenen Fingern auf mich zeigt und sagt,  das ist der Bösewicht da! 
Und? Was seid ihr denn dadurch? Gut? Ihr seid  nicht gut. Ihr wisst nur, wie ihr euch versteckt und wie ihr leben  könnt. 
Aber ich... ich hab solche Probleme nicht, denn ich sag immer die  Wahrheit, sogar wenn ich lüge!

Scarface


----------



## Painkiller (25. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*



> "Ist sie tot?" - nachdem es die Katze an der Wand verteilt hat!
> 
> The Boondock Saints - Der blutige Pfad Gotes



Passend dazu, selber Film:


_"Ich bin um 9 zurück. Und kratz die Katze von der Wand!" _


----------



## docdent (25. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

"John Wayne als junges Mädchen"

aus dem Film "Ein Käfig voller Narren".

Roberto über seinen tuntigen Lebensgefährten Albin bei dessen Versuch, einen maskulineren Laufstil einzuüben ("Stell Dir mal vor, Du seist John Wayne").


----------



## FrozenBoy (25. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Jay und Silent Bob schlagen zurück

- "Echobasis ich habe hier einen 10 07, zwei unbefugte auf dem Gelände." - "Ich dachte das ist ein 10 82 ?" - "Nein, das heisst eine tote Nutte aus Ben Afflecks Wohnwagen verschwinden zu lassen."

- "Hier riechts als hätte euch einer in die Frühstückscerealien geschissen."

- "Wir müssen diese Penner stoppen und das ist das aller wichtigste, kapiert? Wann soll der Film gedreht werden? Sie fangen Freitag an. Also wenn heute Dienstag ist, dann haben wir noch... *Acht* Tage!"


----------



## docdent (25. November 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

"Das ist doch kein Messer - _das_ ist ein Messer"

aus "Crocodile Dundee"

sagt Crocodile Dundee, als er von mit einem Klappmesser bewaffneten Räuber überfallen wird und sein Macheten-ähnliches 40cm langes Buschmesser zieht.


----------



## Böhser Cabal (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Zwar aus ner Serie...aber egal...ich finde ihn klasse:


"Wenn man etwas toleriert, heißt das noch lange nicht,  dass man es auch gut heißen muss. Wenn ihr es mögen sollt, müsste es  'Museum der Akzeptanz' heißen. Tolerieren heißt nur, dass man es  erträgt. Man toleriert neben sich ein schreiendes Kind im Flugzeug oder  man toleriert eine üble Erkältung. Aber sowas kann einen doch trotzdem  ankotzen, ihr Flachwichser!"

(Mr. Garrison über das "Museum der Toleranz" - Southpark ´614´)


----------



## Dustin91 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

"Maybe. Maybe not. Maybe **** yourself."

Genialer Mark Wahlberg


----------



## iceman650 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*



> "Und bitte entschuldigen Sie erneut die Ausdrucksweise Mr. Kowalskis Testament. Ich lese es einfach so vor, wie es geschrieben wurde: ‚Und ich vermache meinen 1972er Gran Torino in Freundschaft Thao Vang Lor. Unter der Bedingung, dass du ihn nicht zum Cabrio verstümmelst, wie es die bescheuerten Mexen machen und du malst auch keine dämlichen Flammenmuster drauf wie das asoziale, weiße Crob-zeug und montier bloß nicht so’n riesigen Schwuchtelspoiler aufs Heck, wie man das bei den Karren von den anderen Schlitzaugen sieht. Das sieht beschissen aus. Wenn du dir das alles verkneifen kannst, gehört er dir."


Aus Gran Torino von und mit Clint Eastwood. Nur so viel: genialer Film.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Painkiller (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Rendezvous mit Joe Black 



> "... multiplizier es mit der Unendlichkeit, erweiter es um die Ewigkeit und du wirst im Ansatz erahnen, wovon ich spreche."


 


> "Du bist der Tod!?!" - "Ja, der bin ich." - "Nein. Der Tod trägt keinen Anzug!"


 


> "Mir ist gerade eingefallen, ... wenn ..." "Sprich dich bitte aus." "... ich dich gleich vorstellen werde, wenn ich sage wer du bist, dann wird wohl keiner zum Essen bleiben wollen."


 


> "Tod und Steuer?" - "Ja." - "Seltsame Kombination."


 


> "Was ich bin, spielt keine Rolle. Wer ich bin, weißt du."


 

Film: The Fast and the Furious



> "Damit bin ich nie gefahren." - "Wieso nicht?" - "Weil ich vor der Kiste Schiss habe!"


 


> "Eins wird dir jeder richtige Rennfahrer sagen: Ob du 1 Inch oder 1 Meile Vorsprung hast, gewonnen ist gewonnen"


 


> "Für mich zählt bloß noch die Viertel-Meilen-Rennen. Alles andere ist mir egal. Die Botique, der Laden oder mein Team und der ganze Müll, den die verzapfen. Nur in diesen knapp 10 Sekunden bin ich frei."


----------



## Jazzman (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Aus "Nobody" mit Terrence Hill:
"Und ich nenne Sie Sie. Sie Arsch"


----------



## Painkiller (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Der Staatsfeind Nr.1



> "Ich hab' den Bau gesprengt!" "Wieso?" "Weil sie telefoniert haben!"





> "Schmeißen Sie ihre Klamotten weg!" - "Und was soll ich dann machen?" - "Nichts!..., wenn Sie morgen noch leben, bin ich tief beeindruckt."



Film: Der Schakal



> "Du meine Fresse. Ha! Ist das geil, man. Dieses absolute Wahnsinnsteil lässt alles andere hinter sich! *******, ich wusste dass es groß sein muss aber ich wusste nicht, dass es die Mutter alle Kanonen ist."





> "Ich frage mich ob wir jemals erfahren werden, wer zum Teufel er eigentlich war."


----------



## Menthe (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Inception



> "Cobol Enginering, ein Preis auf mein Kopf. Tot oder Lebendig"    "Weiß ich nicht mehr, mal schauen ob er anfängt zu schießen"





> "Das nennst du Schatten loswerden?"      "Anderer Schatten"





> "Schnell geben sie mir einen Kuss" "Sie sehen uns ja immer noch an" "Den Versuch war's wert"


----------



## Papzt (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Dirty Harry 


			
				Calahan schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß genau was du denkst. Sind da nun 5 oder 6 Schüsse raus. Ich muß zugeben, das ich selber nicht mitgezählt habe. Das ist eine 44 er Magnum, der Ballermann ist ausserordentlich gefährlich, nun frag dich doch mal, ob du einen Glückskind bist!



Dirty Harry 2


			
				Calahan schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die richtigen Leute getroffen werden, ist gegen den Gebrauch der Waffe nichts zu sagen



Für eine handvoll Dollar



> Haben sie etwa in den Stiefeln geschlafen?" - "Ja, ich wollte ihr Bett nicht schmutzig machen!





> Wasser ist da drüber! -Wasser, so verkommen bin ich noch nicht


Clint Eastwood ist der Größte


----------



## Painkiller (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Riddick - Chroniken eines Kriegers



> "Du hast drei Fehler gemacht: 1. Du hast den Job angenommen 2. Du bist schlecht vorbereitet. `ne 4 Mann Crew gegen mich? `ne verfluchte Beleidigung! Aber der schwerste Fehler den du gemacht hast - ganz genau! -Leerer Waffenständer!


 


> Und was passiert dann in deiner Welt? Tötest du mich mit deiner Suppentasse?" - "Da ist Tee drin." - "Was?" - "Ich töte dich mit meiner Teetasse."


 


> Riddick: "Gott hat sicher seine Tricks drauf. Aber zu entkommen, wo kein anderer entkommen kann, das ist einer von meinen."


----------



## Schulkind (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Machete:
> 
> Machete schickt keine Sms



Machete liefert Beweise ; )


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Oceans eleven:


> -Sagen wir, wir schaffen es in die Kasse rein, und durch die Sicherheitstür hindurch, ja? Und mit dem Fahrstuhl hinunter, den wir nicht benutzen können, vorbei an den Wachleuten, in den Tresor den wir nicht aufkriegen...
> -Und vorbei an den Kameras.
> -Entschuldigt, die hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen.
> -Äh, sagen wir, wir schaffen das alles...glaubst du wir marschieren da einfach raus, mit 150 Millionen Dollar cash in der Hand, ohne dass uns einer aufhält?
> -Ja





> -Du bist ein Dieb und ein Lügner.
> -Ich hab dir nur vorgelogen, ich wär kein Dieb. Ich tu das jetzt nicht mehr.
> -Stehlen?
> -Lügen!


----------



## Sarge_70 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Rambo II :

Afghane: "Was ist das?"
Rambo: "Blaues Licht!"
Afghane: "Was macht es?"
Rambo: "Es leuchtet blau!"


Mfg


----------



## crah (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*



der Moloch schrieb:


> Rambo II :
> 
> Afghane: "Was ist das?"
> Rambo: "Blaues Licht!"
> ...



das war Rambo III


Rambo: Hören sie zu!
Russe: Wer ist da?
Rambo: Dein Schlimmster Alptraum


----------



## Sarge_70 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*



crah schrieb:


> das war Rambo III


 
Richtig, my bad, der kam ja vor 2 Tagen noch im TV.



crah schrieb:


> Rambo: Hören sie zu!
> Russe: Wer ist da?
> Rambo: Dein Schlimmster Alptraum


 
Der ist auch gut.  

" _Trautman: "Ich glaube, Sie verstehen nicht. Ich bin nicht gekommen, um Rambo zu retten. Ich will Sie vor Rambo retten."_ (First Blood)


Mfg


----------



## crah (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Rambo I

Sheriff: Was hat sich Gott bloß dabei gedacht als er einen Mann wie Rambo geschaffen hat?
Trautman: Gott hat Rambo nicht Geschaffen. Ich habe ihn Geschaffen

Rambo II

Rambo: Murdock!
Trautman: Der ist auch hier.
Murdock: Rambo wir sind froh das sie noch leben. Geben sie uns ihre Position durch! Wir kommen und holen sie raus.
Rambo: Murdock ich hol sie mir, Ich mach sie Kalt

mfg crah


----------



## sirwuffi (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

The_Big_Lebowski 
nihilisten haben auf meinen teppich gepinkelt


----------



## VVendetta (4. Januar 2011)

Vater: Sohn ich habe dir doch gesagt du sollst das Wort mit F... Nicht sagen.
Sohn: Rothaarig?
Aus der HP verars***


----------



## stefan.net82 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Noch was aus Rambo: 

"Ein Mann gegen eine ganze Armee? Wer ist dieser Mann? Gott?"
"Nein, Gott kennt Gnade."


----------



## Seabound (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

„Verdammt guter Kaffee“

FBI Special Agent Dale Bartholomew Cooper in Twin Peaks.


----------



## Painkiller (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

"Das wahre Gesicht eines Menschen erkennt man erst im Schlaf. Nur dann ist er vollkommen losgelöst und frei."

Minbari-Sprichwort. -Babylon 5-


----------



## Finsk (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

"Wo ist Jones?"
"Welche Hälfte?"

Nachdem Riddick und Jones sich den Zweikampf lieferten und Riddick wieder zurück zu Gruppe stößt.

Pitch Black, muss mal wieder sein 
Werden dann sicher noch welche aus Riddick kommen, aber mal sehen.


----------



## crah (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Die Klapperschlange (geiler film mit Kurt Russell)

Hawk: Töten sie mich jetzt Snake?
Snake: Ich bin zu müde Hawk, vieleicht Später
Hawk: Ich schlag ihn noch ein geschäft vor. Sie können ja drüber nachdenken wenn sie sich ausruhen! Ich möchte ihnen einen job anbieten. Wir zwei wären ein tolles Team Snake.
Snake: Mein Name ist Pliskin

American Histroy X (sehr gut gemacht muss ich sagen)

Seth: ich will jetzt von dir hören was du gelernt du Wi**er bevor ich dir ein paar verpassen muss.
Danny: Ok, Also bitte. Ich glaube an Tod, Zerstörung, Chaos, Schmutz und Habgier.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Die purpurnen Flüsse



> "Die Granaten sind weg!" - "Welche Granaten ?... hey!... Er würde sich lieber die Arschhaare rausreissen als mir was zu sagen!"





> "Gibt es hier Skinheads?" – "Das sind keine Skinheads, nur Jugendliche." – "Jugendliche Skinheads." – "Nein, nein, nein, jugendliche Jugendliche."





> "Hey hört ihr mal auf? Was ist passiert ? Wieso muss ich mir hier die Eier durchschaukeln lassen ?" - "Letzte Nacht wurde auf dem Friedhof eingebrochen." - "Auf einem Friedhof heisst das Schändung!" - "Ja... und in der Grundschule gabs auch eine... äh... Schändung!" - "Da nennt man es Einbruch, du Idiot!"





> "Wir sind die Herrn, wir sind die Sklaven, wir sind überall, wir sind nirgends, wir beherrschen die purpurnen Flüsse!"





> "Nazis? Wir sind auf eine Uni voller Nazis gestossen ?" - "Das ist keine Uni, das ist eine Zuchtanstalt!"





Film: Die purpurnen Flüsse II - Die Engel der Apokalypse



> "Er hat ein leichtes Beruhigungsmittel bekommen." "Eine Atombombe in Tropfenform, ja."





> "Guten Morgen." - "Worum geht es?" - "Um die Neujahrsspende für die Polizei. Wir kommen dieses Jahr ein bisschen früher."





> "Hey Jesus, am Kreuz wäre es sicherer gewesen."





> "Wenn Emilien nicht so eifersüchtig wäre, könntest du mich jetzt ******." - "Nett von dir."





> "Wissen sie weshalb Nostradamus sich hat einmauern lassen?" - "Nein." - "Weil er nicht wollte, dass man auf sein Grab treten kann."


----------



## FrozenBoy (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Star Trek: Der erste Kontakt



> Die Borg? klingt schwedisch!



es folgte das erste Treffen...



> Das sind definitiv keine Schweden!


----------



## Painkiller (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

@ FrozenBoy

Die Szene war der Hammer


----------



## Painkiller (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Das beste Zitat aus Star Trek



> Jemand hat mir mal gesagt, die Zeit würde uns wie ein Raubtier ein Leben lang verfolgen. Ich möchte viel lieber glauben, dass die Zeit unser Gefährte ist, der uns auf unserer Reise begleitet und uns daran erinnert, jeden Moment zu genießen, denn er wird nicht wiederkommen. Was wir hinterlassen ist nicht so wichtig wie die Art, wie wir gelebt haben. Denn letztlich [...] sind wir alle nur sterblich.
> 
> Jean-Luc Picard


----------



## SebastiNator9 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Siehe meine Signatur^^

Zitat aus "Next", bezieht sich auf eine Atombombe


----------



## Zed3D (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

SNATCH:
"Nimm deine Zunge wieder aus meinem Arschloch, Gary. So was machen nur  Hunde. Du bist doch kein Hund, oder, Gary?" – "Nein. Nein, bin ich  nicht." – "Obwohl... obwohl du durchaus alle Eigenschaften eines Hundes  besitzt, Gary. Alle, bis auf Loyalität."

"Setz schonmal Tee-Wasser auf" - "Zucker dazu?" - "Nein danke Turkisch, ich bin süß genug"


----------



## Painkiller (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Sucker Punch


> "Wenn du für nichts kämpfst, wird dich alles besiegen."


----------



## MasterFreak (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

"Wartet hier, ich komme wieder" (Terminator )^^


----------



## Painkiller (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

From Dusk Till Dawn



> "Und komm´ ja niemals auf die unendlich dumme Idee wegzulaufen, denn ich habe 6 kleine Freunde, ...die alle schneller laufen können als du."


 


> "Sahen die aus wie Irre? Haben die etwa so ausgesehen? Das waren Vampire! Irre explodieren nicht, wenn das Sonnenlicht sie trifft! Ganz egal wie irre sie sind!"


 


> Seth schaut sich einen Priester-Ausweis an: "Hmm, ich hab so einen schonmal gesehen. "N Kumpel von mir hat sich mal zum Priester seiner Religion weihen lassen, um das Finanzamt über"s Ohr zu hauen. Ist das auch Deine Masche oder gehörst Du zu den echten Spinnern?" - "Zu den echten Spinnern."


----------



## city_cobra (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Allgemein alles, was Pacino in Scarface sagt, ist der hammer


----------



## OctoCore (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Noch ein Klassiker:



> "Was ist das schönste im Leben eines Mannes?"
> "Die weite Steppe, ein schnelles Pferd, der Falke auf seiner Faust und der Wind in seinem Haar!"
> "Falsch! Conan, sag' du es mir!"
> "Zu kämpfen mit dem Feind, ihn zu verfolgen und zu vernichten und sich zu erfreuen am Geschrei der Weiber!"



Conan, der Feingeist, weiß eben, wo's lang geht.


----------



## crah (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Gran Torino:

Walt sagt zu den einen Asiaten: "Schweine wie euch haben wir damals in Korea 2m hoch aufgestapelt und als Sandsäcke benutzt"

Dirty Harry 4:

Harry Callahan: "Na komm schon Made my Day"

Machete

Machete: "Wie schickt man damit eine SMS?"

Rivera: "Ich dachte Machete schickt keine SMS?"

Machete: "Machete Improvisiert."


----------



## ViP94 (6. Juni 2011)

Ich kann es leider nicht zitieren aber die Dialoge in Lammbock über die Brüste von Pamela Anderson sind absolut genial.


----------



## wuschi (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Layer Cake:
Du wirst geboren, du frisst Sch*****
Du ziehst hinaus in die Welt, frisst mehr Sch****
Du kletterst immer höher, du frisst weniger Sch****
Bis du eines Tages die oberste Stufe erreichst 
und vergessen hast, wie Sch**** überhaupt aussieht 

... Willkommen am Futtertrog ..."


----------



## crah (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Sin City

Hartigan: Ich nehme ihn seine Waffen ab... alle beide

Hartigan: Ein alter Mann stirbt ein Junges Mädchen lebt. Fairer Tausch!



Marv: Es wird laut und Hässlich auf meine Art.

Marv: Und wenn seine Augen erlöschen nachdem ich mit ihm fertig bin wird die Hölle in die ich ihn stecke, wie der Himmel vorkommen. 

Marv: Hier gehts es nicht um eine Kneipenschlägerei oder einen Creep mit einem Benzinkanister der eine Penner anzünden will, das hier ist ein goßes ding

Marv: Geh durch die richtige Seitenstraßen in Sin City und du kannst alles finden.

Marv: Das Ist ja ein richtig schicker mantel den du da anhast.

Marv: Ich mag auftragsmörder. Egal was du mit ihen tust du fühlst dich nie schlecht


Dwight: Wir müssen jeden einzelnen dieser verwanzten Schweinehunde zum Teufel jagen


----------



## Piy (4. Juli 2011)

being john malovich:
"bitte entschuldigen sie die ***** am empfang."

(ich mag sternchen )



sirwuffi schrieb:


> The_Big_Lebowski
> nihilisten haben auf meinen teppich gepinkelt


 

der teppich hat das zimmer erst richtig gemütlich gemacht


----------



## Winduser (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Scary movie 2:
irgendetwas geht in diesem Haus hier vor,
ich bin nicht verrückt.
(dreht sich um, Hände in die luft und rennt schreiend raus XD)


----------



## Abufaso (4. Juli 2011)

Aus nem Video:

Wenn der Benz bremst brennen die Bremslichter des Benz. 
Des Benzens Bremslicht brennt wenn der Benz bremst.

Aus einem Film (Der Name fällt mirgerade nicht ein):

Was habt ihr denn? Ich bin doch nicht auf Drogen! [...]
Es tickt überall, hört ihr es nicht auch?!?


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Sieben
"Wenn die Leute einem zuhören sollen, reicht es nicht, ihnen einfach auf  die Schulter zu tippen. Man muß sie mit einem Vorschlaghammer treffen.  Erst dann können Sie sich ihrer Aufmerksamkeit gewiß sein."

Der Patriot
"Warum sollte ich einen Tyrannen, der 3000 Meilen entfernt ist, eintauschen gegen 3000 Tyrannen, die eine Meile entfernt sind?"

Troja
Deine Augen reiße ich dir raus, deine Ohren, deine Zunge! Du wirst  blind, taub und stumm durch die Unterwelt wandeln und alle Toten werden  wissen:"Das ist Hektor, der Narr der glaubte, er hätte Achilles  getötet!"

Armageddon
Bauteile. Amerikanische Bauteile, russische Bauteile, alle MADE IN TAIWAN!"


----------



## Sync (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Zwar kein Film aber ne Serie: Big Bang Theory:

*knock* *knock* *knock* "Penny!" *knock* *knock* *knock* "Penny!" *knock* *knock* *knock* "Penny!" 

Film:
Pulp Fiction:
"******** Mann, dein Handtuch sieht aus wie eine gottverdammte Monatsbinde!"


----------



## facehugger (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Aus *Gran Torino, *einfach genial der Film: 

Walt: "Soll ich Dir was sagen, Kleine!? Du bist ganz in Ordnung, aber was ist  mit deinem unterbelichteten Bruder? Hat der einen Schaden oder sowas?"

Thao: "Ja aber, ich habe keinen Job, kein Auto und keine Freundin..."
Walt: "Oh Gott... hätte ich ihm doch bloß die Rübe weggeschossen als ich die Chance dazu hatte."

Walt: "Was zum Teufel ist hier los? Runter von meinem Rasen!" Smokie:  "Kümmer dich um deinen eigenen Scheiß, alter Mann!" Walt: "Ich hab  gesagt, runter von meinem Rasen!"
Smokie: "Spinnst du total? Geh wieder rein!"
Walt: "Ja, ich puste dir n Loch in die Fresse! Und dann geh ich wieder  rein. Und schlaf wie ein Baby! Darauf kannst du dich verlassen! Schweine  wie euch haben wir in Korea zwei Meter hoch gestapelt und als Sandsäcke  benutzt!"
Smokie: "Okay, aber pass lieber auf, ja?!" 

Asiate: "Haben sie ein Starthilfekabel? Der Wagen von meinem Onkel..."
Walt: "Nein wir haben kein Starthilfekabel. Und zeig mal ein bisschen Respekt, Bambusratte. Wir sind hier in Trauer."

Walt: "Schon mal bemerkt, dass man ab und zu vor jemanden steht, den man besser nicht blöd kommt? - So einer bin ich."

Gruß


----------



## Mewtos (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Shoot'em Up

Ein Typ rammt jemanden ne Karotte durch den Kopf...der spruch danach:
"Iss mehr Gemüse!!!"


----------



## Joker4Life (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Watchmen - Die Wächter

"Die Existenz des Lebens ist ein höchst überbewertetes Phänomen."

"Die ganze Welt steht jetzt am Abgrund und starrt hinab in die gottverdammte Hölle.
 All diese Liberalen und Intellektuellen und Phrasendrescher, und auf einmal weiß keiner mehr was er sagen soll. Und dann hier, in dieser grässlichen Stadt. Sie schreit wie ein Schlachthaus voller zurückgelassener Kinder. Und die Nacht stinkt nach Unzucht und schlechtem Gewissen."

"Rorschach´s Tagebuch. 12. Oktober 1985:
 Heute morgen Hundekadaver in Gasse, Reifenprofil auf aufgeplatztem Bauch.
 Die Stadt hat Angst vor mir, ich kenne ihr wahres Gesicht.
 Die Straßen sind Rinnsteine. Und diese Rinnsteine sind voller Blut.
 Und wenn die Gullies schließlich verstopfen, ersäuft all das Ungeziefer.
 Der dreckige Morast aus Sex und Mord wird ihnen bis zur Hüfte gehen.
 Und all die Huren und Politiker werden aufblicken und rufen - Rette uns!
 Und ich werde flüstern - Nein."

"Einer von uns ist heute gestorben. Irgendwer weiss warum. Irgendwer weiss es."

"Feuerwerk...? Das kann doch nich wahr sein. Man sollte meinen das die in ihrem beschissenen Land genug Feuerwerk hatten!"

"Hab mal einen Witz gehört. Mann geht zum Arzt, sagt er ist deprimiert. Das Leben kommt ihm rauh vor und herzlos. Sagt, er fühlt sich allein in einer bedrohlichen Welt. Arzt sagt "Behandlung ist einfach! Der große Clown Paleacci ist in der Stadt. Gehen Sie hin, wird Sie aufheitern." Mann bricht in Tränen aus. "Aber Doktor", sagt er, "ich bin Paleacci!"

-Nite Owl zu Rorschach: "Niemand kennt deine wahre Identität. Du kannst aussteigen, ein normales Leben führen."
 -Rorschach: "Führst du das jetzt? Ein normales Leben? Wenn du durch ne Stadt läufst die an Tollwut krepiert. Vorbei an menschlichen Kakerlaken, die über Heroin reden und Kinderpornos, fühlst du dich dann wirklich normal?"

Dr. Manhattan: "Ich bin der Erde überdrüssig, der Menschen, des Gewirrs ihrer Leben, in dem ich mich verfange. Ihre Mühen dienen angeblich der Erschaffung eines Himmels und doch ist ihr Himmel ein Ort voller Schrecken. Vielleicht steckt hinter der Welt kein Plan. Vielleicht geschieht alles ohne Plan. Eine Uhr ohne Uhrmacher."

Dr. Manhattan: "Wunder sind ihrer Definition nach bedeutungslos"

Dr. Manhatten zu Laurie: „Ereignisse von astronomisch geringer Wahrscheinlichkeit wie Sauerstoff der sich in Gold verwandelt. Ich hatte immer die Sehnsucht so etwas zu erleben und doch hab ich nie erkannt, das die menschliche Paarung zu einem Wettkampf von Millionen von Zellen um die Erschaffung von Leben führt. Von Generation zu Generation, so lange bis sich zuletzt deine Mutter mit einem Mann vereint, Edward Blake, dem Comedian, den sie liebt obwohl sie ihn hassen müsste und das aus diesem Widerspruch und entgegen jeglicher Wahrscheinlichkeit genau du, sonst niemand, nur du entstanden bist. Das sich eine so spezifische Form herausdestilliert hat aus all dem Chaos, das ist wie die Verwandlung von Luft in Gold, ein Wunder.“

-Nite Owl: "Adrien ist Pazifist, sogar Vegetarier, verdammt nochmal! Er hat noch nie jemanden umgebracht!"
 -Rorschach: "Hitler war auch Vegetarier! Du bist zimperlich, ich mach das."

Rorschach: "Anscheinend kapiert ihr es alle nicht. Ich bin hier nicht mit euch eingesperrt, ihr seid hier mit mir eingesperrt!"



einfach ein geiler film,etwas viel musste aber sein^^.


----------



## Freeak (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

*Beverly Hill Cop I*

"Was macht dieser Mann hier?" - "Bluten Sir!"

*Bad Boys- Harte Jungs*

"Maik lass dir was einfallen, wir sind knapp an Straße! - "Wer hat sich diese beschi**ene Straße den Ausgesucht?"


----------



## AeroX (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Dr. House ist bei einer Untersuchung in einer Leichenhalle und schaut in alle Schränke
Cameron: "Was suchen Sie"?
House: "Meine Mutter, sie ist gestern Abend nicht ans Telefon gegangen"


----------



## Piy (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*



Sync schrieb:


> Zwar kein Film aber ne Serie: Big Bang Theory:
> 
> *knock* *knock* *knock* "Penny!" *knock* *knock* *knock* "Penny!" *knock* *knock* *knock* "Penny!"


 [YT]YouTube - ‪TBBT- Penny makes fun of Sheldon‬‏[/YT]


*knock* *knock* *knock* "Penny!" *knock* *knock* *knock* "Sheldon!" *knock* *knock* *knock* "Penny!"
*knock* *knock* *knock* "Sheldon!" *knock* *knock* *knock* "Penny!"

xD



edit: irgendwas hat da nich geklappt  naja, gidf


----------



## Winduser (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Anderes gutes Zitazt aus Sieben:


WAS IST IN DEM PAKET?!?!
WAS IST IN DEM PAKET?!?!


----------



## Winduser (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*



Piy schrieb:


> [YT]YouTube - ‪TBBT- Penny makes fun of Sheldon‬‏[/YT]
> 
> 
> *knock* *knock* *knock* "Penny!" *knock* *knock* *knock* "Sheldon!" *knock* *knock* *knock* "Penny!"
> ...


 

oder einfach YouTube - ‪TBBT- Penny makes fun of Sheldon‬‏


----------



## Painkiller (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: The 13th Floor



> "Also, das ganze Ding hier is was, äh, ein Gigantisches Computerspiel ?" - "Nein, ganz und gar nicht. Das System funktioniert vollkommen eigenständig. Seine Einheiten sind voll ausgestattete selbstständig lernende Cyberwesen." - "Einheiten?" - "Ja, elektronisch simulierte Identitätseinheiten. Sie bevölkern das System. Sie denken, sie arbeiten, sie essen..." - "Sie ****** ?" - "Nun, sagen wir einfach, sie wurden nach unserem Vorbild gestaltet."


 


> "Wieviele von diesen Welten gibt es?" - "Tausende. Aber eure ist die einzige, die jemals eine Simulaion innerhalb der Simulation erschaffen hat. Etwas womit wir niemals rechnen konnten."


 

Transformers -Die Rache-



> "Manchmal findet man dass Ende des Regenbogens und muss feststellen, dass die Kobolde dort eine Bombe versteckt haben...


----------



## Jan565 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Postal:

"Was ist der unterschied zwischen einer Ente?"


----------



## Mr_Blonde (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Die etwas anderen Cops:

Die epische Szene mit Dirty Mike und seinen Boys:

Dirty Mike: Wie gehts Euch Jungs? Wir wollten grad einen kleinen Gangbang in den roten Prius da machen, falls ihr dabei sein wollt...
Allen: Nein und haltet Euch von dem Prius fern, klar?!
Dirty Mike: Okay, ich sag Euch was da abgeht: Ein Haufen notgeiler Obdachloser fingern sich gegenseitig im Popo, reissen in nem fremden Wagen richtig schön das Radio auf und verbringen nen netten Abend zusammen.
Allen: An solchen Gruppenaktivitäten haben wir kein Interesse.
Dirty Mike: Überlegts Euch nochmal! Wir haben ein Glas mit altem Senf und wir haben einen Pudel. Und dann stecken wir uns alle unseren P in unseren A.
Allen: Hey, seid ihr Dirty Mike und seine Boys?
Dirty Mike: Woher wisst ihr wer wir sind?
Allen: Ihr habt ne Nachricht im Wagen hinterlassen!
Terry: Polizei, Arschgesicht!
Dirty Mike: Kacke, da isn Bulle, schnell weg! Kommt schon, nix wie weg Jungs das sind Bullen! Reibt auf dem Weg nochmal Eure Schwänze am Auto!
Allen: Ihr habt meinen wunderschönen Prius geschändet, ihr Schweine!
Dirty Mike: Das war nicht das letzte Mal, dass wir in Deinem Auto Sex hatten!


----------



## Freeak (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

*John Q - Verzweifelte Wut*

"Ich werden meinen Sohn nicht Begraben. - Mein Sohn wird mich Begraben!"

Ein wirklich genialer Film mit einem noch genialeren Denzel Washington. Ich kann den Streifen wirklich jedem Empfehlen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcackzHbBT0


I'm Batman!


----------



## Memphys (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Iron Man 2: "Ich habe erfolgreich den Weltfrieden privatisiert"


----------



## Sperrfeuer (14. Juli 2011)

Der Klassiker schlechthin aus "Das Leben des Brian"

"Zur Kreuzigung?"
"ja"
"2. Tür links, hinten anstellen, jeder nur ein Kreuz"


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Zwar kein Film, dafür das A-Team! 



> B.A. Barakus: "Das ist meine Sprechede Faust, sie heißt KnockOut. Willst du mal mit KnockOut reden Murdock???"


 


> "Ich bin Allergisch gegen Kugeln, vorallem gegen die, die in meine Richtung fliegen!"


 
*Babylon A.D. *



> Rettet den Planeten!Immer wenn ich diesen Aufkleber an einem Auto sehe muss ich lachen. Rettet den Planeten. Wozu denn und vor wem? Vor uns selbst? Was ist denn mit Gott kann der uns nicht helfen? Nein glaube ich nicht. Gott hat uns so viel gegeben um zu sehen was wir daraus machen. Selbst beschissene Laborratten hätten sich besser angestellt. Das leben ist hart


 


> Schwester Rebecca : " Guten Morgen. Sie sind bestimmt Toorop. Ich bin Schwester Rebecca. Als erstes möchte ich ihn 3 einfache Regeln nahelegen , bevor wir unsere Reise antreten."
> 
> Toorop : "Wir? Ich bin hier um ein Mädchen zuholen"
> 
> ...


 
*Band of Brothers*



> "Sieht das Licht etwa grün aus?"
> "Wenn wir noch länger warten gibt es bald kein grünes Licht mehr!"


 


> "Ich schätze die Erinnerung an eine Frage die mir Mein Enkel einmal stellte, als er sagte: Opa, warst du im Krieg ein Held? Opa sagte: Nein, aber ich habe in einer Kompanie von Helden gedient."


 


> "Warum bist du hier?!?"
> "Ich möchte zur Airborne!"
> "Na schön, drei Meilen hoch, und drei Meilen runter, in 15 Minuten!"
> (MG Schütze bleibt stehen)"Ich beobachte sie!!"


----------



## Joker4Life (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

The Tree of Life


"Vater, Mutter ewig ringt ihr in mir und nie hört ihr auf."

"Einestages werden wir fallen und weinen und dann werden wir alles verstehen, alles."

"Wer nicht liebt, dessen Leben fliegt an ihm vorbei."


----------



## wuschi (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Elvis ist nicht tot er ist nur hause gegangen


----------



## lu89 (24. Juli 2011)

Pulp Fiction (eigentlich aber aus der Bibel)

Der Pfad der Gerechten ist zu beiden Seiten gesäumt mit Freveleien der Selbstsüchtigen und der Tyrannei böser Männer. Gesegnet sei der, der im Namen der Barmherzigkeit und des guten Willens die Schwachen durch das Tal der Dunkelheit geleitet. Denn er ist der wahre Hüter seines Bruders und der Retter der verlorenen Kinder. Ich will große Rachetaten an denen vollführen, die da versuchen meine Brüder zu vergiften und zu vernichten, und mit Grimm werde ich sie strafen, daß sie erfahren sollen. Ich sei der Herr, wenn ich meine Rache an ihnen vollstreckt habe.


----------



## Painkiller (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

*ausgrab* 

Film: Bezirk 13 (Ghettogangz)



> Damien: "Keiner tötet einfach 2 Millionen Menschen, nur weil man ihre Probleme nicht lösen kann!"
> Leïto: "Man hat schon 6 Millionen Menschen getötet, nur weil ihr Haare nicht blond und ihre Augen nicht blau waren"


 
Serie: NCIS



> Verschlossen, Boss!" - "Ja, McGee. Das ist sozusagen der springende Punkt bei einer Tür."


 


> "Warum hast nicht einfach mit mir darüber gesprochen, Abby?" - "Es ist so, Gibbs. Ich wollte ihn mir vom Hals halten und nicht, dass Du ihn mit einem Baseballschläger zu Brei prügelst!"


 


> Ducky: "Es gibt eine Möglichkeit die Fingerabdrücke zu ermitteln. Ich brauche eine Unterschrift von dir, Jethro."
> Gibbs: "Warum?"
> Ducky: "Es ist ein unverschämt teures Verfahren, was nur selten funktioniert."
> Gibbs: "Das ist eine Ehe auch."


----------



## ich558 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

"Wieso heiße ich Pluto? Das ist nicht mal ein richtiger Planet!"

"Uranus wär noch verfügbar."
"Haha, lustig hier kam nur Anus an"

Aus MI3


----------



## Painkiller (2. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Collateral 



> ...eines Nachts  wirst du aufwachen, und feststellen, dass es zu spät ist...dass sich  dein Traum in Luft aufgelöst hat. Dein Wunsch wird sich nicht erfüllen,  denn auf einmal bist du alt. Und nichts ist passiert...und es wird auch  nichts mehr passieren, weil du es sowieso nie machen wolltest. Du  schiebst deinen Wunsch in irgendeine Ecke deines Hirns, lehnst dich in  deinen Sessel zurück und lässt dich den Rest deines Lebens vom Fernseher  hypnotisieren."





> "Die meisten Menschen, sagen wir mal in zehn Jahren, werden immer noch  denselben Job machen, im selben Haus wohnen. Nur um sich sicher zu  fühlen. Sie werden nie etwas anderes tun. Zehn Jahre - Wahnsinn. Man du  hast keine Ahnung was in zehn Minuten passieren wird, oder?"





> "Ich hab über diesen Kerl gelesen, der in ner U-Bahn gestorben ist.  Der ist da 6 Stunden rumgefahren bevors irgendjemandem aufgefallen ist.  Seine Leiche reist durch L.A. Menschen steigen ein und aus. Sitzen neben  ihm. Niemand registriert es."





> "Ich hab’ Jazz nie richtig verstanden." - "Die Melodie spielt keine  Rolle. Es geht nicht um Noten. Das was man erwartet. Man improvisiert,  wie heut Nacht."


----------



## trigg2 (2. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Aus Simpsons:

Die Simpsons - "Faust-im-Gesicht" Milhouse - YouTube


----------



## Painkiller (2. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Fight Club



> "Das nennt man Rollenwechsel: Der Film geht nahtlos weiter, und die Zuschauer merken nicht das Geringste."





> "Von dem Geld das wir nicht haben, kaufen wir Dinge die wir nicht brauchen um Leuten zu imponieren die wir nicht mögen."





> "Wir sind `ne Generation von Männern, die von Frauen großgezogen  wurden. Ich frag mich, ob noch `ne Frau wirklich die Antwort auf unsere  Fragen ist."





> "Wissen Sie, warum es an Bord Sauerstoffmasken gibt?" –"Damit man Luft  kriegt." – "Von Sauerstoff wird man high. Bei Stress im Katastrophenfall  wird die Atmung tiefer als sonst. Ganz schnell wird man euphorisch,  gefügig, akzeptiert sein Schicksal. Steht alles hier... Notwasserung mit  900 Kilometern pro Stunde. Ausdruckslose Gesichter, Gelassen wie  Hindu-Kühe."





> "Wussten Sie schon? Benzin und gefrorenes O-Saftkonzentrat zu gleichen Teilen gemischt ergibt Napalm."





> "1. Regel: Ihr verliert kein Wort über den Fight Club.
> 2. Regel: Ihr verliert KEIN WORT über den Fight Club.
> 3. Regel: Wenn jemand Stop ruft, schlappmacht, abklopft, ist der Kampf vorbei.
> 4. Regel: Es kämpfen jeweils nur 2.
> ...


----------



## Joker4Life (2. April 2012)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Film: Identität

"Ich ging die Treppe rauf und sah dort einen Mann, der war nicht da. Er war auch heute nicht mehr dort. Ich wollt, ich wollt er ginge fort."


Film: Die üblichen Verdächtigen

"Der größte Trick, den der Teufel je gebracht hat, war die Welt 
glauben zu lassen, es gäbe ihn gar nicht." 


Film: Blade

"Die Menschen, schau sie dir an. Sie sind wie Vieh. Was macht es
da schon für einen Unterschied wie ihre Rasse zu Ende geht. 
Durch Seuchen, Kriege, Hungersnöte. Die Frage nach der Moral 
stellt sich doch gar nicht. Es ist das Gesetz der natürlichen 
Auslese der wir folgen. Wir sind die neue Rasse." 


Film: Bad Boys 2

"Die über mir reissen mir den Arsch auf, da könnte bequem n 
Vierzigtonner durchfahren!"

"Ich blick bei euch nicht mehr durch. Telefoniert ihr eigentlich 
morgens nach dem Aufstehen? Guten Morgen Marcus, guten Morgen 
Mike. Wie stehts so? Gut... Uuund? Wie wolln wir dem Captain 
das Leben heute zur Hölle machen? Tja, keine Ahnung. Tja ich auch
nicht. Ouuu, heey, diese drei fetten Kerle machen wir einfach kalt
und lassen sie auf der Strasse liegen." - Mike: "Hey, die waren
schon tot, bevor wir sie überfahren haben."

Film: An jedem verdammten Sonntag

"In Schützengräben gibt es keine Atheisten." 

"Wir haben dreimal hintereinander verloren. Ich habe das endgültig 
satt. Ihr nicht? Wem es nicht so geht, der hebt die Hand. Wer es 
vorzieht ein Loser zu sein hebt die Hand. Wer wie ein Schlappschwanz
kneifen will, der hebt die Hand. Was soll das Julian?" ... "Ich 
wollte nicht das sie der einzige Schlappschwanz mit erhobener Hand 
sind, da dachte ich mir ich stehe ihnen bei!"


Film: American History X

"Du mußt die richtigen Fragen stellen." - "Und die wären?" - "Hat
sich durch das was du tust dein Leben gebessert?"

"Hass ist Ballast. Das Leben ist viel zu kurz dafür, dass man immer
wütend ist. Das ist es einfach nicht wert."


So das reicht erstmal.


----------



## Bench89 (17. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

*Herr der Ringe - Die Gefährten*
Gimli: "Ein Zwerg wird von niemandem geworfen"

*Herr der Ringe - Die Zwei Türme*
Aragorn: "Das ist ziemlich weit."
Gimli: "So weit kann ich nicht springen. Du musst mich werfen" ... "Aber sags nicht dem Elb"
Aragorn: "Nicht ein Wort."

Legolas: "Ich könnte es dir beschreiben oder soll ich dir eine Kiste besorgen?"

*Herr der Ringe - Die Rückkehr des Königs*
Gimli: "Der zählt aber trotzdem nur als einer."

Gimli: "Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich einmal Seite an Seite mit einem Elb sterbe."
Legolas: "Wie wäre es Seite an Seite mit einem Freund."

*The Italian Job*
"Ich traue jedem, ich traue nur nicht dem Teufel, der in jedem steckt."


----------



## Painkiller (18. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Film: Lucky # Slevin

Der ganze Film könnte eigentlich zitiert werden. 



> "Ah, Verzeihung, wer sind Sie?" - "Ich bin der Boss." - "Ich dachte er wär' der Boss?!" - "Wieso? Sehen wir uns ähnlich?"





> Boss: „Seit einer auf ihn geschossen hat, ist der alte Slim taub.“





> Boss: „Und da haben Sie noch gedacht, ich wäre er.“ Slevin: „Ich dachte nicht, dass Sie er wären, ich dachte, er wär Sie.“





> Elvis: „Du weißt, was Aufträge sind, oder? Aufträge sind Aufträge.“  Slevin: „Ihnen ist wohl nie beigebracht worden, dass man Wörter nicht  mit sich selbst erklärt.“





> Goodkat: „Charlie Chaplin hat auf ner  Charlie-Chaplin-Doppelgängerveranstaltung in Monte Carlo den dritten  Platz erreicht. Das ist ne Geschichte.“





> Lindsey: „Was ist mit deiner Nase geschehen?“ Slevin: „Die hab ich benutzt, um einem die Faust zu brechen.“





> Rabbi: „Die Glücklosen sind nichts weiter als ein Bezugspunkt für die  Glücklichen, Mr. Fisher. Durch ihr Unglück zeigen sie mir nur mein  Glück. Es ist nur bedauerlich, dass die Glücklichen erst merken, welches  Glück sie hatten, wenn es sie verlässt. Sie zum Beispiel: Gestern sind  Sie besser dran gewesen als heute, aber erst durch den heutigen Tag  merken Sie das, aber gestern ist vorbei und es ist zu spät. Verstehen  sie? Die Leute sind nie glücklich mit dem, was sie haben. Sie wollen  das, was sie mal hatten oder was jemand anders hat.“





> Rabbi: „Mein Vater sagte immer: Wenn dich das erste Mal jemand Ochse  nennt, hau ihm auf die Nase. Wenn dich das zweite Mal jemand Ochse  nennt, nenn ihn Vollidiot. Und wenn dich das dritte Mal jemand Ochse  nennt, dann wird’s wohl Zeit, sich nach nem Kuhstall umzusehen.“





> Slevin: „So’n bisschen wie ein Rabbi, der lieber ein Gangster wär,  und ein Gangster, der lieber ein Rabbi wär. Was steckt dahinter? Die  Nummer, dass das Gras auf der anderen Seite des Zaunes immer grüner ist?  Ich meine, wie rechtfertigen Sie das, Rabbi zu sein und Gangster?“  Rabbi: „Gar nicht. Ich bin ein böser Mensch, der sich nicht damit  aufhält, was wohl gewesen wäre, wenn ich bin, was ich geworden wäre und  nicht geworden wäre. Ich lebe auf beiden Seiten des Zaunes, mein Gras  ist immer grün. Denken Sie daran, Mr. Fisher. Es sind zwei Männer, die  Ihnen gegenüber sitzen, und vor einem sollten Sie verdammt viel Angst  haben, wo ist mein Geld?“





> Slevin: „Warum nennt man ihn den Rabbi?“ Boss: „Weil er ein Rabbi ist.“






> „Was ist ein Kansas City Shuffle?“ Goodkat: „Ein Kansas City Shuffle  ist, wenn alle Welt nach rechts guckt, während du linksrum gehst.“


----------



## Abufaso (24. April 2012)

Ich lese keine Bücher, die Bücher lesen mich.  

Aus: tropic thunder


----------



## Benne74 (26. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

*Captain Future* *- Das Geheimnis der sieben Steine
*Captain Future nachdem er Murara (oder so ähnlich) k.o. gehauen hat: "Sie sind und bleiben eben eine Frau."


----------



## Piy (26. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*



Benne74 schrieb:


> *Captain Future*


 
erste folge:
DER HERRSCHER VON MEGARA! 
 in dieser serie wurde namedropping erfunden!


----------



## Memphys (27. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Die nackte Kanone:

Jane: "Hättest Du noch Lust auf einen Schlummertrunk?"  
Frank: "Ich trinke nie beim Schlafen."

Hocken: "Er war im Rotlichtmillieu."  
Drebin: "Was mag er da nur gesucht haben?"  
Hocken: "Sex, Frank?"  
Drebin: "Nein danke, jetzt nicht!"

Frank: "Von einem Watussi die Eier abgebissen zu bekommen... DAS ist eine Art zu sterben."

Frank: "Hey... sieh Dir DAS an! Der fehlende Beweis im Fall Kessler, mein Gott... Er WAR unschuldig!"  
Ed: "Er war vor zwei Jahren auf dem elektrischen Stuhl."  
Frank: "Naja, wo ist da der Sinn?"

Gangster: "Ich hab eine Nachricht für Sie. Von Vincent Ludwig."  
Frank: "Ich verstehe Sie nicht! Am besten Sie schießen nicht, während Sie reden!"


----------



## Hanzo93 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Die Rechte und Linke Hand des Teufels

1: Deine Mutter ist eine alte Hure
2: Wieso so alt ist sie doch nicht.


----------



## Hanzo93 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Best of Joker (german) - Part 2/2 - YouTube
 hier noch etwas ich meine allerdings die ersten 20 sekunden.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Film: Das beste kommt zum Schluss



> "Es ist schwer das Leben eines Menschen in seiner Bedeutung zu  beurteilen. Einige würden sagen, man misst es an denen die man  zurücklässt. Einige meinen man misst es am Glauben oder an der Liebe.  Andere wiederum sagen, das Leben hätte nicht die geringste Bedeutung.  Ich, ich glaube man misst sich an den Menschen, die sich ihrerseits an  einem selbt messen."





> Edward:"Du verscheisserst mich!"
> Carter:"Nein das übernehmen die Katzen für mich."





> "Sag mal, wie viel Geld hast du eigentlich?"
> "Hat dir nie jemand gesagt das es unhöflich ist, andere Leute nach ihrem Geld zu fragen?"
> "Ich kannte noch keinen, bei dem sich die Frage gelohnt hätte."






> Carter: "Mein Philosophie-Professor stellte uns im 1. Semester eine  Aufgabe. Er nannte sie: die "Löffelliste". wir sollten eine Liste  von  allem schreiben, was wir in unserem Leben tun wollten, bevor.."
> Edward: ".. bevor wir den Löffel abgeben."
> Carter: "..ja."
> Edward: "Sehr drollig.."
> ...





> "Du hast gar keine Angst vor dem Sprung. Du hast Angst davor, dass dein Fallschirm nicht aufgeht"


----------



## Benne74 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

*Herr der Ringe - Die Gefährten*
Bilbo Beutlin: "Ich kenne die Hälfte von euch nicht halb so gut, wie ich es gern möchte, und ich mag weniger als die Hälfte von euch auch nur halb so gern, wie ihr es verdient."

*Das Leben des Brian*
Pilatus: "Weißt du, solche Purchen cheinen hier unperechenpar prutal vorzugehen. Plutberaucht." 
Zenturio: "Oh, äh. Ich glaube geraucht hat er auch."

Pilatus: "Also: tu pist ein Tefitist."
Brian: "Ich pisse was?"


----------



## Eol_Ruin (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Sanctuary - Season 4 - Episode 9


> *Nikola Tesla*:  So if an immortal vampire dies in a virtual world...
> *Helen Magnus*:  Does he make a sound?


Ist zwar nur für Serienkenner witzig - aber ich hab mich nicht mehr eingekriegt


----------



## Klarostorix (21. Mai 2012)

Sprich zu der Hand - Terminator III


----------



## marcus022 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Scully zu Mulder: "Mulder, es fallen Frösche vom Himmel."
Mulder: "Tja, ihre Fallschirme haben sich wohl nicht geöffnet"


Der Große Crash

Tight zu Rogers: "Das hier ist erst der Anfang"
Rogers: "Es ist der Anfang weil sie damit anfangen"


----------



## AchtBit (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Turbo zu Boyka: 'Da wo ich herkomm, musstest du für jede Schei$$e bezahlen'
Boyka zu Turbo: 'Da wo ich herkomm, musstest du für gar nichts zahlen, dafür war alles Schei$$e'


----------



## orca113 (6. Juli 2012)

Dialog in Blues Brothers:

"Sche55e"
"was?"
"ne Streife"
"Nein"
"doch"
"Schei55e"


----------



## meekee7 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Aus Rubber:


> Wieso ist in Spielbergs Film ET eigentlich der Außerirdische braun? [Dramaturgische Pause] Reine Willkür. Und wieso verlieben sich die beiden Hauptrollen in Love Story so wahnsinnig ineinander? Reine Willkür. Und wieso wird in Oliver Stones JFK das Attentat auf den Präsidenten von einem völlig fremden begangen? Reine Willkür. In dem hervorragenden Chainsaw Massacre von Tobe Hooper sieht man nie wie sich die Leute mal ins Badezimmer begeben um sich die Hände zu waschen obwohl das nur normal wäre, wieso? Völlig reine Willkür. Ich versteh auch Der Pianist von Polański nicht, da lebt der Kerl wie ein Penner und muss sich verkriechen obwohl er fantastisch Klavier spielt, einmal mehr kann ich nur sagen: reine Willkür.
> Ich könnte noch stundenlang solche Beispiele bringen, eine endlose Liste. Sie haben vielleicht nie darüber nachgedacht, aber jeder große Film, und zwar ausnahmslos, enthält immer das Element reine Willkür. Wissen Sie wieso? Weil im Leben sehr vieles einfach rein willkürlich verläuft. Wieso sehen wir die Luft um uns herum nicht? Reine Willkür. Wieso denken wir die ganze Zeit? Reine Willkür. Wieso lieben manche Leute Würstchen während andere sie nicht ausstehen können? Reine bes****ene Willkür. Ladies, Gentleman, der Film den Sie gleich sehen werden ist eine Hommage an die reine Willkür, das wohl stärkste Stilelement aller Zeiten.


Diese Rede wird am Anfang des Films gehalten und während des Abspanns nochmal wiederholt. Dazu vielleicht diese Filmkritik Hommage an die reine Willkür: Rubber - Folge der Spur des Killers - n-tv.de

Aus Spione wie wir


> Mit Ihrer Handlungsweise riskieren Sie den Untergang der gesamten Menschheit!
> Um den American Way of Life zu erhalten werde ich dieses Risiko gerne eingehen.


----------



## Clawhammer (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

- Nichts ist so wie es scheint - Al Pacino

- Es gibt kein nichts unendliches, ausser die Dummheit der Menschheit - Unbekannt


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Die Nacht des Jägers: "Wo ist das Geld versteckt?"

Hector - Ritter ohne Furcht und Tadel: "Guter Braten - gut beraten!"

M*A*S*H (Film net die Serie!): "Man kann doch keinen Martini ohne Oliver trinken! Das ist ja der reinste Kulturbolschewismus!"


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Das ist witzig 

Wohin mit dem ****************** ? - YouTube


----------



## Falcony6886 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

"Ich spür die Gier, die Gier, nach Tempo in mir!" (Top Gun)


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

"Wenn ich deine Meinung wissen will, dann pruegele ich sie aus dir raus!" (Chuck Norris in Cusack - Der Schweigsame)


----------



## Klarostorix (28. Juli 2012)

Sprich zu der Hand!


----------



## Painkiller (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


> "Wir können hier nicht halten, das ist Fledermausland!"


----------



## debalz (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

_"I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. Attack ships on fire  off  the shoulder of Orion. I've watched C-beams glitter in the dark  near the  Tannhauser Gate. All those moments will be lost in time, like  tears in  rain. Time to die."(Roy, Blade Runner)_


----------



## MasterMystery (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Film: Ritter der Kokusnuss

SR: An mir kommt niemand vorbei!
KA: Was?
SR: Ich sagte, an mir kommt niemand vorbei!
KA: Schon Schiller sagte: Durch diese kalte Hose wird er kommen, ich muss passieren.
SR: Dann werdet ihr sterben.

SR: Der schwarze Ritter
KA: König Arthus

Der schwarze Ritter - YouTube


----------



## MOD6699 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Aus einem Jugendfilm den ich nur einmal gesehen habe aber niemehr vergessen konnte...

Sindbads Abenteuer oder so^^ mit Lou Ferrengis oder wie der heisst.

Der hatte da sonen "kleinwüchsingen" an Bord der ihm immer alles nachgequatscht hat dann meitne Sindbad

*"Wenn ich nen Papagei will dann kauf ich mir einen"*

Ich lag da echt flach


----------



## BananenZaun (31. Juli 2012)

"Das Leben ist wie eine Schachtel Pralinen, man weiß nie was drin' ist"

Aus dem Film "Forrest Gump"


----------



## MOD6699 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Herr der Ringe Die Rückkehr des Königs - Gimli: "Was kümmert uns das? Soll er da bleiben soll er verfaulen"


----------



## Painkiller (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Happy New Year



> "Manche Leute behaupten, es gäbe nichts Schönes mehr auf der Welt.  Keine Magie. Wieso kommt dann die ganze Welt in dieser einen Nacht  zusammen, um die Hoffnung für ein neues Jahr zu feiern?"





> "Ich mein, da gehst du n Stück Pizza essen und begegnest womöglich der  einen! Weißt du wie man sowas nennt?" - "Wahnsinn?" - "Nein, nicht  Wahnsinn, sondern Glücksfund. Und mit so nem Glücksfund scherzt man  nicht."


----------



## debalz (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Alien 2:
_Drake:"Hey Vasquez, bist Du schonmal für nen Mann gehalten worden?" 
Vasquez: "Nein, und Du?"_
(die zwei mit der "M56 Smartgun")


----------



## marcus022 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

@ debalz

Vielmehr stellte Hudson diese Frage Vasquez. Nachdem sie dann antwortete (...) gab sie Drake nen festen Handshake und Drake sagte zu ihr: "Vasquez, ganz schön cool bist du." 


mfg





Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> "Wenn ich deine Meinung wissen will,  dann pruegele ich sie aus dir raus!" (Chuck Norris in Cusack - Der  Schweigsame)


 

Chuck is the best. Chuck sucht auch das Heu um der Nadel


----------



## debalz (1. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*



> Vielmehr stellte Hudson diese Frage Vasquez. Nachdem sie dann antwortete  (...) gab sie Drake nen festen Handshake und Drake sagte zu ihr:  "Vasquez, ganz schön cool bist du."


uups - korrekt!  (ist schon eine Weile her..) 

werde ihn mir demnächst nochmal anschauen!

edit: eins hab ich noch!
Terminator1:
_"He Mann, hast du da ne tote Katze drin, oder was?"
T101: Mögliche Antworten: "ja, nein, was?,
 verschwinden sie bitte,
 bitte kommen sie später wieder,
 f*** dich selber du Arschloch!"
T101: "F*** dich selber du Arschloch!"_


----------



## Painkiller (1. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Film: Bezirk 13 (Ghettogangz)



> Damien: "Das ist unmöglich! Niemand tötet 2 Millionen Menschen, weil man ihre Probleme nicht lösen kann!"
> Leïto: "Man hat sogar schon 6 Millionen umgebracht, weil sie keine blonden Haare und blauen Augen hatten"


Der Blutige Pfad Gottes II:



> "Erin go bragh? Was zum Teufel heißt das?" - "Das ist irisch für: Ihr seid im Arsch!"





> Connor: "Bist du bereit für diese Sche!ße, geliebter Bruder?" Murphy: "Geben wir der rohen Gewalt eine Chance."


----------



## paco.g (1. August 2012)

Wurde bestimmt schon mal genannt, aber ist trotzdem lustig. Aus Rambo 3:

Afghane: was ist das?
Rambo: blaues licht.
Afghane: was macht es?
Rambo: es leuchtet blau!

Finde ich super, ist ne coole Szene


----------



## Darkknightrippper (1. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

"Wisst ihr warum eine Waffe besser ist als eine Frau? "
"Keine Ahnung."
"Für ne Waffe gibts Schalldämpfer."
_aus Shoot'Em Up_


----------



## MOD6699 (1. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Eigentlich könnte man hier den ganze Film "Lock Out" einfügen weil der so voller dämlicher Machosprüche ist ^^

Sie: "wie soll ich sie dann ansprechen?"

Er: "am besten gar nicht"

oder als sie angeschossen wurde gibt er ihr ein Mittel das die Muskeln erschlaffen lässt und fragt: "Auch was in den Mund?"


----------



## robbe (1. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

So ziemlich jeder Spruch aus Pulp Fiction ist absolut genial. Wobei das meiste ja eher Dialoge zwischen den Personen sind:

Vince: "Oh Mann, ich hab Marvin ins Gesicht geschossen!" 
Jules: "Warum tust Du denn  so was?!"
Vince: "War doch nicht Absicht, war nen Unfall." 
Jules: "Ich hab ne  Menge verrückten Sche*ß in meiner Zeit gesehn, aber..." 
Vince: "Reg Dich ab,  Mann. Ich hab Dir gesagt, es war ein Unfall. Du bist wahrscheinlich  über nen Hubbel gefahrn!"


Jules: "Hey verdammte Sche*ße, was hast du mit seinem Handtuch gemacht!?"
 Vince: "Mir die Griffel abgetrocknet!"
 Jules: "Ja du hättest sie vorher waschen sollen!"
 Vince: "Du hast doch wohl gesehen, wie ich sie gewaschen hab!"
 Jules: "Ich hab gesehen, wie du sie nass gemacht hast!"
 Vince: "Ich hab sie gewaschen! Dieser Sche*ß geht einfach schwer ab! Wenn er  ein bisschen Schmierseife hätte, dann wärs vielleicht besser gegangen!"
 Jules: "Ich hab dieselbe Seife benutzt wie du und als ich fertig war, sah das  Handtuch nicht aus wie ne gottverdammte Monatsbinde!!"




Vincent: "Oh mein Gott, das ist ein verdammt guter Milchshake."  
Mia: "Hab ich doch gesagt."   
Vincent: "Ich weiß nicht, ob er 5 Dollar wert ist, aber er ist verdammt gut!"






Vince: "Willst du ein bisschen Speck?" 
Jules: "Nein, Mann. Ich esse kein Schwein." 
Vince: "Bist du Jude?" 
Jules: "Nein, ich bin kein Jude. Ich steh nur nicht auf Schwein. Das ist alles." 
Vince: "Wieso nicht?" 
Jules: "Schweine sind dreckige Viecher. Ich ess keine dreckigen Viecher." 
Vince: "Ja, aber Speck ist was feines. Kotelett ist auch was feines." 
Jules: "Hey! Kanalratte schmeckt vielleicht wie Kürbisskuchen, aber ich wird's nie erfahren, denn ich fress die dreckigen Viecher nicht. Ein Schwein schläft und vögelt in seiner eigenen Sche*ße. Das ist ein schmutziges Tier. Ich esse nichts was nicht genug Verstand hat sich aus seinen Fäkalien zu erheben." 
Vince: "Was ist mit einem Hund? Ein Hund frisst seine eigenen Fäkalien." 
Jules: "Ein Hund esse ich auch nicht." 
Vince: "Ja, aber du hältst doch nicht einen Hund für ein schmutziges Tier?" 
Jules: "Ich würde nicht soweit gehen, Hunde Drecksviecher zu nennen, aber sie sind ganz bestimmt schmutzig. Trotzdem hat ein Hund Persönlichkeit und Persönlichkeit macht ne vieles wieder wett. 
Vince: "Ah, nach der Definition würde ein Schwein, wenn es etwas mehr Persönlichkeit hätte aufhören ein Drecksvieh zu sein. Ist das wahr?" 
Jules: "Ja, aber dann müssten wir schon über ein sehr charmantes Schwein reden. Ich meine, dann müsste es schon 10mal mehr Charme haben als Ms Piggy. Klar, was ich meine?"






Mr Wolf: "Mein Name ist Mr. Wolf, ich löse Probleme."

Das könnte man ewig fortführen, den Film muss man einfach gesehen haben.


----------



## Painkiller (2. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Film: Reservoir Dogs



> Mr. Pink: "Weisst du was das ist? Das ist die kleinste Violine der Welt - die spielt nur für die Kellnerin."





> "Jeder kann mal in Panik geraten, einfach jeder. Wenn etwas schief  läuft, gerät man eben in Panik, ganz egal wer man ist oder wo man  herkommt. Die Panik darf aber nur in deinem Kopf stattfinden, und nur  da, verstehst du? Aber innerhalb der nächsten paar Sekunden bekommst du  die Situation langsam wieder in den Griff. Du setzt dich damit  auseinander, doch du kommst doch nicht auf die Idee, die Leute  umzubringen."





> "Ich will euch "nen Witz erzählen: Fünf Kerle sitzen in"ner Zelle. In  Sankt Quentin. Fragen sich, wie zum Teufel sie da rein kamen. "Was haben  wir falsch gemacht? Was hätten wir besser machen können?" Und dann  natürlich: "Es war deine Schuld, seine Schuld, meine Schuld." Dieser  ganze Scheiß. Irgendwann denkt sich einer von denen: "Hey, Moment mal.  Als wir damals das Ding geplant haben, haben wir nur rumgesessen und  Witze erzählt." Habt ihr mich verstanden?"





> "Hier sind eure Namen: Mr. White, Mr. Blue, Mr. Blonde, Mr. Brown und  Mr. Pink." - "Warum bin ich Mr. Pink?" - "Weil du ne Schwuchtel bist,  darum!"





> "Verdammt! Hey kommt schon! Hört auf! Sind wir hier etwa auf einem  Spielplatz, oder was? Bin ich hier etwa der einzige Profi? Ihr  Scheißkerle verhaltet euch wie ein Haufen bescheuerter N!gger. Wollt ihr  etwa N!gger sein? Die wollen sich nämlich auch immer gegenseitig  umbringen."


----------



## KratzeKatze (3. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Lucky # Slevin: _"Ich dachte, du wärst viel grösser." - "Ich bin eben klein für meine Grösse."


_


----------



## Uziflator (4. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*



> Wenn du den Schall des Donners hörst, mach dir nicht ins Hemd, schnapp deinen Donnerbudy und sing ganz ungehemd:"F*** dich Donner leck mich doch am Sack, du A.rschloch kannst mir gar nichts, du bist nur Gottes kack!


Aus Ted xD


----------



## Painkiller (6. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Taxi 4



> "Haben Sie Taxis bei der Polizei?" - "Nein, der gehört eher zur Luftwaffe."





> "Uhrenvergleich!" - "16:20 Uhr." - "5 nach 12. Perfekt!"





> "Aus dir wär'n guter Bulle geworden." - "War das jetzt 'ne Beleidigung oder 'n Kompliment?"




Taxi 3



> "Schnalln Sie sich an, ich werd in den dritten Gang schalten müssen."





> "Na endlich, ich dachte schon die wärn eingepennt, die Jungs." - "Das  isn Polizeiwagen?!?" - "ja, aber das müssen Sie nicht so ernst nehmen, das  istn Kumpel von mir. Wir vertreiben uns so die Zeit."



Taxi 2



> "Moment, sind wir schon auf der Autobahn!?" - "Nein, aber hier muss  ich nicht mehr im zweiten Gang fahren." - "Jetzt wird mir klar warum Sie  Krankenwagen fahren... Eine Katastrophe."


----------



## debalz (7. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Platoon:

_"Ausreden sind wie Arschlöcher, Taylor.
Jeder besitzt sowas."_


----------



## Painkiller (8. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Film: Shooter



> "Den Hund eines Mannes zu töten bedeutet hier, sie sterben auch! Und der Sheriff würde mir sogar noch recht geben."





> "Ihre Distanzschüsse wurden nie bestätigt." "Tja, weil sie grundsätzlich  in Gegenden abgefeuert werden, in denen man ungern rumläuft, um sie zu  bestätigen. Aber das ist nur ein Schreibtischhengst-Problem."





> „Colonel, Ihr moralischer Kompass ist so im Arsch, ich wäre geschockt, wenn Sie auch nur den Weg zum Parkplatz finden würden!“


----------



## ich558 (8. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Typ: Und sie denken, sie haben das Zeug dazu?
Ted: Ich sag dir was ich hab: Mundgeruch von der Muschi deiner Alten!
Typ: Sie haben den Job.
Ted: Schei ße!


----------



## Painkiller (8. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Film: Berlin Calling ()



> "ich muss sagen hier Frühstück gefällt mir richig gut, aber warm is did bei ihnen...merken sie is voll...eine Hitze hier..."





> Ickarus:"Na ja, das is' wahrscheinlich eher wat für 'n Dancefloor, nich' für de Klapse, hm?
> Prof. Dr. Petra Paul: Ich empfinde das eher als dunkel, fast depressiv.





> Prof. Dr. Petra Paul:"Wie geht es Ihnen?"
> Ickarus:"Schräge Abfahrt gestern."
> Prof. Dr. Petra Paul:"Wie meinen Sie das?"
> Ickarus:"Ja, normalet Ecstasy wat dit nich'. Böse Pille war dit. Jans  fieset Ding. Mann ey, ich hab so jeschwitzt, ey, wie noch nie. Teilweise  richtich Angst bekomm'."
> ...





> Ickarus:"Piet, wat machst'n da? - Mann, wat suchst du denn?"
> Piet:"Ich suche mein USA-T-Shirt!"
> Ickarus:"Welchet Shirt?"
> Piet:"Mein USA-T-Shirt! Das is' weg!"
> Ickarus:"Piet, dein USA-Shirt hast du an."


----------



## Joker4Life (26. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Smokin Aces geiler Film^^

"Buddy 'Aces' Israel, Falschspieler, Illusionist... Arschloch,  Schwachkopf... fünfmaliger Vegas-Showmann des Jahres. Aus irgend einem  Grund lieben die Mafiosi ihn."

"Als er in Nordirland im Knast saß, hat er sich seine Fingerkuppen bis  auf die Knochen abgenagt, damit ihm Interpol nicht anhand der  Fingerabdrücke identifizieren konnte."

"Das sind völlig durchgeknallte Neonazi Arschlöcher die aus 'Mein Kampf'  zitieren können, als wärs 'Der Zauberer von Oz'. Sie sind brutaler als  die Hunnen, dümmer als ******* und diese Stumpfhirne rasten schon bei  der kleinsten Provokation total aus!"

Buddy: "Tu mir einen Gefallen, okay, erklär mir, was das ist?"  
Hugo: "Was meinen Sie?"  
Buddy: "Sieh Dir den Kragen von diesem Mantel an. Wonach sieht das aus? Der Fleck da!"  
Hugo: "Eh... keine Ahnung, eine Zimtschnecke?"  
Buddy: "Zimtschnecke? Ein Schnecke mit Zimt? Dasse sieht aus wie  ******, osteuropäisches ******! Das sieht aus, als hätte irgendein  Vollidiot seine ganze Ladung auf ein 12.000 Dollar Kalbsledermantel  geschossen. Das Dumme ist, es handelt sich um meinen 12.000 Dollar  Kalbsledermantel! Also, Du hast das ******, okay, Du hast das männliche  Ejakulat, das inzwischen 7 Stunden lang eindringen konnte, okay, das  tief in die verdammten Gewebefasern einsickern konnte..."  
Hugo: "Wenn sie wollen, bringe ich in Reinigung?"  
Buddy: "Und wozu? Sollen die ihn verbrennen? Hugo, es gibt kein  einziges verdammtes Waschpulver oder chemisches Reinigungsmittel, das  diesen Fleck wegkriegt! Es gibt Dreck! Da kann man nur sagen, den  bekommt man nicht mehr weg."  
Hugo: "Wollen Sie, dass ich mich entschuldige?"  
Buddy: "Nur wenn du es ganz ehrlich meinst..."  
Hugo: "Es tut mir seehrr leid."  
Buddy: "Bist Du ein überdimensionaler Vollidiot?"  
Hugo: "Das bin ich."

Beanie: "Hey, mir war gar nicht klar, wie breit ich gewesen sein muss,  jetzt seh ich, wie Du wirklich aussiehst. In weniger als sechs  verfickten Stunden hast Du Dich von Beyonce in einen BigFoot verwandelt."   
Frau: "**** Dich, *********************!"   
Beanie: "Hey, das haben wir schon durch, *****! Raus hier!"

Buddy: Was siehst du hier vor dir? 
          Du siehst exakt das, was ich dich sehen lassen will und sonst gar nichts!
          Das ist die Illusion, Ivy, das ist die Lüge, die ich dir vorgaukle, die  die Magie in diesem Moment ermöglicht - in dem Bruchteil einer Sekunde.
          Aber ich sehe hinter dieses Mistding und ich weiss, dass das alles nur Betrug ist.
Ivy    : Ja, du erzählst bloss Lügen!
Buddy: Aber ich kann sie formen, ich kann sie verändern, ich kann sie so real machen wie diesen Raum hier.
          Und deshalb bin ich so viel wert und deshalb bist du es nicht.


----------



## Al3x (27. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

"The paveway was his enemy!"

Red Heat


----------



## Painkiller (27. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Film: The Avengers



> "Bisschen was verpasst haben Sie schon. Ich mein... während Ihrer Zeit als Captain Iglu."





> "Eine Organisation intelligenter Leute fürchtet Intelligenz? Auf lange Sicht unklug."





> "Ich glaube, so schnell kann mich nichts mehr überraschen." - "10 Dollar, dass sie sich irren."





> Bruce Banner über Loki: "Der Typ tickt nicht richtig. Man riecht förmlich, dass er wahnsinnig ist."
> Thor: "Hüte Deine Zunge! Loki mag irrsinnig sein, aber er ist aus Asgard und er ist mein Bruder!"
> Black Widow: "Er hat 80 Menschen in 2 Tagen getötet!"
> Thor: "Er wurde adoptiert!"





> Captain America: "Ein grosser Mann in ner Rüstung. Nehmen Sie sie weg, was sind Sie dann?"
> Iron Man: "Genie, Milliardär, Playboy, Philanthrop."





> Captain America: "Wir brauchen einen Angriffsplan, Stark!"
> Iron Man: "Ich habe einen Plan: Angriff."





> Iron Man(zu Bruce): "Sie sollten mal in meinen Tower kommen. Da werden Sie grün vor Neid."





> Ironman zu Hawkeye "Aber gut festhalten, Legolas!"





> Stark: "Der da spielt 'n Ballerspiel! Dachte, wir merken's nicht. Haben wir aber."


----------



## Uziflator (27. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

The Avengers



> Loki:»Ich habe eine Armee!« – Iron Man: »Wir haben einen Hulk.«





> Iron Man: Was ist passiert? Sagt mir nicht, dass mich einer geküsst hat





> Loki: Wenn es keine Umstände macht, dann nehme ich jetzt den Drink.





> Shield Agent schießt auf Hulk:"Ziel anvisiert. Ziel beschossen. ZIEL WIRD SAUER!!!"





> Tony : Dr. Banner, ich bin ein Fan ihrer Arbeit. Besonders faszieniert es mich wie sie die Kontrolle verlieren & zu einem großen Hässlich Wutmonster werden.


----------



## orca113 (27. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Jagd Auf Roter Oktober



> ...Hey Commander, sie fliegen wohl nicht gerne was?; och das ist noch gar nichts.Sie hätten mal vor fünf oder sechs Monaten dabei sein sollen.Hui das war ne Mords-kotzerei: Wir sind in einem Hagelsturm über dem Japanischen Meer geflogen.Da haben sich alle die Eingeweide rausgekotzt. Der Pilot hat seinen Lunch über die Cockpitscheibe gespritzt und ich über das Funkgerät, das war total im Eimer!. Hier wollen sie mal abbeissen?...


----------



## marcus022 (28. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

@orca113

die Szene ist natürlich viel witziger wenn man noch sieht wie Ryan im Sitz (wie ein Schlückchen Wasser) hängt und darum kämpft nicht gleich das Bewusstsein zu verlieren. 


@Painkiller

Ja in diesem Film kommt ein Knaller nach dem nächsten. Einfach gut


----------



## orca113 (28. September 2012)

Hi Marcus


Jo das ist sooo geil... Wie der da in seinen Riegel beißt und dann der Plauderton! Hammer!


----------



## Kusanar (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*



> In diesem Moment hatte Ich nur einen Gedanken. Ich dachte, der im Zimmer nebenan, der isst bestimmt nur mit einem Stäbchen.





> Lache und die ganze Welt lacht mit Dir. Weine und Du weinst allein.



aus "Oldboy", was sonst


----------



## orca113 (5. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Mal ne Frage zu einem Zitat:

In Sherlock Holmes (2009) sagt die eine Olle zu Sherlock: "Bist du immer so misstrauisch?"

darauf er: "Soll ich darauf chronologisch oder alphabethisch antworten?"

Wie soll ich das bitte verstehen? Haltet mich niht für doof aber ich kann da keinen Witz drin finden odder einen Sinn.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (5. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*



orca113 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zu einem Zitat:
> 
> In Sherlock Holmes (2009) sagt die eine Olle zu Sherlock: "Bist du immer so misstrauisch?"
> darauf er: "Soll ich darauf chronologisch oder alphabethisch antworten?"
> ...


 
Wahrscheinlich will er damit andeuten dass sie ihn schön öfters belogen/hintergangen hat.
Und er fragt ob er diese Vorfälle in der zeitlichen Abfolge aufzählen soll oder in alphabetischer Reihenfolge (z.B. "B" wie "bestohlen", "H" wie "hintergangen", etc...)


----------



## S!lent dob (5. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Showmaster: "Mit wem würden Sie lieber die Nacht verbringen?
A: Ihre Frau oder 
B:..."
 Al Bundy: "B!!"


----------



## Eol_Ruin (5. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Mein Lieblingszitat aus ESNF:

Al versucht ein zerissenes Nacktposter wieder zusammenzusetzen:
*Al*: "Peggy, ist das eine Brust oder ein Ellbogen?"
*Peggy*: "Du weißt es wirklich nicht oder?"


----------



## debalz (5. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Casablanca (H.Bogart): “Ein kluger Mann widerspricht seiner Frau nicht. Er wartet bis sie es selbst tut.”


----------



## orca113 (5. November 2012)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich will er damit andeuten dass sie ihn schön öfters belogen/hintergangen hat.
> Und er fragt ob er diese Vorfälle in der zeitlichen Abfolge aufzählen soll oder in alphabetischer Reihenfolge (z.B. "B" wie "bestohlen", "H" wie "hintergangen", etc...)



So war auch meine Idee. Aber es ist arg kryptisch thx


----------



## Eol_Ruin (7. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Letzte *Castle *Folge (S05E06):
Story: Mord auf einer SciFi-Messe

*Becket*: "There's been a murder here."
*Castle*: "Here at SupernovaCon?"
*Becket*: "Mm-hmm."
*Castle*: "Shiny" 
.
.
*Castle*: "I mean, they were canceled over a decade ago after 12 episodes, which was 12 episodes too many."
.
.
*Castle*: "I'm a fan of good Sci-Fi .. "Star Trek," "Battlestar," that Joss Whedon show."

Es gab ja schon viele Firefly-Jokes bei Castle - aber diese Episode schlägt alles


----------



## debalz (7. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

The Simpsons Movie:"Spiderpig Spiderpig does whatever a Spider pig does! Can he swing from a web? No he can't he´s a pig!"


----------



## Painkiller (7. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Serie: Ein Käfig voller Helden



> Klink: "Schulz! Die Tore zu, der Krieg geht weiter!"



Film: Bube, Dame, König, grAS



> Eddy: "Da wäre noch eine Sache. Sie sind bewaffnet!"
> Soap: "Bewaffnet? Augenblick! Was meinst du denn damit? Bewaffnet womit?"
> Eddy: "Mit Mundgeruch, farbenfroher Sprache und Wattekügelchen! Was denkst Du, womit die bewaffnet sind? Mit Knarren, Du Ei!"





> "Das ist Barry, der Baptist. Er sorgt dafür, dass die administrative Seite des Geschäfts harmonisch verläuft."


----------



## debalz (8. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

R.I.P. Leslie Nielsen

aus: "Die nackte Kanone"

- Frank: "Ein Fallschirm, der sich nicht öffnet. Unter die rasselnden  Raupen eines Panzers zu geraten. Die Eier von einem Watussi abgebissen  zu bekommen, so möchte ich mal sterben!"

- "Ich glaube wir können den Arm ihres Mannes retten, Mrs. Nordberg. Wo wollen Sie ihn hingeschickt haben?"

- "Er war im Rotlichtbezirk." "Was hat er da Gesucht?" "Sex Frank?" "Jetzt nicht Ted. Wir müssen arbeiten!"

- (Nordberg will Frank etwas unter Schmerzen erklären) „Boot!“ - „Ja, wenn  es dir besser geht, fahr´n wir zusammen mit dem Boot raus.“ - „Nein,  Schiff 'I love you'“ - „Äh, ich liebe dich auch, Nordberg.“ - „Drogen!“ -  „Schwester, der man hat Schmerzen!“ - „Nein, Kokain!“ - „Nordberg, das  ist nicht so einfach. Du musst mir Zeit geben!“

-


----------



## inzpekta (9. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Seit ich diese Folge gesehen habe (Ja, ich bin alt )hat sich mir dieser Dialog eingebrannt:
Aus der Serie Moonlighting-Das Modell und der Schnüffler.

David Edison (Bruce Willis) und Maddy Hayes (Cybill Shepherd) wollen auf ein Bankett und scheitern am Türsteher:



> Türsteher (Finster dreinblickend mit dunkler Sonnenbrille und Klemmbrett):
> Ihre Namen bitte.
> 
> Bruce:
> ...


----------



## orca113 (9. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*



inzpekta schrieb:


> Seit ich diese Folge gesehen habe (Ja, ich bin alt )hat sich mir dieser Dialog eingebrannt:
> Aus der Serie Moonlighting-Das Modell und der Schnüffler.
> 
> David Edison (Bruce Willis) und Maddy Hayes (Cybill Shepherd) wollen auf ein Bankett und scheitern am Türsteher:




Hammer!!!! WIe geil ist das denn!? Das muß ich mir angucken!!!!


----------



## inzpekta (9. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Leider nur in Englisch:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fT4LqmyjexA


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

"Das müssen Irre sein!"

"Irre explodieren nicht, wenn das Sonnenlicht sie trifft, ganz egal wie Irre sie sind!"

- From Dusk till dawn


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Bei den Nackte Kanonen Filmen liege ich jedes Mal am Boden. Da reicht nur: "Frank Debin, Spezialeinheit!"


----------



## Eol_Ruin (10. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Bei den Nackte Kanonen Filmen liege ich jedes Mal am Boden. Da reicht nur: "Frank *Debin*, Spezialeinheit!"



Da würd ich mich auch niederlegen


----------



## BlackNeo (12. November 2012)

Zwar kein Film, aber egal 
Wer's errät ist echt gut 

"Ihr wollt meinen Schatz? Den könnt ihr haben. Sucht ihn doch! Irgendwo habe ich den größten Schatz der Welt versteckt."


----------



## Painkiller (13. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Viel zu leicht. 

Gol D. Roger, der König der Piraten. Gesagt wurde dieser Satz von ihm, kurz vor seiner Hinrichtung auf dem Schafott in Logue Town.


@ Topic

One Piece:



> Natürlich habe ich keine Ahnung, wie man Schwerter benutzt.
> Und vom Navigieren verstehe ich auch nichts.
> Ich hab auch nicht den geringsten Schimmer vom Kochen.
> Ich kann nicht mal Schwindeln.
> ...





> Eines Tages werde ich eine Crew finden, die besser ist als Deine!
> Ich werde den tollsten Schatz der ganzen Welt finden!!
> Und dann werde ich der König der Piraten sein!!
> 
> -Monkey D. Ruffy-


----------



## Skipper81Ger (10. Dezember 2012)

Gestern bei "die etwas anderen cops" (viele lustige Sprüche und Szenen)

Am Ende als den bösen die Handschellen angelegt werden sagt ein cop: "ich hoffe ihr steht auf knast Essen, ...und p.e.n.i.s."
Ich musste lachen


----------



## Winduser (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Wenn ich dich reden hören will steck ich dir meine Hand in den Hintern und benutz dich als Handpuppe 


Oder 
"Einfach auf das Gebüsch zielen" (und sprangen in den Tod) 
Auch aus die etwas anderen cops


----------



## inzpekta (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Nix los hier?

Vier Fäuste fuer ein Hallelujah

Trinity (Terence Hill) gegen Wildcat Hendricks (Tony Norton)



> Wildcat: Der Drink den du brauchen wirst der geht auf mich
> Geht zum Tresen
> Wildcat: Denn weißt du...Blei im Magen tut weniger weh wenn es mit Whisky verbunden ist.
> Trinity zum Barkeeper: Sieh mal an... Dann gib mal dem Meister mit der schwarzen Krempe nen doppelten...dann spürst du gar nichts.


----------



## orca113 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Doc Schultz und Django kurz vor der Hinrichtung vom letzten Britle Bruder



> Doc Schulz: Is er`s bestimmt?
> Django: Ja
> Doc Schulz: Definitiv?
> Django: Ich weiß nich
> ...


*Paaaaf!*

So geil...


----------



## Painkiller (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Film: I, Robot



> "Bitte sagen Sie mir, dass das Ding nicht mit Benzin läuft! Benzin explodiert falls Sie das nicht wissen!"





> "Hatschi: ... ah... tschuldigung... ich bin allergisch gegen Bullshit"





> "Ich dachte du wärst tot?" – "Technisch gesehen war ich nie lebendig, aber ich danke Ihnen für Ihre Anteilnahme."





> "Mr. Spooner, wir beide wissen, dass Sie nicht als Polizist hier sind." –  "Das ist richtig, ich bin nur ein 1,88 großer 90 Kilo schwerer  Zivilist.." – "Detective!" – "...der einen anderen Zivilisten in den  Arsch treten wird!"





> "Wo sind die guten alten Zeiten??" "Welche guten alten Zeiten??" "Wo Menschen noch Menschen umgebracht haben!"





> "Wissen Sie, "ich hab’s Ihnen ja gesagt" trifft es eigentlich nicht ganz."


----------



## Mr.Fore (6. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

30 Rock



> "I'll have an apple juice"





> "Oh, we don't have apple juice, Sir"





> "Then I 'll take a wodka-tonic"


----------



## orca113 (10. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Casino Royale



> Einen Wodka Martini
> 
> Geschüttelt oder gerührt?
> 
> Sehe ich aus als ob mich das interessiert!!?


----------



## marcus022 (10. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Ich weiss nicht welcher James Bond aber auf jeden Fall mit Sean Connery

Sein Boss zu ihm: "Sie essen zu viel Weissbrot und trinken zu viele Martinis !" 

Er: "Na gut dann werde ich das Weissbrot weg lassen Sir."


----------



## orca113 (11. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

James Bond Moonraker:



> Hotelpage (rumdrucksend und auf Trinkgeld hoffend): "die Presidentensuite,Sir"
> 
> 
> Bond: "Ach wirklich?, ich dachte es wäre ne Sozialwohnung."


 


@ marcus022 das war "Sag Niemals Nie"


----------



## Gentlem4n (19. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Stirb Langsam: yippie ya yeah Schweinebacke xD
Sind Sie Arzt? Ganz recht. Leider ist mir der dazugehörige Titel entfallen


----------



## YuT666 (19. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

"Du benimmst dich wie 'ne verdammte Schwuchtel seit du bei diesem Blue  Öyster Cult Konzert von diesem gottverdammten Laser getroffen wurdest."

The Stöned Age ...


----------



## Painkiller (19. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Star Trek: The Next Generation 
Folge: Gestern, Heute, Morgen, Teil I+II



> Jessel: Wie möchten Sie Ihren Tee?
> Picard: Tee. Earl Grey. Heiß.
> Jessel: Natürlich ist er heiß. Was soll ich rein tun?





> Picard: Das Spiel heißt offener Poker, Keine verdeckt – und der Himmel ist das Limit!


Star Trek: Enterprise
Folge: Die sind die Abenteuer



> Reed: Gestern, Heute, Morgen.


(Eine Anspielung auf die letzte TNG-Folge _Gestern, Heute, Morgen, Teil I_, die der Originalfassung All Good Things... entspricht.)



> Archer: Auf die nächste Generation!





> Captain Picard: Der Weltraum, unendliche Weiten: Dies sind die Abenteuer des Raumschiffs _Enterprise_, das unterwegs ist…
> Captain Kirk: …um fremde Welten zu entdecken, unbekannte Lebensformen und neue Zivilisationen.
> Captain Archer: Die _Enterprise_ dringt dorthin vor, wo noch nie ein Mensch zuvor gewesen ist.


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Ah, ich weiss noch eins.




> Tankwart: Ist noch was?





> Kunde: Keine Ahnung, ist noch was?





> Tankwart: Stimmt irgendwas nicht?





> Kunde: Mit was?





> Tankwart: Mit irgendwas.





> Kunde: Ist das ihre Frage, ob irgendwas mit irgendwas nicht stimmt?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdqLXsuKtaE


----------



## Tripleh84 (22. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Es sind 15 beschissene Kilo ? Ich pisse 15 Kilo!


----------



## jeamal (22. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*



> _"An einem Samstagabend in Vegas die Hauptstraße runter gondeln.  Zwei  Freunde in einem paradiesapfelroten Cabrio, stoned, besoffen,  abgedreht,  gute Menschen"._



Welcher Film?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (22. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Den Filmtitel habe ich leider nich´ mehr parat:
"Es gibt Nächte die man besser einem Anderen um die Ohren schlägt."


----------



## Tripleh84 (22. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*



jeamal schrieb:


> Welcher Film?


 
Ganz Klar Fear and Loathing Las Vegas.. Hab ich selbst im Steelbook auf Bluray


----------



## genetikk (1. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=txuWGoZF3ew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (1. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

"Das ist ne Attacke! Ich seh nix, ihr seht nix, hauptsache das Scheiß Pferd sieht was!"


----------



## Painkiller (2. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Bitte den Film mit dazu schreiben.


----------



## soth (2. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Sind Zitate aus Serien auch erlaubt?


----------



## Painkiller (2. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*

Klar doch!


----------



## soth (2. April 2013)

Okay, dann mal ein paar zum raten 

Alles aus derselben Serie:


> Miracles aren't free. When you wish for hope, it creates an equivalent  despair. That's how the balance of this world is preserved.





> You need to learn how to make mistakes before you grow up. When you are  young, you can recover quickly when hurt. When you get older it's harder  to make mistakes. The more responsibilities, the less mistakes you are  allowed to make.





> It sucks, but you can't reach a happy ending just by doing what's right  all the time. Actually, the more people get stubborn and insist they're  in the right, the further away happiness gets.





> It really shouldn't be all that uncommon - having a wish you'd go so far  as to trade your life for. I think there are a lot of people in the  world with wishes and desires like that. If we can't think of anything,  it just means that we really haven't had anything that bad happen to us.  We've had too much given to us and have become dull and stupid. It  makes me wonder: Why us?  Don't you think it's unfair? I'm sure there are other people who'd  really want a chance like this.


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (2. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Die besten Filmzitate*



Fr0ntL1ner schrieb:


> "Das ist ne Attacke! Ich seh nix, ihr seht nix, hauptsache das Scheiß Pferd sieht was!"


 
Hab den Filmtitel vergessen: Django unchained 
Das D ist stumm.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (2. April 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Okay, dann mal ein paar zum raten


 
Das hier sollte nix zum "Raten" sein 
Bitte den Film/Serientitel immer dazuschreiben.

Wenn ich raten will schau ich "Wer wird Millionär?"


----------



## soth (2. April 2013)

Miesepeter 
Ein richtiges Raten ist es ja nicht, denn den Serientitel -Mahou Shoujo Madoka★Magica- findet man innerhalb von 2 Sekunden per google


----------



## Eol_Ruin (2. April 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Miesepeter
> Ein richtiges Raten ist es ja nicht, denn den Serientitel -Mahou Shoujo Madoka★Magica- *findet man innerhalb von 2 Sekunden per google*


 
Genau - aber das ist dann auch kein RATEN 

Also --> Bitte immer dazuschreiben WOHER das Zitat stammt.


----------



## soth (2. April 2013)

Ich verstehe jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht, was daran so schlimm sein soll 
Den Namen findet man sofort, womit sich Jeder der möchte, die Serie kaufen und anschauen kann. Das ist ja auch der Sinn hinter der Regel!

Also nochmal zum mitmeißeln:


			
				Sakura Kyouko schrieb:
			
		

> Miracles aren't free. When you wish for hope, it creates an  equivalent  despair. That's how the balance of this world is  preserved.





			
				Kaname Junko schrieb:
			
		

> You need to learn how to make mistakes before  you grow up. When you are  young, you can recover quickly when hurt.  When you get older it's harder  to make mistakes. The more  responsibilities, the less mistakes you are  allowed to  make.





			
				Kaname Junko schrieb:
			
		

> It sucks, but you can't reach a happy ending just by  doing what's right  all the time. Actually, the more people get  stubborn and insist they're  in the right, the further away happiness  gets.





			
				Sayaka Miki schrieb:
			
		

> It really shouldn't be all that uncommon - having a  wish you'd go so far  as to trade your life for. I think there are a lot  of people in the  world with wishes and desires like that. If we can't  think of anything,  it just means that we really haven't had anything  that bad happen to us.  We've had too much given to us and have become  dull and stupid. It  makes me wonder: Why us?  Don't you think it's  unfair? I'm sure there are other people who'd  really want a chance like  this.


Serie: Mahou Shoujo Madoka★Magica


----------



## jeamal (2. April 2013)

Habe auch was:


> "Sagtest du ich bin fett? Und was ist das für ein Gestank, bitte?" - "Oh, mein Parfum...Cannabis for men..."


Und.... wer hat Ahnung hier?

Wenn man den Titel gleich dazu schreibt, dann ist das ganze ja etwas langweilig. oder?


----------



## OctoCore (2. April 2013)

Cannabis Parfum for men | www.Cannabis-Parfum.de ★★★ lol...

"Solche Frauen kennen nur drei Wörter: Nein, hör auf und nicht."
"Nein, mein Alter, die Reihenfolge ist falsch, zu mir sagen sie immer: Nein, hör nicht auf."


----------



## Painkiller (3. April 2013)

Für alle die auf Rate-Spiele stehen, wäre der Thread hier eher geeignet. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/kammerspiele/43603-das-filmzitat-quiz-55.html


----------



## seppo1887 (3. April 2013)

Schulz!!!!!!!!


----------



## iNsTaBiL (4. April 2013)

Simpsons...

(Seil = Gürtelerstatz)

Moe: "Dieser Idiot lässt uns wie Geizhälse darstehen... oh entschuldigung, mein Seil ist gerade aufgegangen..."


----------



## Painkiller (30. April 2013)

Mal wieder "Ein Käfig voller Helden" ausgegraben. 



> Oberst Klink: "Das stinkt ja hier, als ob die Oma auf dem Sofa brennt!"





> Oberst Klink: "Nu, da fliecht mir ja die Feder aus'm Dutt!"





> General Burkhalter: "Schnauze halten, Klink, sonst lasse ich Sie draußen aufhängen!"
> Klink: "Nu, da halt ich lieber's Maul. Da holt man sich ja 'nen Schnupfen, wenn man draußen hängt, nicht wahr!?"





> Oberst Klink: "Was redet denn der für'n Stuss? Und seit wann stottert denn der Führer?"



Oberst Klink FTW! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWtxhG2q-J4


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sie vermehren sich, wenn man sie zerhackt, dagegen kam ich nicht an - homer simpson


----------



## orca113 (1. Mai 2013)

Sherlock Holmes über Pferde:

"an beiden Enden gefährlich und in der Mitte durchtrieben!"


----------



## debalz (9. Juni 2013)

„Ich bin Gunnery Sergeant Hartman und zuständig für eure Grundausbildung! Von nun an werdet ihr nur reden, wenn ihr angesprochen seid! Und das erste und das letzte Wort aus eurem dreckigen Maul wird Sir sein! Habt ihr Maden das verstanden?" – „Sir! Jawohl, Sir!" – „Bullshit! Ich hör ja nichts! Ihr habt wohl alle nur Luft im Sack?" – „Sir! Jawohl, Sir!" - "Wenn ihr Ladies meine Insel verlasst, wenn ihr meine Ausbildung überleben solltet, seid ihr eine Waffe, seid ihr Priester des Todes und betet um Krieg! Aber bis zu diesem Tag seid ihr Dreck, seid ihr die niedrigste Lebensform auf Erden, seid ihr noch nicht mal annähernd so was wie Menschen! Seid ihr nichts anderes als ein unorganisierter Haufen von amphibischer Ur-*******! Ihr werdet mich nicht mögen, weil ich hart bin. Je mehr ihr mich hasst, desto mehr werdet ihr lernen! Ich bin hart, aber ich bin fair. Rassistische Bigotterie gibt‘s bei mir nicht! Ich kenne keine Vorurteile gegen ******, Juden, Spaghettis, Latinos. Hier seid ihr alle zusammen gleich wertlos! Und meine Ordnung lautet, alle Schlappschwänze auszusondern, die nicht kräftig genug sind für mein geliebtes Korps! Habt ihr Maden das verstanden?" – „Sir! Jawohl, Sir!"
Full Metal Jacket von Stanley Kubrick (1987)


----------



## Painkiller (10. Juni 2013)

Django Unchained:



> "Das D is' stumm."





> "Du machst mich neugierig." "Ich bin neugierig, was sie neugierig macht."





> "Gott sei's geklagt. Dann müssen wir jetzt unser Bier selbst zapfen."





> "Hat einer noch extra Kaputzen dabei?" "Nein - keiner hat extra Kaputzen dabei. "Man wird doch mal fragen dürfen."





> Dicky Speck (hebt sein Gewehr): "Wer irrt da holpernd und stolpernd  durch die Nacht? Sag'. was Du willst, oder Du bekommt 'ne Kugel  verpasst!"
> Dr. King Schultz: "Immer mit der Ruhe, Gentlemen, ich will keinem was  Böses. Ich bin einfach ein ermatteter Reisender, wie sie. Oohhwww..."  (bring sein Pferd zum Halten) "Einen schönen, kalten Abend, Gentlemen.  Ich bin auf der Suche nach zwei Sklavenhändlern mit dem klangvollen  Namen Speck-Brüder. Wäre es möglich, dass Sie das sind?"
> Dicky Speck: "Wer will das wissen?"
> Dr. Schultz: "Meine Wenigkeit. Ich bin Doktor King Schultz und das ist  mein Pferd Fritz." (Das Pferd schnaubt und nickt mit dem Kopf wie zum  Gruß)
> ...





> "Das ist eine deutsche Sage, da kommt immer irgendwo ein Berg vor."





> Dr. Schultz: "Du wirst meinen treuen Lakaien spielen."
> Django: "Was ist das?"
> D. Schultz: " Ach, das ist ein geschwollenes Wort für Diener."


----------



## Bunny_Joe (30. Juni 2013)

@Painkiller

ich finde du hast den besten vergessen^^

Stephen: "Ich zähle sechs Schuss, ******" 
Django: "Ich zähle zwei Revolver, ******"

fands zu geil 

edit: ohh... das n-wort wird hier gefiltert xD


----------



## Tengri86 (1. Juli 2013)

Zwei außer Rand und Band 

Wenn ich nicht anständig futtere, kann ich nicht anständig aufs Klosett. Und wenn ich nicht aufs Klosett kann, bin ich kein richtiger Mensch…und mit Liebe ist dann auch nicht. ist klar?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SUNCmGiYGqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bofferbrauer (5. Juli 2013)

Aus Airplane! (Deutscher Titel: Die unglaubliche Reise in einem verrückten Flugzeug)

_"Surely you can't be serious?"
"I am serious - and don't call me Shirley!"_

Aus Sudden Impact (Deutscher Titel: Dirty Harry kommt zurück)

_"Go ahead, make my day!"_

Aus Blazing Saddles (deutscher Titel: Der wilde wilde Westen)

_"I want rustlers, cut throats, murderers, bounty hunters, desperados, mugs, pugs, thugs, nitwits, halfwits, dimwits, vipers, snipers, con men, Indian agents, Mexican bandits, muggers, buggerers, bushwhackers, hornswogglers, horse thieves, bull dykes, train robbers, bank robbers, ass-kickers, shit-kickers and Methodists!"

"could you repeat that, sir?"_

Aus The Treasure of the Sierra Madre (Deutscher Titel: Der Schatz der Sierra Madre)

_"Badges? We ain't got no badges! We don't need no badges! I don't have to show you any stinking badges!"_


----------



## genetikk (20. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D_Vg4uyYwEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (9. August 2013)

"Ich knie nur nieder vor Gott - aber ich sehe ihn hier nicht!"

Prison Break S02E05


----------



## seppo1887 (9. August 2013)

SCHUUUUUULZ!

Ein Käfig voller Helden. So ungefähr jede Folge 2-3 mal


----------



## Painkiller (20. November 2013)

Film: Batman Begins 



> "Und welchen Weg hat Ras al Ghul anzubieten?"
> 
> "Den eines Menschen,  der seinen Hass auf das Böse mit anderen teilt und danach trachtet,  wahrer Gerechtigkeit zu dienen. Den Weg der Gesellschaft der Schatten."
> 
> ...


----------



## facehugger (20. November 2013)

Moin Pain  [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif]

Aus "Alarmstufe Rot 2":

[/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif]_"Wir  wissen das. Die Chinesen wissen, dass wir es wissen. Aber wir tun immer  so, als ob wir es nicht wissen und die Chinesen tun immer so, als ob  sie glauben, dass wir es nicht wissen. Aber sie wissen, dass wir es  wissen. Also wissen es alle." _
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif]Aus "Alien":[/FONT]

_[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif]"Ich kann Ihnen nichts vormachen, was Ihre Chancen angeht. Aber: Sie haben mein Mitgefühl." 
[/FONT]_
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif]Aus [/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif]"American History X"[/FONT]:

_[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif]"Hass ist Ballast. Das Leben ist zu kurz um immer wütend zu sein." 
[/FONT]_
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif]Aus "Annies Männer"[/FONT]:
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif]_"Ich hab' gehört, Du triffst nicht mal das Wasser, wenn Du aus 'nem verdammten Boot fällst."_[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif]Aus "Arizona Junior": 
[/FONT]
_[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif]"Meine Freunde nennen mich Lenny. Aber ich habe keine Freunde." 
[/FONT]_
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif]Aus "Bodyguard": 
[/FONT]
_[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif]Sie: "Ich beobachte Sie schon den ganzen Abend von da drüben." - Er: "Dann gehen Sie zurück und beobachten Sie weiter." 

[/FONT]_[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif]Aus "Braveheart"[/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif]:[/FONT]_[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif]

[/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif]"Der Herr sagt, mich kriegt er schon wieder hier raus. Aber er ist ziemlich sicher: du bist im Arsch.[/FONT]_

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif]Gruß[/FONT]_[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif]
[/FONT]_


----------



## debalz (20. November 2013)

Barfly: "..und wenn deine Mutter heult an deinem Grab, dann schieb ich ihr einen von hinten rein!" (Bukowski während einer Schlägerei)


----------



## XP1500Monster (3. Dezember 2013)

"Dodge this"


----------



## Eol_Ruin (3. Dezember 2013)

Aus *Dredd *(2012)

irgendwann um die 40.Min:
*Dredd*: "_You've been warned!_"

irgendwann um dir 80.Min:
*Dredd*: "_You've been judged!_"

Was danach passiert kann man sich denken.
Karl Urban ist halt ne coole Sau


----------



## debalz (3. Dezember 2013)

Sehr geiles Remake btw!


edit: 

"Ich glaub mein Tintenfisch kleckert" Banana Joe


----------



## naobu (12. Dezember 2013)

"Ich liebe den Geruch von Napalm am Morgen" Apocalypse Now!


----------



## debalz (16. Dezember 2013)

"Did you know that the first Matrix was designed to be a perfect human  world? Where none suffered, where everyone would be happy. It was a  disaster. No one would accept the program. Entire crops were lost. Some  believed we lacked the programming language to describe your perfect  world. But I believe that, as a species, human beings define their  reality through suffering and misery. The perfect world was a dream that  your primitive cerebrum kept trying to wake up from. Which is why the  Matrix was redesigned to this: the peak of your civilization." Agent Smith, Matrix


----------



## inzpekta (16. April 2014)

*defirausholundauf400stell*

Ich belebe den Thread hier mal wieder...

Ghostbusters:



> Hört nur... ich glaube ich rieche was...


----------



## FrozenEYZ (16. April 2014)

Noch gar nicht gesehen den fred hier 
X Men origins: Wolverine

I'm the best there is at what I do. But what I do best isn't very nice. - Wolverine

Find ich einfach goil den Spruch


----------



## Eol_Ruin (16. April 2014)

*Stargate / "Jubiläumsfolge" 200*:
Fiktive Hochzeit zwischen Jack & Samantha.
Sam wird zum Traualtar "gebeamt":

_Jack_: "Nice Entrance."
_Sam_: "Sorry Sir!"   
_Jack_: "Carter..."  
_Sam_: "Jack"


----------



## debalz (17. April 2014)

Homer: "Seht euch nur diese versnobten Städter an! Mit ihren teuren Pelzen und komischen Hüten."
 Marge: "Homer, das sind Hirsche."


----------



## Johnny05 (23. April 2014)

"Er ist tot,Jim",Pilles Standartspruch  in Star Trek Classic


----------



## Painkiller (28. April 2014)

Iron Man



> Jarvis: Die Berechnungen sind abgeschlossen
> Stark: Ganz schön  protzig, oder nicht?
> Jarvis: Was hab ich mir nur dabei gedacht, wo  Sie doch sonst so dezent sind
> Stark: Ich sag dir was: Hau ein  bißchen rot rein.
> Jarvis: Ja, das sollte helfen, nicht so  aufzufallen.



Iron Man 2



> "Wenn du Gott zum Bluten bringst, dann glauben die Menschen nicht mehr  an ihn. Und wenn erst Blut im Wasser ist, dann kommen die Haie  angeschwommen."


----------



## debalz (30. April 2014)

Rachael- Blade Runner:  “Ist das ein Test, ob ich ein Replikant oder eine Lesbierin bin, Mr Deckard?.”


----------



## Painkiller (30. April 2014)

Film: 300



> "... und so starb mein König, und so starben meine Brüder. Kaum ein  Jahr ist es her. Die Rätselhaften Worte meines Königs über Sieg  beschäftigten mich noch lange. Die Zeit bezeugt seine Weisheit. Denn von  freiem Griechen zu freiem Griechen verbreitet sich die Kunde, dass der  tapfere Leonidas und seine 300 so fern der Heimat, ihr leben nicht nur  für Sparta opferten, sondern für ganz Griechenland, und für das wofür  dieses Land einsteht! Nun hier in der zerklüfteten Ebene von Platäa  werden Xerxes Horden für alle Zeiten durch uns untergehen. Dort kauern  die Barbaren in ihrer Angst. Kalte Klauen des Schreckens umschließen  sie! Ihre Herzen zu Eis gefroren. Sie wissen noch um die gnadenlosen  Gräuel die sie erleiden mussten, durch die Schwerter und Speere der 300.  Und nun starren sie in dieser Ebene auf 10.000 Spartiaten die 30.000  freie Griechen anführen!
> 
> Die Zahl der Feinde ist um ein lächerliches 3faches größer, gute  Aussichten für jeden Griechen. Heute nun befreien wir eine Welt von  Aberglaube und Tyrannei und gehen einer Zukunft entgegen die leuchtender  ist als wir ahnen können! Dankt ihnen Männer, König Leonidas und den tapferen 300... Zum Sieg vorwärts!"





> "Die Unsterblichen ... wir stellen ihren Namen auf die Probe!"






> "Du kennst eindeutig unsere Frauen nicht. So wie ich das sehe, hätte ich eben so gut sie hier aufmarschieren lassen können."






> "Schenkt ihnen nichts, aber nehmt ihnen alles"





> König der Arkadier "Ich dacht Spartas Beitrag wäre unserem zumindest
> Ebenbürtig."
> Leodias "Ist er es nicht? Du hier vorne. Was ist dein Handwerk?"
> Arkadier "Ich bin Töpfer Herr."
> ...


----------



## debalz (19. Mai 2014)

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000601/?ref_=tt_trv_quaus "Ghostbusters" (1984)

Spengler: "There's something very important I forgot to tell you."
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000195/?ref_=tt_trv_quVenkman: "What?" 
 Spengler: "Don't cross the streams." 
 Venkman: "Why?" 
 Spengler: "It would be bad."
 Venkman: "I'm fuzzy on the whole good/bad thing. What do you mean, "bad"?"
 Spengler: "Try to imagine all life as you know it stopping instantaneously and  every molecule in your body exploding at the speed of light." 
 Stantz:   "Total protonic reversal."
 Venkman: "Right. That's bad. Okay. All right. Important safety tip. Thanks, Egon."


----------



## Baer85 (22. Juni 2014)

Kamen ja schon ein paar von "Das Boot", aber bisher noch nicht mein Liebling.
(ich lass mal den dialekt raus)

sag mal... hast du eigentlich haare in der nase?
wieso?
weil ich hab welche am arsch. die können wir ja zusammenknoten.


----------



## Painkiller (24. Juni 2014)

*Vier Fäuste für ein Halleluja *



> "Der Herr sei mit euch."
> 
> "Wir wollen keine Begleitung, wir gehen allein!"






> "Grand Marnier, Cointreau, Curacao?"
> 
> 
> "Äääh, was meinst Du dazu?"
> ...






> "Nicht wir sind es die sie verprügeln, Luzifer ist es... Luzifer  persönlich." -
> 
> "Kennst Du den Typen ?" -
> 
> "Nie von ihm gehört. Klingt wie  `n besoffener Profi aus Schweden."






> Bauersfrau: "Wenn jeder so gütig wäre wie sie, lebten wir im Paradies."
> Bud: "Ja und der kleine Hosenscheißer wäre Alkoholiger"


----------



## Teutonnen (25. Juni 2014)

> -Are you like a... crazy person?
> -I'm quite sure they will say so.





> It is to Madame Justice that I dedicate this concerto, in honor of the  holiday that she seems to have taken from these parts, and in  recognition of the impostor that stands in her stead. Tell me Evey, do  you know what day it is?





> -V, yesterday I couldn't find my ID. You didn't take it, did you?
> -Would you prefer a lie or the truth?
> -Did you have anything to do with... that?
> -Yes, I killed him.





> Beneath this mask, there is more than flesh. Beneath this mask, there is is an idea, Mr. Creedy - and ideas are bulletproof.





> -What do you think will happen?
> -What usually happens when people without guns stand up to people *with* guns.





> Are you a Muslim? No. I'm in television.





> -Where did you get all this stuff?
> -Oh, here and there, mostly from the Ministry of Objectionable Materials.
> -You stole them?
> -Oh, heavens, no. Stealing implies ownership. You can't steal from the censor; I merely reclaimed them.
> ...




-V for Vendetta. Einer der besten Filme (bzw. Comics) ever.


----------



## debalz (16. Juli 2014)

The Terminator (1984):

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
_“Kyle Reese: Pay attention. The 600 series had rubber skin. We spotted them easy. But these are new. They look human. Sweat, bad breath, everything. Very hard to spot. I had to wait 'til he moved on you before I could zero him._
_Sarah Connor: Hey, I'm not stupid y'know. They can't build anything like that yet._
_Kyle Reese: No. Not yet. Not for about forty years._
_Sarah Connor: So, it's from the future, is that right?_
_Kyle Reese: One possible future. From your point of view.”_


----------



## El-Ahrairah (18. Juli 2014)

"Wenn es blutet kann man es auch töten!" Arnie in Predator


----------



## T'PAU (18. Juli 2014)

Wo wir grad bei Predator sind...

"Hey, you're bleeding man!"
"I ain't got time to bleed!"
"Oh, ok" [plouf] "... you got time to duck?"
(abgeschossene Granate schlägt in gegnerischer Stellung ein)


----------



## zLein (10. August 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m6fq3Jkh9Es

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## orca113 (13. August 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> -V for Vendetta. Einer der besten Filme (bzw. Comics) ever.



Auch gut:



> Wer?!,"Wer" ist nur die Form als Konsequenz der Funktion des "Was", und Was ich bin ist eine Mann mit Maske!


----------



## repe (13. August 2014)

"





> Wenn es blutet kann man es auch töten!" Arnie in Predator



http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=K5n-e9F7spE


----------



## orca113 (14. August 2014)

> Hotelpage:"Die Presidentensuite,Sir"
> Bond:"Ach wirklich?!, Ich dachte es sei ne Sozialwohnung."


 James Bond Moonraker


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (16. August 2014)

> Babys schmecken am besten



Snowpiercer


----------



## Painkiller (18. August 2014)

Bezirk 13:


> Damien: "Das ist unmöglich! Niemand tötet 2 Millionen Menschen, weil man ihre Probleme nicht lösen kann!"
> Leïto: "Man hat sogar schon 6 Millionen umgebracht, weil sie keine blonden Haare und blauen Augen hatten"



Taxi:


> "Wo arbeiten Sie? Beim Zirkus? Beim Zoo? Beim Arbeitsamt? - Hm, etwas von allem!"



Taxi 4:


> "Haben Sie Taxis bei der Polizei?" - "Nein, der gehört eher zur Luftwaffe."


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (20. August 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hI7CyiuGxXU


----------



## Teutonnen (23. August 2014)

To be or not to be...hmpf....Not to be! 
Schwarzenegger in Last Action Hero


----------



## seppo1887 (23. August 2014)

Schuuuuuuulz.


----------



## Thaiminater (28. August 2014)

Legen wait for it dary! 
Grade die letzte Folge HIMYM geschaut ich hab so geheult


----------



## marvinj (28. August 2014)

"Bist du Samuel James Witwicky, Nachkomme des Archibald Witwicky?" 
    "Sie  kennen deinen Namen." 
         "Ja!" 
"Mein Name ist Optimus Prime. Wir sind  autonome Roboterorganismen vom Planeten Cybertron."

-Wo das herkommt...tja ich glaube hah! nein... Transformers?


----------



## soth (18. Dezember 2014)

_"Now if there's one thing you can be sure of, it's that nothing is more  powerful than a young boy's wish. Except an Apache helicopter. An Apache helicopter has machine guns AND missiles. It is an  unbelievably impressive complement of weaponry, an absolute death  machine."_ - _Erzähler_ in TED


----------



## seba0112 (26. Dezember 2014)

"Büro ist wie Achterbahn fahren, ein ständiges Auf und Ab. Wenn man das 8 Stunden machen muss, TÄGLICH, dann kotzt man irgendwann" - STROMBERG


----------



## shotta (30. Dezember 2014)

Kate: "ALF, du arbeitest?" - ALF: "Ich versuche zu arbeiten. Das ist viel anstrengender." 

ALF


----------



## EdShawnMitchell (21. Januar 2015)

The Punisher "Si vis pacem, para bellum - wenn du Frieden willst, bereite dich auf den Krieg vor"


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. Januar 2015)

Der Klassiker schlechthin:" Luke ich bin dein Vater " Star Wars
GTB3" Volle Windel Power aktiviert "


----------



## T'PAU (24. Januar 2015)

Groot: "Ich bin Groot!"

Die neue Universalsprache.


----------



## Uziflator (26. Januar 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Der Klassiker schlechthin:" Luke ich bin dein Vater " Star Wars


Nur dass "Luke ich bin dein Vater" in keinen Star Wars  Film vorkommt, er sagte " Nein... ich bin dein Vater"


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Januar 2015)

Forrest Gump : Dumm ist der, der Dummes tut.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Januar 2015)

Black Cock down, oder doch ein Skateboard?


----------



## Becks-Gold- (30. Januar 2015)

Alter Mann: Sieht aus als ob der stenkern will...
Terence: Dem beiss’ ‘ne Beule in Bart, das ihm die Hose wegfliegt!
Ich liebe ihn von den CSS sounds


----------



## Amon (30. Januar 2015)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Nur dass "Luke ich bin dein Vater" in keinen Star Wars  Film vorkommt, er sagte " Nein... ich bin dein Vater"


Im englischen Original sagt er "I am your father Luke." Wenn ich das jetzt noch richtig im Kopf habe.


----------



## Uziflator (30. Januar 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Im englischen Original sagt er "I am your father Luke." Wenn ich das jetzt noch richtig im Kopf habe.


Naja fast...

"No, I am your father!"


----------



## leaf348 (30. Januar 2015)

Schon der Knabe saß im Garten, spielte mit der Mutter Karten  ~ Johnny Firpo


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. Januar 2015)

Ein etwas längeres "Zitat", welches gerade zur heutigen Zeit völlig zutreffend ist.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YhQQcLHTc5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2015)

12 Patronen für Sie und 12 für Sie, also genau 24 Schuss. Wenn ich Sie so sehe kann ich nur sagen schade um die Munition.



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y5NULjf6rPY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berky (4. Februar 2015)

*Zitate zum nachdenken
*

Batman The Dark Night 





> In Ihren letzten Momenten zeigen die Menschen, wer sie wirklich sind





Matrix 





> Es ist überaus bemerkenswert, wie ähnlich das Muster der Liebe dem Muster des Wahnsinns ist





> Unterhalb unseres aufgesetzten, gelassenen Äußeren sind wir in Wahrheit völlig außer Kontrolle





Die üblichen Verdächtigen 





> Der grösste Trick, den der Teufel je gebracht hat, war die Welt glauben zu lassen, es gäbe ihn gar nicht


würde ich umändern in 





> Der grösste Trick, den der Teufel je gebracht hat, war die Welt glauben zu lassen, er wäre Gott


----------



## orca113 (20. März 2015)

aus The Blacklist Staffel 1 Folge 9 (?) jedenfalls Ansio Garrick Teil 1:



> Donald Ressler: We are not going to live through this...
> 
> Raymond 'Red' Reddington: I think we will...
> 
> ...



Hammer, das kommt auch in Deutsch super gut. Gänsehaut pur...


----------



## firre (22. März 2015)

*AW: Der "Die besten Filmzitate" Thread*

Stromberg:
"Hach, das ist ja wie bei Adolf und Eva..."


----------



## marcus022 (25. März 2015)

Das perfekte Verbrechen

Auch eine kaputte Uhr läuft zweimal am Tag noch richtig


The Spirit

Sie: Du bist verwirrt
Er: Nein
Sie: Doch, welches Jahr haben wir ?
Er: Dieses Jahr


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (3. Februar 2016)

Buddel, grab, schaufel 

"Sir, diese Frequenz ist ausschließlich für Notrufe reserviert." "Shice, klingt das, als ob ich ne Pizza bestellen will?".

Aus Stirb Langsam 1


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2016)

Indianer mit Kopfschmuck


----------



## marcus022 (3. Juni 2017)

Die Firma
Zwei Brüder. Der eine geht nach Harvard. Der andere in den Knast. Und beide sind umgeben von Gangstern. 

Operation Walküre
Oberst Staufenberg guckt auf eine Wand in einem Raum. Da hängt ein Bild von Hitler. Er sagt: Wenn der Krieg vorbei ist dann wird das Bild abgehängt und der Mann wird aufgehängt.


----------



## AchtBit (1. Juli 2017)

So High
...man die Seuche an seiner Lippe hat schon die Seuche auf ihrer Lippe...
...solche Frauen sagen immer gleich "nein, aufhören, bitte nicht". bei mir sagen die immer "nein, nicht aufhören bitte"

Der Teufelsgeiger
...nein, ich bin nicht der Teufel.  Ich diene dem Teufel...und ihr seid mein Gebieter...


----------



## YuT666 (1. Juli 2017)

*Split Second*



> Harley Stone:
> 
> The only thing we know for sure is that he's *not* a vegetarian.


----------



## MOD6699 (14. Juli 2017)

"Ich werd ihn nicht mehr dissen, aber er wird ewig fett bleiben"


----------



## marcus022 (1. Dezember 2017)

Enthüllung: "Gib einem Mann 100Mio Dollar und du kriegst einen frustrierten Multimillionär"


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2018)

"Agent Greer, wir sind keine Ärzte." - "Schätzchen, ich weiß nicht, was Sie sind. In Ihrem Stim-Chair könnte auch ein fetter großer Kerl liegen, dem der Schwanz aus der Hose hängt." 

Aus dem Film "Surrogates" mit Bruce Willis.


----------



## Freeak (28. Juni 2018)

Auch sehr cool und Lässig von Chris Pratt aus Jurassic World:

"Wer ist das Alphatier?"

"Steht vor dir, Kumpel!"

Herrlich genial, und dazu noch der Gesichtsausdruck.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2018)

"Sahen die aus wie Irre? Haben die etwa so ausgesehen? Das waren Vampire! Irre explodieren nicht, wenn das Sonnenlicht sie trifft! Ganz egal wie irre sie sind!" - *From dusk till dawn* 

Da gibt es noch einen anderen geilen Text am Anfang des Films, aber den poste ich hier nicht weil er "etwas" diskriminierend ist.


----------



## T'PAU (29. Juni 2018)

Naja vom Anfang ist mir immer noch das hier haften geblieben (Original):

"Everybody be cool! YOU... be cool!"


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2018)

Ich meinte die Sprüche vom Sheriff welcher leider viel zu schnell abgeknallt wird. Der hätte bestimmt noch mehr rausgehauen.

Der Ausbilder aus "Full Metal Jacket" Sgt Gunnery Hartman ist auch genial. Aber kann man hier nicht posten... ist nicht ganz jugendfrei.


----------



## Berky (28. November 2018)

"Heute weis ich, das ich meine Zukunft in der Vergangenheit verbringen werde" Doc E. Brown


----------



## orca113 (29. November 2018)

"Hab mal ihre Hand gehalten aber ich kenne sie nicht." 

"Was, wenn sie jemandem die wichtigste Sache der Welt erklären müssten, aber er glaubt ihnen nicht?" -
 "Ich würde es versuchen." 


  Agent Doug Carlin / Claire Kuchever (Deja Vu - Wettlauf gegen die Zeit)


----------



## T'PAU (16. November 2019)

"Schade dass sie nicht leben wird, aber wer tut das schon?"

(Gaff zu Deckard, Blade Runner)


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2021)

"Was ist das?"
"Das ist blaues Licht!"
"Und was macht das?"
"Es leuchtet blau!"

Rambo 3


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> "Sahen die aus wie Irre? Haben die etwa so ausgesehen? Das waren Vampire! Irre explodieren nicht, wenn das Sonnenlicht sie trifft! Ganz egal wie irre sie sind!" - *From dusk till dawn*
> 
> Da gibt es noch einen anderen geilen Text am Anfang des Films, aber den poste ich hier nicht weil er "etwas" diskriminierend ist.


"Wo fahren wir hin?"
"Nach Mexiko."
"Was gibt es dort?"
"Mexikaner..."


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2021)

"Was war denn eben da los?
"Der eine meinte er wäre unbesiegbar, der andere er könne fliegen."
"Und dann?"
"Sie haben sich beide geirrt!" 

Aus dem Film "Zum töten freigegeben" mit Steven Seagal. Aber nicht 100% exakt wiedergegeben. Weil aus dem Gedächtnis und lange her.


----------



## Painkiller (26. August 2021)

_"Nu guggen se doch, nu guggen se doch"_​- Louis de Funes





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MVnogO5_YIQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. August 2021)

"Ww...wa was bist du?"

"Ich bin Batman!"


- Batman (1989)


----------



## T'PAU (30. August 2021)

Seth Gecko (44er an den Kopf der Geisel haltend): "Regel Nr. 3: Komme nie auf die unendlich dumme Idee wegzulaufen! Denn ich habe sechs kleine Freunde, die alle schneller laufen können als du!"

- From Dusk Till Dawn (1996)


----------



## Gamer090 (30. August 2021)

> Ich werd mein Fuß sowas von weit in deinen A** hoch treten , dass du mir ohne Mühe die Nägel abkauen kannst !


Auf Kriegsfuss mit Major Payne


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. August 2021)

"Haben Sie was gesehen?" - "Nein Sir! Ich habe nicht gesehen dass Sie wieder mit Ihren Puppen gespielt haben!" 

- Spaceballs


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2021)

"Du hast gleich zwei leere Ärmel an der Jacke!"

War glaube ich aus irgendeinen Bud Spencer Film.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2021)

Hey kleiner, ich bin Al Czervik der Mann mit den Goldenen Händen. Und das ist Mister Wong aus China... Pardon, aus Schweden.

-Caddyshack - Wahnsinn ohne Handicap


----------



## HighEnd111 (31. August 2021)

Aus "i, Robot":

Detektive Spooner (zu nem anderen Fahrzeug): "Ars**! - Loch!"
Dr. Calvin: "Das ist mehr als man von Ihnen sagen kann - Da gings übrigens grade rechts raus, äh... Ich meine da hinten..." 
Spooner: "Tsss... Sie müssen meine Exfrau kennen"

 
Der Film ist so geil gespickt mit guten Sprüchen


----------



## AzRa-eL (31. August 2021)

-"Was ist denn mit Billy los?"
- "Keine Ahnung, der verhält sich schon den ganzen Morgen so merkwürdig. Aber er hat öfter solche Vorahnungen. Echt unheimlich!" 

Poncho läuft rüber zu Billy und fragt ihn:

-"Was ist los mit Dir Billy, Du weißt doch irgendwas?"
-"Ich habe Angst, Poncho".
-"Red doch keinen Scheiss, Du hast doch vor nichts Angst, Mann"

-Predator

Einer meiner absoluten Lieblingsfilme.

Und weil der Film so geil ist, noch ein kleiner Bonus:

Hawkins: „Billy, hab ich dir erzählt, dass ich letztens bei meiner Freundin war und gesagt habe, ich brauch jetzt ne kleine Muschi? Darauf sagt sie: Ich auch, meine ist so groß wie ein Scheunentor!“


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. September 2021)

Wir sollten mal Essen gehen." - Ross: Ja, das ist eine gute Idee. Wann?   Trench: In 1000 Jahren. - Ross:  Zu früh!

- The Expendables


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2021)

Killer/Ganove zu seiner Komplizin: "Das müssen Profis sein!"
Sie: "Wieso?"
Er "Da steht auf dem Zettel lieber Gasmann...ich meine woher wissen die das ich Blähungen habe?"

Dumm& Dümmer.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. September 2021)

Jane:  Kung Wuu? Haben die wieder aufgemacht? Ich dachte die haben vor 3 Jahren geschlossen?
Frank:  Wirklich? Ist das schon so lange her? Na mir ist heute sowieso nicht nach etwas chinesischem...

- Die nackte Kanone


----------



## True Monkey (2. September 2021)

*Bobbie:*
If you were a good pimp you would've hit me by now!

*Roberto:*
I scream. You scream. We all scream. For Ice cream.

*Roberto:*
It is a sad and beautiful world.

*Zack:*
Yeah, its a sad and beautiful world buddy.

*Bobbie:*
You always makin' big plans for tomorrow. You know why? Because you always f***in' up today.

Tom Waits , Roberto Benigni, John Lurie

in

Down by Law


----------



## chill_eule (2. September 2021)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> - Die nackte Kanone


Gestern Abend alle drei Teile hintereinander weg geguckt


----------



## Painkiller (2. September 2021)

"Das Ende ist ein Teil des Weges...."
_- Iron Man_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


o7


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. September 2021)

Am besten ist, wir teilen uns auf.  Weißt Du, was passiert, wenn man sich aufteilt? Jemand stirbt!

- Central Intelligence


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. September 2021)

"Hasta la Vista, Baby!"

-Terminator 2 


Painkiller schrieb:


> "Das Ende ist ein Teil des Weges...."
> _- Iron Man_
> 
> 
> ...


Viele denken die Marvel Filme wären sehr flaches Popcorn Kino, aber ich liebe sie trotzdem und dieser Moment, den du hier mit Zitat gepostet hast, war einfach nur Gänsehaut!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. September 2021)

Sir, wie ist Ihr Name?  - ...Was? - Polizist:  Wie ist Ihr Name?  - Cheech:  Steht der da nicht auf dem Führerschein, Mann? Ja, das ist er, Pedro De Pacas. Das ist mein Name, Mann. - Warten Sie hier ‘nen Moment, ja!?  - Cheech:  Hey, komm aber schnell zurück, ich vermiss Dich schon jetzt, Liebling.  - Chong:  Lass den Quatsch, ich hab zu viel von dem Zeug bei mir. Hör auf mit dem Blödsinn!

- Viel Rauch um nichts


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2021)

Wächter: "Wie schnell ist die Schwalbe im Tiefflug?"
1. Ritter: "Hmm...weiß ich nicht"
(1. Ritter stürzt in die Schlucht)

Wächter: "Wie schnell ist die Schwalbe im Tiefflug?"
2. Ritter: "Äh, öh... keine Ahnung."
(2. Ritter stürzt in die Schlucht)

Wächter: "Wie schnell ist die Schwalbe im Tiefflug?"
3. Ritter "Welche denn? Die nordafrikanische oder südeuropäische?"
Wächter grübelt und stürzt in die Schlucht.

- Ritter der Kokosnuss.

Aber ist nicht 100% exakt wiedergegeben da aus dem Gedächtnis und auch schon länger her.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. September 2021)

He, mein Nacken!" -  Tut mir leid.  -  Mein Säulenwirbel kommt gleich oben raus!  -  Glaubst du mir dass ich seit fünf Jahren nicht mehr Auto gefahren bin?  -  Ich hätte zehn gesagt.  -  ...aber langsam fällt mir alles wider ein.  -  Weißt du wie die meisten Leute in der Nacht fahren?  -  Wie?  -  Mit Scheinwerfer an!  -  Oh ja, man sieht ja alles viel besser!  - Und ohne Handbremse fährt sichs auch leichter...

- Nummer 5 lebt


----------



## Painkiller (3. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Viele denken die Marvel Filme wären sehr flaches Popcorn Kino, aber ich liebe sie trotzdem und dieser Moment, den du hier mit Zitat gepostet hast, war einfach nur Gänsehaut!


Ich bin mit Marvel und DC quasi aufgewachsen. Ich hab in der Schule bereits die Marvel-Comics verschlungen, daher betrachte ich die Filme/Serien ggf. in einem anderen Licht. Für mich ist das einfach mehr als Unterhaltung. Es ist ein Universum welches es in dieser Größe, Umfang und Detailverliebtheit kein zweites Mal gibt. Alleine die Easter Eggs welche der Großteil der Kinogänger gar nicht sieht oder versteht sind grandios. Kleines Beispiel: Avengers Endgame

Und sowas hast du halt in jedem Film und in jeder Serie von Marvel. Mit Ausnahme von Ready Player One hab ich noch nichts in diesem Umfang gesehen. Klar, es wirkt wie flaches Popcorn-Kino. Aber eben nur auf den ersten Blick.

Anders Beispiel: 
In Avengers: Age of Ultron taucht plötzlich ein SHIELD Helicarrier aus den Wolken auf. Nur woher kommt der? SHIELD ist gefallen in The Return of the First Avenger? Dem "normalen" Kinogänger hat sich die Frage gar nicht gestellt. Aber mir hat das ganze ein Lächeln auf das Gesicht gezaubert.  Hab gegrinst wie ein Honigkuchenpferd. Denn vom Theta-Protokoll haben im Kino sicher nur die wenigsten gewusst. Ähnliches Spiel ganz am Anfang des Films. Woher wussten die Avengers von Baron Struckers Festung und dem Standort des Zepters Nun, auch von den Agents of SHIELD. Und wie sollte es anders sein? Auch diese Serie hat Unmengen an Easter Eggs und Anspielungen.

Eine der besten Szenen: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (3. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Ich bin mit Marvel und DC quasi aufgewachsen. Ich hab in der Schule bereits die Marvel-Comics verschlungen, daher betrachte ich die Filme/Serien ggf. in einem anderen Licht. Für mich ist das einfach mehr als Unterhaltung. Es ist ein Universum welches es in dieser Größe, Umfang und Detailverliebtheit kein zweites Mal gibt. Alleine die Easter Eggs welche der Großteil der Kinogänger gar nicht sieht oder versteht sind grandios. Kleines Beispiel: Avengers Endgame


Ich glaube man muß die Filme schon mehrmals schauen um wirklich alle Eastereggs zu entdecken.
Manchmal ist mir Stan Lee (R.I.P.   ) gleich aufgefallen, aber vieles habe ich beim ersten mal gucken gar nicht gesehen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. September 2021)

Hier spricht Frank Drebin, Spezialeinheit. Werfen Sie die Waffe weg und kommen Sie mit erhobenen Händen raus! Oder kommen Sie raus und werfen dann Ihre Waffe weg! Egal, was Ihnen besser gefällt. Vergessen Sie nur zwei grundlegende Elemente nicht: 1. Die Waffe muss weggeworfen werden. 2. Rauskommen!

- Die nackte Kanone 2½


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Ich bin mit Marvel und DC quasi aufgewachsen. Ich hab in der Schule bereits die Marvel-Comics verschlungen, daher betrachte ich die Filme/Serien ggf. in einem anderen Licht. Für mich ist das einfach mehr als Unterhaltung. Es ist ein Universum welches es in dieser Größe, Umfang und Detailverliebtheit kein zweites Mal gibt. Alleine die Easter Eggs welche der Großteil der Kinogänger gar nicht sieht oder versteht sind grandios. Kleines Beispiel: Avengers Endgame
> 
> Und sowas hast du halt in jedem Film und in jeder Serie von Marvel. Mit Ausnahme von Ready Player One hab ich noch nichts in diesem Umfang gesehen. Klar, es wirkt wie flaches Popcorn-Kino. Aber eben nur auf den ersten Blick.
> 
> ...


Wir haben dann wohl eine ähnliche Kindheit gehabt - ich habe als Kind und Jugendlicher die Marvel/DC-Comics verschlungen (Ich war aber immer mehr Team Marvel). Daher ist das MCU für mich ein erfüllter Kindheitstraum, und dass sie das Ganze in der super Qualität auf den Bildschirm gebracht haben, wie man es sieht, ist einfach nur der Wahnsinn. Ich hoffe sehr darauf, dass es noch bis Phase 5,6,7,8-∞ gehen wird  Es gibt einfach noch unzählige und epische Stories im Marvel-Universum. Ein absoluter Traum wäre DC vs Marvel und dann die Mündung ins Amalgam-Universum, aber das wird wahrscheinlich nur ein Traum bleiben^^


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. September 2021)

Rusty:  Wow, böses Ührchen! Ich muss ins Bett, Zähne putzen, die Meersau füttern, Fenster streichen, Brief ans Waisenhaus schreiben, Hausaufgaben hab ich auch noch...

- Schöne Bescherung / Hilfe, es weihnachtet sehr


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. September 2021)

„Die Wahrheit über Glückskekse: Sehen chinesisch aus, klingen chinesisch, aber eigentlich sind sie eine amerikanische Erfindung. Deshalb sind sie auch hohl, voller Lügen und hinterlassen einen fahlen Geschmack.“ 

– Iron Man 3


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2021)

Ich wünsche das die Kinder um 9 im Bett sind, dass der Hund gefüttert und der Garten gesprengt und das Tor geschlossen ist. Und für den Milchmann eine Nachricht: Ich will keinen Käse!

- Die unglaubliche Reise in einem verrückten Flugzeug


----------



## Painkiller (6. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Es gibt einfach noch unzählige und epische Stories im Marvel-Universum. Ein absoluter Traum wäre DC vs Marvel und dann die Mündung ins Amalgam-Universum, aber das wird wahrscheinlich nur ein Traum bleiben^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Passt zu deinem Post & war eine mega Szene im Film.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. September 2021)

Wir dürfen keine Zeit verlieren, los ab in den Tower! Ahm...Sir wir haben keinen Tower, nur eine Brücke ...... keinen Tower???? Warum werde ich über solche Dinge nicht informiert!!!!

-  Die unglaubliche Reise in einem verrückten Raumschiff


----------



## RyzA (7. September 2021)

Das ist jetzt kein Filmzitat, sondern aus einen Lied

"Du hast einen Grund dein Gesicht zu verziehen. Ich lieg in der Sonne,  du in der Gerichtsmedizin." -  K.I.Z. Spast

Das andere ist nicht ganz jugendfrei aber auch sehr witzig.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. September 2021)

Also gut, ich habe dich gezwungen, die Wanne und das Klo zu putzen, tut mir leid. Aber wer hat denn die ganze Arbeit im Bett gemacht?

- Ford Fairlane - Rock'n'Roll Detective


----------



## Cleriker (7. September 2021)

Wenn man sein Leben verlängern will, sollte man alles dafür tun es nicht zu verkürzen.

Mein Name ist Nobody


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. September 2021)

Ich bin Profikiller.  Hervorragend, eine Branche mit Zukunft!

- Grosse Pointe Blank


----------



## Painkiller (20. September 2021)

Aus Collateral, einem meiner Lieblingsfilme. Der Streifen ist einfach großartig. Bilder, Musik, Schauspieler, Kameraführung etc.  



> "Irgendwann...Irgendwann wird mein Traum wahr werden"...eines Nachts wirst du aufwachen, und feststellen, dass es zu spät ist...dass sich dein Traum in Luft aufgelöst hat. Dein Wunsch wird sich nicht erfüllen, denn auf einmal bist du alt. Und nichts ist passiert...und es wird auch nichts mehr passieren, weil du es sowieso nie machen wolltest. Du schiebst deinen Wunsch in irgendeine Ecke deines Hirns, lehnst dich in deinen Sessel zurück und lässt dich den Rest deines Lebens vom Fernseher hypnotisieren."





> "Die meisten Menschen, sagen wir mal in zehn Jahren, werden immer noch denselben Job machen, im selben Haus wohnen. Nur um sich sicher zu fühlen. Sie werden nie etwas anderes tun. Zehn Jahre - Wahnsinn. Man du hast keine Ahnung was in zehn Minuten passieren wird, oder?"





> Ich habe Jazz nie richtig verstanden."
> "Die Melodie spielt keine Rolle, es geht nicht um Noten... das was man erwartet... man improvisiert, wie heut Nacht."





> "*********************, ich glaub der ist tot!"
> "Gut geraten."
> "Sie haben ihn umgebracht!?"
> "Nein, ich hab auf ihn geschossen. Die Kugeln und der Sturz haben ihn umgebracht."


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Oktober 2021)

"Haben Sie Familie, Stark?" 

"Nein"

"Nein? Hmm... Sie sind also ein Mann, der alles hat... und gar nichts."

- Iron Man (2008)


----------



## Anthropos (16. Oktober 2021)

"Hört zu! Fremde Weiber, die in irgendwelchen Tümpeln hocken, sind keine Basis für irgendein Regierungssystem!"

Die Ritter der Kokosnuss


----------



## T'PAU (16. Oktober 2021)

Der schwarze Ritter, beide Arme abgeschlagen: "Ach, ist doch nur 'ne Fleischwunde!"
Der schwarze Ritter, aller Gliedmaßen entledigt: "Also gut, einigen wir uns auf unentschieden!"

Die Ritter der Kokosnuss


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Oktober 2021)

Nick Fury zu Tony Stark: 

"Tony, vergessen Sie nicht! Ich behalte Sie im Auge..." 

Iron Man 2


----------



## RyzA (16. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Nick Fury zu Tony Stark:
> 
> "Tony, vergessen Sie nicht! Ich behalte Sie im Auge..."


Eins hat er ja noch.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Eins hat er ja noch.


Ja, der Humor der MCU ist köstlich!


----------



## Anthropos (16. Oktober 2021)

"Ich fahr zum Arschloch-Festival. Du sollst der Star des Abends sein!"

Source Code

Hab grad Tränen gelacht!


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Oktober 2021)

Loki: "Wir haben eine Armee."

Stark: "Wir haben Hulk..."

The Avengers


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Oktober 2021)

- Wie lange sind Sie im Kamar-Taj, Mister...
- Doktor
...
- Mister Doktor?
- Es ist Strange.
- Mag sein. Wer will das beurteilen?



Doctor Strange


----------



## RyzA (24. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Loki: "Wir haben eine Armee."
> 
> Stark: "Wir haben Hulk..."
> 
> The Avengers


Epic!  

Leider haben sie ihn in Teil 3 und 4 zu ner Memme degradiert.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. November 2021)

"Du musst deine Waffe ablegen"

"Ich bin Mandalorianer; Waffen sind Teil meiner Religion..."

The Mandalorian


----------



## RyzA (29. November 2021)

Cash: "Wieso ist das dein Fall?"
Tango: "Weil ich an der Sache schon seit 6 Monaten dran bin!"
Cash: "Da kannst du mal sehen wie dumm du bist. Ich bin an der Sache seit...ääähm...ner halben Stunde dran und bin genau so weit wie du."

Tango & Cash


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. November 2021)

Spuck die Kohle aus und wir brechen Dir nur die Nase. Ach, brich sie ihm – für alle Fälle!   Wie?  Verpass ihm eins mit der Pistole.  Könnten Sie bitte still halten –  Sicher  –  Danke

Cold Blooded


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Dezember 2021)

Dieses Filmzitat funktioniert am besten in Englisch:

Surtur zu Thor: Thor, Son of Odin.

Thor: Surtur, Son of a Bitcch.

- Thor: Ragnarok


----------



## Anthropos (23. Januar 2022)

"Na gut. Mal abgesehen von sanitären Einrichtungen, der Medizin, dem Schulwesen, Wein, der öffentlichen Ordnung, der Bewässerung, Straßen, der Wasseraufbereitung und der allgemeinen Krankenkassen. Was, frage ich euch, haben die Römer je für uns getan?"
- Das Leben des Brian


----------

